#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  De stam der moslims

## Maurits Berger

*De stam der moslims*  


Bij Arabische vrienden in het Midden-Oosten ging ik er altijd prat op dat ik de religie van mijn vrienden in Nederland niet wist. Religie is bij ons niet belangrijk, zei ik dan. Dat was dan bedoelt als kritiek op de Midden-Oosterse hang om religie als identiteit te zien. Ik maakte mij daar ook schuldig aan: in Syri probeerde ik altijd te raden of iemand christen of moslim was, in Egypte dacht ik de koten al van verre te herkennen. Maar eigenlijk vond ik het slecht. Ik was niet opgevoed met de gedachte dat je onderscheid maakte tussen mensen op basis van religie. 
Wie schetst daarom mijn verbazing toen ik bij terugkeer in Nederland twee jaar geleden opeens merkte dat er werd gesproken over moslims. Niet de moslims hadden dat gedaan, maar de Hollanders. Wij spraken over hen als moslims. Hoe haalden wij het in godsnaam in ons hoofd? Dat was toch tegen de meest elementaire waarden en normen in Nederland?!
Maar inmiddels is het een normale term geworden. Veel Hollanders vinden het ook wel goed: het is tijd dat er islamitische zuil komt, hoor je dan. Maar als ik mijn geschiedenis nalees zie ik dat de katholieke, socialistische, liberale en protestantse zuilen in Nederland door de mensen zlf waren opgericht. Daar heb ik bij de moslims in Nederland nog weinig van gemerkt. Nee, het zijn de Hollanders die hebben bedacht dat het handig is als de moslims zichzelf organiseren. En zo hebben wij de stam der moslims in het leven geroepen.
Maar ook moslims zelf beginnen het moslim-zijn als identiteit te ervaren. Gedeeltelijk omdat ze dat label opgedrukt krijgen. Maar ook omdat ze dat zelf zo ervaren. Dat is hun goed recht, natuurlijk, en zo zou het ook moeten gaan: dat mensen zelf bepalen wat hun identiteit is.
Maar ik blijf dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands vinden. Of ben ik inmiddels van een oudere generatie en moet ik met de nieuwe tijd meegaan? 

Maurits Berger

----------


## Pytaghoras

Het antwoord is simpel. In europa heeft men zich altijd bezig gehouden met het geloof en nationalisme. Pas geleden waren de joden het slachtoffer geweest van europese misdaden. Een deel van degenen die de misdaden hebben gepleegd tegen joden leeft nog. Sinds heel kort geleden begonnen de europeanen te begrijpen hoe goed het is om tolerant te zijn tegen andere culturen en anders gelovigen.

Wilders:Onze westerse op christelijk-joodse en humanistische waarden gebaseerde cultuur is vele malen aangenamer, ontwikkelder en dus ook beter dan de islamitische.

Meneer Wilders durft zo'n uitspraak te doen alsof europa echt goed is geweest voor de joden. Je kan pas over een goede ontwikkelde beschaving praten als deze beschaving zich eeuwen weet te handhaven.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

Welkom meneer Berger. Waarschijnlijk behoor ik ook tot de oudere generatie, ik herken weinig van de Nederlandse cultuur die ik geleerd heb.

Maar mischien komt dat omdat men tegenwoordig minder zelfvertrouwen heeft jegens de eigen cultuur.

anyhow, nogmaals welkom.

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Pytaghoras_ 
> *Het antwoord is simpel. In europa heeft men zich altijd bezig gehouden met het geloof en nationalisme. Pas geleden waren de joden het slachtoffer geweest van europese misdaden. Een deel van degenen die de misdaden hebben gepleegd tegen joden leeft nog. Sinds heel kort geleden begonnen de europeanen te begrijpen hoe goed het is om tolerant te zijn tegen andere culturen en anders gelovigen.*


Ik word echt misselijk van de wijze waarop veel moslims de tweede wereldoorlog er altijd bijhalen. Te vaak proberen ze je monddood te maken met krachttermen als discriminatie, racisme en zelfs genocide in totaal ongepaste situaties. Is het erg lekker, zo'n mooie stok om mee te slaan?

Word toch een keer volwassen!

----------


## Pytaghoras

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Ik word echt misselijk van de wijze waarop veel moslims de tweede wereldoorlog er altijd bijhalen. Te vaak proberen ze je monddood te maken met krachttermen als discriminatie, racisme en zelfs genocide in totaal ongepaste situaties. Is het erg lekker, zo'n mooie stok om mee te slaan?
> 
> Word toch een keer volwassen!*



Monddood? Je probeert juist mensen monddood te maken. 
Het zijn trouwens niet alleen moslims die tweede wereldoorlog er bijhalen. Je moet blij zijn dat die moslims die erbij halen alleen om aan te wijzen dat er kort geleden misdaden zijn gepleegd door mensen die nu zich superieur voelen. 

Pssssssssst: anderen mogen een land stichten in midden oosten door te zeggen dat ze het slachtoffer waren in tweede wereldoorlog!!!!

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Pytaghoras_ 
> *Pssssssssst: anderen mogen een land stichten in midden oosten door te zeggen dat ze het slachtoffer waren in tweede wereldoorlog!!!!*


Hoe kon ik 'm vergeten, de tweede favoriete zondebok, de joden en hun staat.

Maar jij houdt vol dat de tweede oorlog er vrijwel altijd terecht wordt bijgesleept? Puur om ons er aan te herinneren? Please, er is elk jaar dodenherdenking. En jodenhaat is er in Nederland nooit geweest hooguit passiviteit. 

Maar dat komt veel mensen niet zo goed uit natuurlijk. Het is gewoon lekker om elke kritiek te smoren met verwijten in de trant van; deze sfeer heerste ook in de jaren voor de tweede wereldoorlog, dus pas op hoor. Jaaaaa, en dan kun je niks meer zeggen, potentiele deportaties enzo. Triest hoor.

Je moest eens weten hoe vaak ik onterecht verwijten van discriminatie naar m'n hoofd kreeg geworpen van Marokkanen. Nu ga jij natuurlijk beweren dat ze waarschijnlijk wel terecht waren. Maar ik trek me d'r sinds lang niks meer van aan. Allemaal misplaatst.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Je moest eens weten hoe vaak ik onterecht verwijten van discriminatie naar m'n hoofd kreeg geworpen van Marokkanen. Nu ga jij natuurlijk beweren dat ze waarschijnlijk wel terecht waren. Maar ik trek me d'r sinds lang niks meer van aan. Allemaal misplaatst.*


Je moet niet zo gek doen, je bent niet voor niets zovaak gebanned, en believe me jij maakt genoeg racistische opmerkingen.

En Pythagoras je hebt gelijk, de generatie die de tweede wereldoorlog heeft meegemaakt is nog niet verdwenen en er dienen zich al genoeg gegadigden om de verdefelijke theorien van voor de tweede wereld oorlog te praktiseren.

----------


## Pytaghoras

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Hoe kon ik 'm vergeten, de tweede favoriete zondebok, de joden en hun staat.
> 
> Maar jij houdt vol dat de tweede oorlog er vrijwel altijd terecht wordt bijgesleept? Puur om ons er aan te herinneren? Please, er is elk jaar dodenherdenking. En jodenhaat is er in Nederland nooit geweest hooguit passiviteit. 
> 
> Maar dat komt veel mensen niet zo goed uit natuurlijk. Het is gewoon lekker om elke kritiek te smoren met verwijten in de trant van; deze sfeer heerste ook in de jaren voor de tweede wereldoorlog, dus pas op hoor. Jaaaaa, en dan kun je niks meer zeggen, potentiele deportaties enzo. Triest hoor.
> 
> Je moest eens weten hoe vaak ik onterecht verwijten van discriminatie naar m'n hoofd kreeg geworpen van Marokkanen. Nu ga jij natuurlijk beweren dat ze waarschijnlijk wel terecht waren. Maar ik trek me d'r sinds lang niks meer van aan. Allemaal misplaatst.*


Dat heb ik erbij gehaald omdat tweede wereldoorlog iets te maken heeft met dit onderwerp. Wie weet: misschien is de stap na het creeren van een islamitische zuil, de oorlog voeren tegen de moslims. Er heerst een moslimhaat zoals die van jodenhaat voor tweede wereldoorlog.

En ik reageer niet op dit onderwerp in de zin van wij tegen hen!!!

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Je moet niet zo gek doen, je bent niet voor niets zovaak gebanned, en believe me jij maakt genoeg racistische opmerkingen.*


Staaf je aantijgingen met voorbeelden!

Toen ik die zogenaamd 'racistische' opmerkingen maakte, hoorde ik je niet.

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Pytaghoras_ 
> *Dat heb ik erbij gehaald omdat tweede wereldoorlog iets te maken heeft met dit onderwerp. Wie weet: misschien is de stap na het creeren van een islamitische zuil, de oorlog voeren tegen de moslims. Er heerst een moslimhaat zoals die van jodenhaat voor tweede wereldoorlog.
> 
> En ik reageer niet op dit onderwerp in de zin van wij tegen hen!!!*


De tweede oorlog heeft niets te maken met dit onderwerp.

Als je dat denkt dan moet ik je toch echt Lijphart's klassieker _Verzuiling, Pacificatie en Kentering_ aanraden. Daarin staat het precies uitgelegd, en dan zul je zien dat het niks met WOII te maken heeft

En welke jodenhaat? Er is in Nederland nooit jodenhaat geweest.

----------


## Pytaghoras

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *De tweede oorlog heeft niets te maken met dit onderwerp.
> 
> Als je dat denkt dan moet ik je toch echt Lijphart's klassieker Verzuiling, Pacificatie en Kentering aanraden. Daarin staat het precies uitgelegd, en dan zul je zien dat het niks met WOII te maken heeft
> 
> En welke jodenhaat? Er is in Nederland nooit jodenhaat geweest.*


Nooit? En het feit dat joden in Nederland geen lid mochten zijn van de gilden, waardoor zij niet werden toegelaten in veel beroepen behorende tot de middenstand.


Lees dit:

Antisemitisme in Nederland
In Nederland werden na de Eerste Wereldoorlog een aantal kleine autoritaire clubs opgericht, maar zij waren eerder fascistisch dan nationaal-socialistisch of antisemitisch, hoewel ook hier het idee leefde dat de joden verantwoordelijk waren voor misstanden in de wereld. Zeer gangbaar in Nederland was de opvatting dat de Indirs in de Nederlandse kolonie Nederlands-Oost-Indi 'niet voor zichzelf konden zorgen' en daarom 'voor altijd' of 'voor lange tijd' bij Nederland moesten behoren. In de diepste zin is dit misschien een vorm van antisemitisme, hoewel men dit beter kan omschrijven als onwetenheid dat bij het toenmalige tijdsbeeld paste. Initiatieven om extreem-rechtse en antisemitische partijen op te richten werden zeker na de crisis van 1929 genomen, maar deze partijtjes bleken eendagsvliegen en werden na de verkiezingen opgeheven. Voor en tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog was het antisemitisme in Nederland vooral geconcentreerd in de NSB van Anton Mussert. De Nationaal-Socialistische Nederlandse Arbeiderspartij (NSNAP) die in 1931 werd opgericht was nog veel antisemitischer dan de NSB. Ernst Herman ridder van Rappard, de leider van de NSNAP, richtte zich geheel op de NSDAP van Hitler en ook op diens antisemitisme. Bijzonder antisemitisch was ook het Nationaal Front van Arnold Meijer. Meijer richtte zich echter meer op Mussolini dan op Hitler.

Ook na de Tweede Wereldoorlog komen in Nederland antisemitische incidenten voor. Zo worden de geschriften van Lucas en Jenny Goeree door betrokkenen als beledigend en antisemitisch ervaren. Neonazistische groeperingen vullen vele websites met antisemitische teksten en er komen incidenten voor waarbij groepen moslimjongeren rellen veroorzaken door het uiten van antisemitische en/of antizionistische leuzen. Incidenteel worden er joodse graven beklad en beschadigd. Ook de weduwe Rost van Tonningen, bijgenaamd 'de Zwarte Weduwe', heeft met haar organisatie 'De Levensboom' bijgedragen aan het instandhouden van het Duits-nationalistische, maar ook antisemitische gedachtegoed. Een organisatie die dergelijke ontwikkelingen in Nederland nauw volgt is het CIDI, het Centrum Informatie en Documentatie Isral.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Staaf je aantijgingen met voorbeelden!
> 
> Toen ik die zogenaamd 'racistische' opmerkingen maakte, hoorde ik je niet.*





> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Het is nou eenmaal moeilijk bescheiden te blijven wanneer je ook daadwerkelijk superieur bent.
> 
> We hebben je op een aparte lijst gezet van daadwerkelijk superieuren. Als we je nog eens nodig hebben zal er zeker een beroep op je gedaan worden. Je bent de eerste die erop staat. Dus je mag er nog wel wat meer opleiden. Is zo langzamerhand hard nodig in dit inferieure land. Sterkte. angkor/beheer*


Bron: http://www.maroc.nl/nieuws/forums/sh...32#post1333932

En voor de rest moet je maar onder je vele schuilnamen checken hoe vaak je waarschuwingen en bans hebt gehad.

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Bron: http://www.maroc.nl/nieuws/forums/sh...32#post1333932
> 
> En voor de rest moet je maar onder je vele schuilnamen checken hoe vaak je waarschuwingen en bans hebt gehad.*


Hahaha, komaan...dat was een grap man.

Niet dat ik ook maar een seconde geloof dat je dat van me aanneemt.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Hahaha, komaan...dat was een grap man.
> 
> Niet dat ik ook maar een seconde geloof dat je dat van me aanneemt.*


Je hoeveelheid alter-egos laten een duidelijke spoor achter. Al denk ik niet dat je een echte racist bent maar je schuurt er dicht tegenaan.

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Je hoeveelheid alter-egos laten een duidelijke spoor achter. Al denk ik niet dat je een echte racist bent maar je schuurt er dicht tegenaan.*


Zou raar zijn, een racist met een Marokkaanse ex.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Zou raar zijn, een racist met een Marokkaanse ex.*


Dat is niet zo raar, de meeste slavendrijvers vergrepen zich aan een slavin. Niets voor niets zijn de meest negers uit suriname en/of Amerika veelal nakomelingen van hun voormalige slaveneigenaren. Als er sex en geilheid in spel is kennen de meeste racisten geen onderscheid. Racisme is meestal gericht op de man. 

Marokkaanse meiden komen met gemak in een discotheek. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat een marokkaanse vrouw geweigerd is bij een discotheek.

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Dat is niet zo raar, de meeste slavendrijvers vergrepen zich aan een slavin. Niets voor niets zijn de meest negers uit suriname en/of Amerika veelal nakomelingen van hun voormalige slaveneigenaren. Als er sex en geilheid in spel is kennen de meeste racisten geen onderscheid. Racisme is meestal gericht op de man. 
> 
> Marokkaanse meiden komen met gemak in een discotheek. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat een marokkaanse vrouw geweigerd is bij een discotheek.*


Oeps, betrapt! Het is inderdaad spijtig dat ik zo'n goeie keukenslavin ben kwijtgeraakt.  :moe: 

Als je het me niet kwalijk neemt dan ga ik me nu in slaap huilen.  :slaap:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *
> Maar eigenlijk vond ik het slecht. Ik was niet opgevoed met de gedachte dat je onderscheid maakte tussen mensen op basis van religie. 
> Wie schetst daarom mijn verbazing toen ik bij terugkeer in Nederland twee jaar geleden opeens merkte dat er werd gesproken over moslims.*


Wanneer mensen zich afficheren als moslims (waar niks mis mee is) is het volstrekt logisch dat wanneer die mensen ter sprake komen, je spreekt van Moslims. Net zoals we overigens wanneer het uit komt spreken van Joden, papen, zwartekousen, Jehova's, Mormonen, christenen, atheisten en wat dies meer zij. Daarnaast is het ook niet ongebruikelijk om te spreken van Hollanders, Duitsers, Fransen, Engelsen, Marokkanen, Turken, Surinamers, Molukkers, Antillianen, Kaap Verdianen, etc.
Je verbazing vind ik derhalve verbazingwekkend.




> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *[
> Niet de moslims hadden dat gedaan, maar de Hollanders. Wij spraken over hen als moslims. Hoe haalden wij het in godsnaam in ons hoofd? Dat was toch tegen de meest elementaire waarden en normen in Nederland?! Maar inmiddels is het een normale term geworden.*


Het is ook volstrekt logisch dat wanneer het de ene bevolkingsgroep is die over de andere spreekt, dat het dan die ene groep (in jouw 'column' de Hollanders) die de betiteling in de mond neemt. Daarnaast zijn het ook groepen die doorgaans zichzelf een naam toedichten of zich i.i.g. als zodanig afficheren. In beide gevallen is er nog steeds niets aan de hand en voltrekt het identificatieproces zich hand in hand met het communicatieproces. Een volstrekt normaal proces, met normale terminologie.




> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *[
> Veel Hollanders vinden het ook wel goed: het is tijd dat er islamitische zuil komt, hoor je dan. Maar als ik mijn geschiedenis nalees zie ik dat de katholieke, socialistische, liberale en protestantse zuilen in Nederland door de mensen zlf waren opgericht. Daar heb ik bij de moslims in Nederland nog weinig van gemerkt. Nee, het zijn de Hollanders die hebben bedacht dat het handig is als de moslims zichzelf organiseren.
> En zo hebben wij de stam der moslims in het leven geroepen.*


In tegenstelling tot jouw stelling, zijn er initiatieven zoals de AEL en MDP die toch echt van (een helaas te klein deel van) de Islamitische gemeenschap uitgaan. Daarnaast bestaat er de behoefte om naast individuen ook met vertegenwoordigers van groepen te kunnen spreken, veel van dit soort organen en orgaantjes zijn daartoe in het leven geroepen.

Verzuiling wordt nimmer opgelegd, die ontstaat vanuit de gemeenschap. Daarmee is niet gezegd dat iemand anders niet zou mogen wensen dat die verzuiling plaatsvindt. Er is niet mis met een Islamitische zuil naast de socialistische, christelijke of liberale. De ruim 1 miljoen Islamieten in Nederland zouden goed kunnen zijn voor een zeteltje of 20 in de Tweede Kamer, binnen ons systeem is dat DE weg om je een plek te vergaren. Ik zou een dergelijke zuil verwelkomen en er misschien nog op stemmen ook, iets dergelijks heet in de wandeling een partij, dat is nog iets anders dan een stam. Een dergelijke partij heeft coalitiekracht!





> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *[
> Maar ook moslims zelf beginnen het moslim-zijn als identiteit te ervaren. Gedeeltelijk omdat ze dat label opgedrukt krijgen. Maar ook omdat ze dat zelf zo ervaren. Dat is hun goed recht, natuurlijk, en zo zou het ook moeten gaan: dat mensen zelf bepalen wat hun identiteit is.*


En zo gaat het dus ook! Emanciperende burgers heten dat die (helaas schoksgewijs, maar zo gaan die dingen) vaak in tegenstelling tot hun ouders, hier geboren en getogen zijn en nu in die moeilijke, maar ook fascinerende fase van (zelf) herkenning en erkenning zitten. De crisis in leeftijd en tussen culturen. Slecht georkestreerd door de overheid, die een samenleving, die in de afgelopen 25 jaar bestaan heeft uit improviserende individuen, nu weer moet gaan faciliteren met een visie op een nieuwe werkelijkheid in gemeenschappelijkheid.





> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *[
> Maar ik blijf dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands vinden. Of ben ik inmiddels van een oudere generatie en moet ik met de nieuwe tijd meegaan? 
> Maurits Berger*


Je klinkt als een verongelijkte en verzuurde oudere niet veel meer bijdraagt dan de opmerking dat het vroeger anders en beter was. De discussie gaat niet over religie, dat is slechts een label. De discussie gaat over geven en nemen, over het inschikken en inslikken, over herkennen en erkennen, over rechten en plichten. De discussie gaat ook niet alleen over de Islamitische burgers in ons land, maar over alle burgers!

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Zou raar zijn, een racist met een Marokkaanse ex.*


Wat heeft dat er nou mee te maken?! :hihi:

----------


## Christiaan

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Wat heeft dat er nou mee te maken?!*


Als rechtgeaard racist hoor je niet verliefd te worden op Marokkanen.

Mijn mede-racisten namen mij dat zeer kwalijk.

----------


## Siah

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *De stam der moslims  
> 
> Maar inmiddels is het een normale term geworden. Veel Hollanders vinden het ook wel goed: het is tijd dat er islamitische zuil komt, hoor je dan. Maar als ik mijn geschiedenis nalees zie ik dat de katholieke, socialistische, liberale en protestantse zuilen in Nederland door de mensen zlf waren opgericht. Daar heb ik bij de moslims in Nederland nog weinig van gemerkt. Nee, het zijn de Hollanders die hebben bedacht dat het handig is als de moslims zichzelf organiseren. *


het feit dat hier al heel lang moskeeeen opgebouwd-en-opgericht zijn, 
geeft aan
dat de mensen zich hier (al dan niet slecht) voor een deel georganiseerd hebben.
alleen er zou nog heel veel moeten gebeuren, om in dit mondiale agressieve klimaat van vooraal na 9!! te kunnen "overleven".

zich(-)organiseren, wordt steeds moeilijker,
in zo'n paranoide tijd-perk.

----------


## Al Sawt

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Ik word echt misselijk van de wijze waarop veel moslims de tweede wereldoorlog er altijd bijhalen. Te vaak proberen ze je monddood te maken met krachttermen als discriminatie, racisme en zelfs genocide in totaal ongepaste situaties. Is het erg lekker, zo'n mooie stok om mee te slaan?
> 
> Word toch een keer volwassen!*


 Je mag er altijd zeker van zijn, dat ik het in een juiste context plaatst.

----------


## Al Sawt

Is Maurits Berger de vermaarde Arabist die tijdje in Syrie gewoont heeft?

Welkom!



> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *
> 
> En Pythagoras je hebt gelijk, de generatie die de tweede wereldoorlog heeft meegemaakt is nog niet verdwenen en er dienen zich al genoeg gegadigden om de verdefelijke theorien van voor de tweede wereld oorlog te praktiseren.*


 Sterker nog! Als men de profeet bij haalt, om vrouwenmishandeling te defenieren.

Wie zijn wij dan om niet terug te grijpen naar een gebeurtenis met ingrijpende gevolgen voor de komende 10tallen jaren?

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Siah_ 
> *het feit dat hier al heel lang moskeeeen opgebouwd-en-opgericht zijn, 
> geeft aan
> dat de mensen zich hier (al dan niet slecht) voor een deel georganiseerd hebben.
> alleen er zou nog heel veel moeten gebeuren, om in dit mondiale agressieve klimaat van vooraal na 9!! te kunnen "overleven".
> 
> zich(-)organiseren, wordt steeds moeilijker,
> in zo'n paranoide tijd-perk.*


Nee hoor, je organiseren vraagt alleen committment en saamhorigheid, dat heeft niet met het tijdperk te maken, maar met de betrokkenheid van individuen en de versnipperdheid van de groep.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Al Sawt_ 
> *Is Maurits Berger de vermaarde Arabist die tijdje in Syrie gewoont heeft?
> 
> Welkom!
> *


Als dit die Berger is, heeft hij inmiddels veel aan kwaliteit ingeboet.

----------


## mordechai

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Ik leef met je mee. Meiden mochten vroeger ook altijd zonder studentenpas de studentenkroeg in. Wij daarentegen moesten altijd onze pas laten zien bij de ingang.
> Ergerlijke discriminatie!
> Maar ja, je had in Delft dan ook bijna uitsluitend mannelijke studenten.
> 
> EdV*


Had je maar naar de klomp moeten gaan, geen pas en goed bier !

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Als dit die Berger is, heeft hij inmiddels veel aan kwaliteit ingeboet.*


Lijkt me een voorbarige conclusie als je het basseert op dit korte stukje van hem.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Kijk vanavond maar eens extra onder je bed voor je gaat slapen. Wie weet ligt er al een fascist voor je klaar.
> 
> EdV*


Ik heb geen bed, ik slaap al jaren op de grond.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 Nobelprizes_ 
> *Zeg Schaap (ps: het is baseert en niet basseert)
> 
> Ben jij een berber of een arabier? Berbers woonden en wonen namelijk al 5000 jaar in wat nu Marokko heet, en de Arabieren kwamen duizenden jaren later en namen toen de islam mee.*


Je weet dat ik geen moer geef om typfouten/schrijfouten, tenzij het essentieel is voor het begrip.

Berbers wonen in Marokko al meer dan 10.000 jaar, sommigen gaan zelfs nog verder dan 20.000 jaar.

Marokkanen zijn geen arabieren, lees je nou nooit een stuk als we daarover discusseren? Moet ik duizend keer uitleggen dat Arabieren in Marokko geen arabieren zijn, maar gewoon Imazighen die een arabische dialekt spreken.

Zelfs in een land als Libie bestaat de bevolking uit tussen de 80 a 90 % Imazighen. De taalcultuur is wel het arabisch maar het volk niet. Egyptenaren zijn grotendeels ook geen arabieren.

Dus aub informeer je nou eens een keer een beetje en lees eens wat we schijven als we hierover discusseren Ik wordt een beetje moe van al die herhalingen.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 Nobelprizes_ 
> *Er zijn Arabieren in Marokko, maar niet zoveel. DE meesten zijn Berbers.
> Maar de Arabieren hebben indertijd de islam meegenomen. Vandaar mijn vraag. Of je Arabier was of Berber.*


Nogmaals er bestaan geen arabieren in Marokko.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door 151 Nobelprizes_ 
> *Vreemd. Hoe komt het dan dat er een Arabische taal wordt onderwezen? Terwijl de Berbers daar al duizenden jaren zitten en zij hun taal niet meer mogen spreken?
> Als je Arabier bent, ben je het daar natuurlijk mee eens. Ben je echter Berber, dan lijkt me dat je achter je eigen cultuur staat.*


Luister meissie ik ga niet teveel tijd besteden aan deze onzin van jou. Je vraag of ik een Arabier of Amazigh ben ga ik niet tot den treure behandelen, gewoon beter lezen of de juiste threads zoeken daaruit zal blijken wat mijn standpunt inzake deze materie is. Dat je liever loopt te zieken en de serieuze discussies overslaat is jouw probleem. Twee a drie dagen geleden hebben we het hier al uitgebreid over gehad. Dus gebruik je zoekmogelijkheden en zoek maar wat schaapie is en vindt.

Verder:

Arabisch wordt onderwezen omdat het een schriftcultuur kende. De Imazighen schriftcultuur was al eerder ten ondergegaan in Marokko voordat de Arabieren kwamen. 

Zonder een schriftcultuur kun je geen moderne staat onderhouden. Daarom wordt het Arabisch in Marokko onderwezen. Zonder een schrift zou Marokko geen toegang hebben tot belangrijke religieuze, wetenschappelijke en culturele bronnen/werken. Zelfs in Europa moest men eerst het arabisch leren om toegang te kunnen krijgen tot vele wetenschappelijke bronnen die uiteindelijk tot de verlichting in Europa hebben geleid. 

Het Tamazight is nooit verboden geweest in Marokko.

Weet je wat ik de Marokkaanse regering lange tijd heb verweten, dat is het feit dat het Frans belangrijker gevonden werd dan het Tamazight. Als je ze dan toch een taal leert, leer ze een taal waar ze meer aan hebben. Leer ze tenminste Engels daar kom je verder mee dan het Frans.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> Zelfs in Europa moest men eerst het arabisch leren om toegang te kunnen krijgen tot vele wetenschappelijke bronnen die uiteindelijk tot de verlichting in Europa hebben geleid.


mag ik effe lache !

mh !

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Lijkt me een voorbarige conclusie als je het basseert op dit korte stukje van hem.*


Ook in een kort stukje kan je je kwaliteit tonen en dit stukje is werkelijk te 'dun'.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Jans Jansos_ 
> *mag ik effe lache !
> 
> mh !*


Dat mag wel, maar daarmee heeft Schaap geen ongelijk!

In de multiculturele samenleving die ooit in Occitanie bestond, hebben moorse, christelijke en joodse geleerden ontzettend veel vertaald, ontwikkeld en uitgevonden. Als belangrijke bronnen golden m.n. het arabisch en (via het arabisch) het grieks. 

De toegang tot de griekse en arabische wiskunde bijvoorbeeld, de ontwikkeling van ons huidige alphabet bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## Jans Jansos

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Dat mag wel, maar daarmee heeft Schaap geen ongelijk!
> 
> In de multiculturele samenleving die ooit in Occitanie bestond, hebben moorse, christelijke en joodse geleerden ontzettend veel vertaald, ontwikkeld en uitgevonden. Als belangrijke bronnen golden m.n. het arabisch en (via het arabisch) het grieks. 
> 
> De toegang tot de griekse en arabische wiskunde bijvoorbeeld, de ontwikkeling van ons huidige alphabet bijvoorbeeld.*


Het feit dat in de hoogtijdagen van de Islam de moslims wel zo slim waren om hun klassiekers te kennen uit het oude Griekenland, Egypte en Rome, wil niet zeggen dat ze die kennis ook hebben uitgevonden.

Ik ontken zeker niet dat de Moslims eerder waren dan het middeleeuwse Rooms Katholieke en Oosters Orthodoxe Europa (niet voor niets de Dark Ages genoemd), met het herwaarderen van deze kennis !

Geestelijken, monnikken van toen hebben deze kennis later uitgebreid, maar eerst vooral juist tegengehouden als zijnde heidens !!!!

Zeker is het niet uit te sluiten dat de aanvankelijk achtergehouden klassieke kennis, de ontwikkeling in Europa met de komst van de Wedergeboorte, de Renaisance, voor eeuwen vertraagd heeft.

zou de Islam nu zelf in de middeleeuwen zijn beland ?

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Ik word echt misselijk van de wijze waarop veel moslims de tweede wereldoorlog er altijd bijhalen. Te vaak proberen ze je monddood te maken met krachttermen als discriminatie, racisme en zelfs genocide in totaal ongepaste situaties. Is het erg lekker, zo'n mooie stok om mee te slaan?
> 
> Word toch een keer volwassen!*


Elke keer wordt er geroepen dat Marokkanen niks weten over de WOII en als ze het wel weten is het weer niet goed.

----------


## Prlwytzkofski

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *IK WORDT GEK VAN AL DIE DELVENAREN HIER! HET KRIOELT ERVAN!
> 
> EdV*


Hugo is Groot !




> 't Was nacht, 't was nacht , 't was midden in de nacht
> Toen heeft een man uit Delft dit bedacht
> Dat was een hele knappe
> Voor Delft een hel knappe ..


 enz.

Een vetleren medaille voor wie deze tekst kent.

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door Prlwytzkofski_ 
> *Een vetleren medaille voor wie deze tekst kent.*


Jaap Fisscher, of heet die daar Joop Visser...

Hmmm..

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *Kerel! Is het ZO erg?
> 
> EdV*


Ik slaap er beter door.

----------


## vlegeltje

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *De stam der moslims  
> 
> Maar ik blijf dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands vinden. 
> 
> Maurits Berger*


In WO2, tijdens de Duitse bezetting, waar waren de protestanten in NL mee bezig?

Met een kerkscheuring. 

Het ging erom of de slang uit de bijbel nou wel of niet letterlijk gesproken heeft. En jij durft te beweren dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands is?

 :lol:

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door 151 Nobelprizes_ 
> *Vreemd. Hoe komt het dan dat er een Arabische taal wordt onderwezen? Terwijl de Berbers daar al duizenden jaren zitten en zij hun taal niet meer mogen spreken?
> Als je Arabier bent, ben je het daar natuurlijk mee eens. Ben je echter Berber, dan lijkt me dat je achter je eigen cultuur staat.*


Wat ben jij zielig zeg!
De Arabieren hebben niks te maken met de westerse beschaving inhoudt dat je de autochtone bevolking uitroeit.

JE moet ophouden Moslims te vergelijken met het superieure westen die overal waar het komt een spoor van dood en verderf achterlaat.

Vind echt raar van je hoor. Eerst maar roepen dat het Westen superiorieur is maar je loopt iedereen de westerse idealen in de schoenen te schuiven facisme en genocide.
Als jij denkt dat iedereen westers denkt wat is het verschil dan?

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door vlegeltje_ 
> *In WO2, tijdens de Duitse bezetting, waar waren de protestanten in NL mee bezig?
> 
> Met een kerkscheuring. 
> 
> Het ging erom of de slang uit de bijbel nou wel of niet letterlijk gesproken heeft. En jij durft te beweren dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands is?
> 
> *


 :hihi: 

Zo leer je nog eens wat.

----------


## nari

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Ik word echt misselijk van de wijze waarop veel moslims de tweede wereldoorlog er altijd bijhalen. Te vaak proberen ze je monddood te maken met krachttermen als discriminatie, racisme en zelfs genocide in totaal ongepaste situaties. Is het erg lekker, zo'n mooie stok om mee te slaan?
> 
> Word toch een keer volwassen!*



Persoonlijk vind ik dat we niet meer over 2de wereldoorlog moeten praten maar over Bosnie,srebrenica.....dat is toch niet lang geleden.

word toch een keer volwassen.

----------


## Spoetnik

> _Geplaatst door nari_ 
> *Persoonlijk vind ik dat we niet meer over 2de wereldoorlog moeten praten maar over Bosnie,srebrenica.....dat is toch niet lang geleden.
> 
> word toch een keer volwassen.*


Sja.. daarom zaten onze jongens daar, om te leren hoe effectief een zuivering uit te voeren.

Of toch niet?

----------


## Julien

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *JE moet ophouden Moslims te vergelijken met het superieure westen die overal waar het komt een spoor van dood en verderf achterlaat.
> 
> Vind echt raar van je hoor. Eerst maar roepen dat het Westen superiorieur is maar je loopt iedereen de westerse idealen in de schoenen te schuiven facisme en genocide.
> Als jij denkt dat iedereen westers denkt wat is het verschil dan?*


ow genocides en fascisme komen alleen maar in het Westen voor?  :moe:   :Confused:

----------


## Sou3adje...

Volgens mij is dit niet de Arabist Maurits Berger, maar een andere Maurits. 

Maurits, ben jij niet die blonde en bebrilde 3e of 4e-jaars student van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht?  :lachu:

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *IK WORDT GEK VAN AL DIE DELVENAREN HIER! HET KRIOELT ERVAN!
> 
> EdV*



Wel heb ik er gestudeerd (Technologisch Ontwerpen, IO) maar nooit heb ik er gewoond.

Rotjeknor was altijd mijn thuisbasis,

niet zo studentikoos allemaal, maar gewoon de mouwen opstropen en warkn.

----------


## Henoch

> _Geplaatst door Spoetnik_ 
> *Sja.. daarom zaten onze jongens daar, om te leren hoe effectief een zuivering uit te voeren.
> 
> Of toch niet?*


de Janjaweed kan er ook wat van.

al meer dan 40 jaar is men daar bezig in het fundamentalistische Soedan,

dat heeft al vele miljoenen doden gekost en niemand doet wat,

en maar zeuren over Palestina !

----------


## Siah

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Nee hoor, je organiseren vraagt alleen committment en saamhorigheid, dat heeft niet met het tijdperk te maken, maar met de betrokkenheid van individuen en de versnipperdheid van de groep.*



niet alleen commitment en saamhorigheid is genoeg,
althans niet hier in neder-land,
vooraal als je inziet in welke mondiale fase we "leven ".

we zijn in een tijdperk verkeerd dat niet helemaal nieuw is in de geschiedenis,
de censuur maakt deel uit van het officiele beleid van de overheden.
de nie-uw mc carthynism..
je ziet om je heen, 
wat het systeem wilt dat je zou moeten weten.
..

aan de andere kant
zijn de minderheden hier, in tweeen verdeeld; (dat geldt trouwens ook min of meer voor de rest) 
van ene kant worden ze steeds afgewezen en onderdrukt,
en aan de andere kant, 
worden ze aangetrokken door het gemak van wat het westerse systeem te bieden heeft.
van ene kant krijgen ze een afkeer van de manier hoe dit systeem ze behandelt, (op lokale En mondiale nifo)
en aan de andere kant,
vinden ze net als iedere mens, de voorzieningen* hier aantrekkelijk en goed.
..
in "onze" tijd van "globalisering", vooraal na 9II,
werkt deze (in-tweeen-verdeling) ietsje anders..
het heeft vaak bv een rare invloed op de kleurlingen,
die hier geboren en getogen zijn.
..
het beleid van dit systeem tov de minderheden, zou je vaak in het volgende uitdrukking (oorspronkelijk in farsi) kunnen uitdrukken:
iets of iemand met de hand naar jezelf toe trekken, en met de voeten van jezelf weg-schoppen.
in zo'n toestand zou je als een kleurlinge tiener dat hier geboren is, in de war kunnen raken.
in zo'n toestand, kan geen sprake van saamhorigheid zijn.
in zo'n toestand, ziet de commitment wl anders uit.
..

PS: keb fundamentele opmerkingen (dwz problemen ) over de manier waarop veel grote en kleine organisaties hier, tot-stand-komen-en-functioneren.
so heb ik ook mijn gegronde twijfels over de saamhorigheid-en-commitment van veel van die organisaties! 
niet vreemd dus dat de minderheden en met name de moslims hier problemen hebben om zich binnen de opgelegde "regels" te kunnen organiseren.
wellicht zouden we eerst een discourse over het 'organiseren' moeten hebben. 

*deze voorzieningen zijn niet alleen toe te schrijven aan het westen(om zomaar ff te zeggen), en hebben dus ook geen kleur..

----------


## Siah

ff tussedoor 




> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *de Janjaweed kan er ook wat van.
> al meer dan 40 jaar is men daar bezig in het fundamentalistische Soedan,
> dat heeft al vele miljoenen doden gekost en niemand doet wat,
> en maar zeuren over Palestina !*


  :tover:  
 :auw2:

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Siah_ 
> *niet alleen commitment en saamhorigheid is genoeg,
> althans niet hier in neder-land,
> vooraal als je inziet in welke mondiale fase we "leven ".
> 
> we zijn in een tijdperk verkeerd dat niet helemaal nieuw is in de geschiedenis,
> de censuur maakt deel uit van het officiele beleid van de overheden.
> de nie-uw mc carthynism..
> je ziet om je heen, 
> ...


Je organiseren wil niet alleen zeggen dat je je aansluit bij wat er al is, evenzeer zou je iets nieuws kunnen opzetten wat wel aan je verwachtingen voldoet. De regels zijn helder, de mogelijkheden legio, wat nodig is, is committment en een groepje gelijkgestemden.

Ik hoor overigens donders goed wat je zegt en ik denk dat ik het begrijp, hoe raar het ook klinkt, je beschrijft ongeveer mijn eigen gevoelens t.o.v. de bestaande politieke partijen.

----------


## ZwYgStErr

Meneer Berger! Wat leuk!

 :zwaai: 

Koffie?

----------


## Siah

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Je organiseren wil niet alleen zeggen dat je je aansluit bij wat er al is, evenzeer zou je iets nieuws kunnen opzetten wat wel aan je verwachtingen voldoet. De regels zijn helder, de mogelijkheden legio , wat nodig is, is committment en een groepje gelijkgestemden.
> *



dat denk ik juist hier niet!
de regels kennen alles behalve helderheid

een buitenlands beleid gebaseerd op dubbel standaard,
en een binnenlands beleid 
uit op de segregatie.

over het buitenlandse beleid hoef ik hier niet op in te gaan, althans niet op deze manier,
dat is velen bekend!

en in het binnen*-land
wist a. elian dat goed te formuleren.
hei zei:
[ 2 nov. is de scheidspunt tussen ons en de extrimisten geweest]

en dan zegt ie vervolgens:
[ WE MOETEN ZE JURIDISCH ELIMINEREN ]
..
.

ye sure,
netals in de 18de eeuw,
weer terug bij af!
en dat hoor je van een rechts-filosoof .

iemand die
2 nov.
als een uitgangspunt beschouwd,
de leuzen!
for de verdere "voortgang" van "zaken",
de "agressieve extremisten" bv als "gevaarlijke schizofrenen" verklaren,
om ze makkelijk in een psychiaterische inrichting te stoppen,
en uiteraard de komende en verregaande onderzoeken (en vanzelfsprekende business) over het hele gebeuren..

langzamerhand 
de ongewensten
dwz
de mensen die voor deze agressieve, schizofrene-en-paranoide kapitalistische systeem(2) 
enige "gevaar" vormen,
uit het oog van de "moderne-samen-leving " houden.

dat wil zeggen:
de verschillende groepen mensen 
die juist de gesprekspartners zouden moeten zijn,
bijvoorbaat  :roken:  
uit(-)sluiten-!

laat staan hen, realiseerbare mogelijkheden bieden.




*ik zou niet weten wat binnen en waar buiten is(??) 
2)_in zo een systeem 
worden de meeste mensen 
zowieso een beetje schizofreen en mede daardoor ook een beetje paranoia.
alhoewel
een beetje schozofrene leven leiden is juist goed, vinnik
terwijl dat vaak als ziekte bestempelt wordt,
vooraal (en soms terecht opgemerkt) als dat in combinatie met paranoide gedrag zou zijn.
en dat combinatie is geen vreemde verschijnsel!
zeker niet in zo een tijd,
waar het staatterrorisme 
het officiele beleid van sommige regeringen vormt, met n of andere semi-trasparante "dekmantel";
en de "globalisering"
dwz de grootste fraude van de geschidenies, 
zich voort-kankert .

----------


## Ville

> _Geplaatst door Henoch_ 
> *de Janjaweed kan er ook wat van.
> 
> al meer dan 40 jaar is men daar bezig in het fundamentalistische Soedan,
> 
> dat heeft al vele miljoenen doden gekost en niemand doet wat,
> 
> en maar zeuren over Palestina !*


Dat is een raciale oorlog en heeft niks te maken met cultuur of religie

Zijn ze daar al 40jaar mee bezig beetje vreemd he dat er pas recent notitie van genomen is.

In palestina word stelselmatig staatsterreur uitgeoefend door een land dat het lef heeft zichzelf een rechtstaat te noemen. Je afkeuring daarover uitspreken is geen gezeur.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Siah_ 
> *dat denk ik juist hier niet!
> *


Sorry Siah,

Hierin kan ik je niet volgen. Het ging er dacht ik om of je je wel of niet kan / wil organiseren. Dat doe je dus wel of niet.

----------


## Siah

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Sorry Siah,
> 
> Hierin kan ik je niet volgen. Het ging er dacht ik om of je je wel of niet kan / wil organiseren. Dat doe je dus wel of niet.*


misschien heb ik dat niet goed genoeg uitgelegd.  :grote grijns:  

je schreef:

"De regels zijn helder, de mogelijkheden legio"

terwijl ik zeg:
dat de regels niet! helder zijn,
en de mogelijkheden beperkt!  :alien:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *De stam der moslims  
> 
> 
> Bij Arabische vrienden in het Midden-Oosten ging ik er altijd prat op dat ik de religie van mijn vrienden in Nederland niet wist. Religie is bij ons niet belangrijk, zei ik dan. Dat was dan bedoelt als kritiek op de Midden-Oosterse hang om religie als identiteit te zien. Ik maakte mij daar ook schuldig aan: in Syri probeerde ik altijd te raden of iemand christen of moslim was, in Egypte dacht ik de koten al van verre te herkennen. Maar eigenlijk vond ik het slecht. Ik was niet opgevoed met de gedachte dat je onderscheid maakte tussen mensen op basis van religie. 
> Wie schetst daarom mijn verbazing toen ik bij terugkeer in Nederland twee jaar geleden opeens merkte dat er werd gesproken over moslims. Niet de moslims hadden dat gedaan, maar de Hollanders. Wij spraken over hen als moslims. Hoe haalden wij het in godsnaam in ons hoofd? Dat was toch tegen de meest elementaire waarden en normen in Nederland?!
> Maar inmiddels is het een normale term geworden. Veel Hollanders vinden het ook wel goed: het is tijd dat er islamitische zuil komt, hoor je dan. Maar als ik mijn geschiedenis nalees zie ik dat de katholieke, socialistische, liberale en protestantse zuilen in Nederland door de mensen zlf waren opgericht. Daar heb ik bij de moslims in Nederland nog weinig van gemerkt. Nee, het zijn de Hollanders die hebben bedacht dat het handig is als de moslims zichzelf organiseren. En zo hebben wij de stam der moslims in het leven geroepen.
> Maar ook moslims zelf beginnen het moslim-zijn als identiteit te ervaren. Gedeeltelijk omdat ze dat label opgedrukt krijgen. Maar ook omdat ze dat zelf zo ervaren. Dat is hun goed recht, natuurlijk, en zo zou het ook moeten gaan: dat mensen zelf bepalen wat hun identiteit is.
> Maar ik blijf dat gezeik over religie heel on-Nederlands vinden. Of ben ik inmiddels van een oudere generatie en moet ik met de nieuwe tijd meegaan? 
> ...


[QUOTE]=Falinski.
Geachte mijnheer Berger. U zeikt zelf om niet te spreken van ouwehoeren. Je geschiedeniskennis staat ook niet op een hoog peil.
De mohammedanen noemen met trots dat zij moslim zijn. Zijn wij in jouw ogen dan ineens met deze term on-hollanders. Man kom toch op.
Wij noemen van een kerk toch ook niet direct, katholieken, protestanten
apostolische gemeenschap, Jehova getuigen en zo kan je nog wel verder gaan. Aan je toonzetting kan je proeven dat je opvoeding dan ook niet doordrenkt is van kennis van evangelie. Het is wel buitengewoon vreemd dat je trachtte op afstand te raden of een Syrier
Christen of Moslim was. Kennelijk houdt het je toch bezig ondanks je terminologie gezeik over religie. Ik zal je matige kennis over moslims een beetje opfrissen;
Moslim, een Arabisch woord. Hij die zich aan de godheid overgeeft,
aanhanger van de Islam. Door de islamieten zelfgebruikte aanduiding in tegenstelling tot de door hen fel afgewezen Europese benaming "Mohammedaan".Het synoniem muzelman komt van het Turkse musulman, dat weer afgeleid is van het Iraans (Perzisch) meervoud musliman.
Ben je weer een beetje bij en als je opnieuw een stukje schrijft laat je dan wat genuanceerder uit.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *De stam der moslims  
> *


Het is zonder meer waar, dat autochtonen er graag op aandringen dat moslims zich organiseren, om dan een punt te hebben waar flink tegenaangegaan kan worden.
Er wordt gewoon een controlepunt gezocht, om vervolgens tegen moslims te zeggen dat het in hun eigen belang is zich te organiseren.
Dit is een vorm van idioterie. Er wordt echt in geloofd door degenen die het zeggen. 
Dat komt eigenlijk omdat "gelul" steeds meer de norm wordt in Nederland: Het gaat er om dat je een statement maakt, niet of het motief er achter klopt. Profileren lijkt belangrijker te worden dan kwaliteit of logica.
Vergelijk de manager-cultuur: Je moet scren, maar of je daarmee de heleboel molt, daar vraagt niemand naar. 
Nederland lijkt naarstig op zoek naar dingen die hard geroepen kunnen worden. 
Fortuyn kaartte ook een probleem aan, waar de oplossing er in feite nog steeds niet van is. Dat probleem heet "allochtoon", maar verder schiet het eigenlijk nog niet erg hard op.

Je stukje overvalt me een beetje. In feite is er al 3 jaar een grote berg van idioterie, inconsequenties, tegenstrijdigheden, slechte uitgangspunten, slechte redeneringen, enz enz zodra het over "Moslims" gaat. Ik geloof m'n ogen vaak echt niet, en bij de regering is er ontstellend gestunteld rond het onderwerp. Heel veel holle frazen en onmacht, en eigenlijk een totaal gebrek aan visie op uitgangspunten. 

Ik ben misschien ok 51, maar echt outdated voel ik me niet. En als je al die blunders en rariteiten ziet, dan weet je dus dat degenen die jonger zijn zeker geen betere visie hebben. Maar ik sta al 3 jaar perplex, en wie weet verzin ik nog een lijst van rariteiten in de lijn die je noemt.

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE]De stam der Moslims geplaatst door Falinski:
Geachte heer Berger,
Het is waar dat wij gaarne zien dat de Moslims zich organiseren, want dan weet je terstond met welk deel je van de bevolking te maken hebt.
Zodra een of andere groep (Moslims, christenen, hindoes, of welke groep dan ook zonodig zigeuners voor mijn part de hells angels) stennis beginnen te maken op een manier die de huidige instelling van de staat (dus in het algemeen de bevolking die behoudend is) belaagt dan komen we direkt in het geweer, want dat past toch niet in ons calvinistisch brein. Ik, wat ouder dan jij geboren in de dertiger jaren
in een van ouds bekend staand vissersdorp Scheveningen, waar de bevolking twee maal ter kerke ging en Gods zegen vroeg voor de haringvangst en dank bracht voor het aantal kantjes (haringtonnen)
die nog niet binnen waren gehaald, werd opgevoed tussen deze vissersbevolking. Ik kreeg al gauw door dat deze bevolking ook gespleten was in hoofdzakelijk twee delen, nl. de hervormden en gereformeerden. Je herkende ze aan de omgang, de laatsten streng en behoudend, terwijl de eerstgenoemden wat losjes waren.
Wij, Nederlanders zien toch graag dat we groepen personen die tot een bepaalde sekte behoren in groepen onderbrengen. Of het nou Chinezen, Marokkanen, Moslims enz. zijn. 
Ik ben er van overtuigd dat de groep Moslims nooit zullen intregreren in
Nederland. Een vermenging met de Nederlandse bevolking zal misschien incidenteel plaats vinden maar nooit voor 100 procent.
In gevallen waar Moslima"s zouden willen trouwen met een westerling,
zal de familie naar alle waarschijnlijkheid nooit hun accoord geven.
Zoals je waarschijnlijk wel weet deed vroeger opgeld "waar twee geloven tesamen op een kussen liggen, daat slaapt de duivel tussen".
Tot zover mijn zienswijze. "Ik zou het graag anders zien" maar zolang hier de extremisten en oude denkwijzen opgeld doen zal verandering 
in houding en opvattingen moeilijk te doorbreken zijn.
Have a good year. Saluut

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> *
> In gevallen waar Moslima"s zouden willen trouwen met een westerling,
> zal de familie naar alle waarschijnlijkheid nooit hun accoord geven.*


En andersom is dat precies ook zo. Weliswaar bestaan er hier allerlei gradaties in, en hebben autochtonen misschien meer de neiging om het accent op de persoonlijke keuze te maken, maar er zijn regio's zat waar er heel raar tegenaan gekeken wordt als er met een moslim of moslima getrouwd wordt. En in deze tijden van polarisatie, nemt dat alleen maar toe. 
Begin maar eens bij jezelf, en wat je zou vinden als je kinderen, enz...

Ik ben het wonderwel nog steeds eens met de stelling, dat de duivel slaapt op het kussen tussen twee geloven. Het heeft alleen met de godsdiensten op zich niet veel te maken. Wie getrouwt is moet gewoon innerlijk geloof delen, anders wordt het niets. De term Geloof slaat hier echt op het innerlijke geloof. 
Noem het gerust godsdienstig conservatisme, met de bijbehorende simplificatie, dat kerkgenoten hetzelfde geloven. Dat is alleen in het meest ideale geval van echt geloof zo (tenminste volgns de theorie van de godsdienst), maar het is wel duidelijk dat de praktijk bestaat uit mensen, die in feite innerlijk van alles geloven, en een eigen individuele visie op een heleboel zaken hebben.

Cultuurverschillen en religieverschillen kunnen inderdaad ook barrieres opwerpen, en daar wordt wel eens te gemakkelijk over gedacht. Maar elkaar aanvullen kan net zo goed. Een relatie blijft puur persoonlijk, en daar komt helemaal niets tussen. Mijn Pa was Nederlands, mijn moeder Russisch. Mijn Pa was katholiek, mijn moeder Orthodox. Fantastische combinatie. Ik had me niet beter kunnen wensen. No way, dat ik het anders gewild had. 

Omgekeerd zijn er genoeg stellen waar de duivel tussen slaapt, ook al zijn ze van dezelfde gezindte, gewoon omdat ze vervreemd van elkaar zijn. Of omdat ze elkaars leefwereld totaal niet begrijpen.
En wat waarschijnlijk vaker voorkomt, is dat ze elkaar misschien wel snappen, maar in feite elkaar gevangen houden in een soort subgeloof, dat zich in feite niet meer ontwikkelt. Dan slaapt de duivel er weliswaar niet meer tussen, maar omgeeft soms het stel. Dan zit die duivel tussen het stel en de buitenwereld.

En daar kun je zelfs nog een bizarre groepsvariant van bedenken, waarvan ik niet uitsluit dat die vaker voorkomt, namelijk van vele stellen in een geloofsgemeenschap, die in feit allen zodanig op dezelfde manier door die duivel ingepakt zitten, dat zij elkaar in die positie herkennen, en dat zelfs tot sociale norm gaan verheffen! Dan praat je dus over uiterst eenkennige gemeenschapen, waar niets anders getolereerd wordt, dan wat daarin normaal gevonden wordt. Dan heb je in feite de duivel rondlopen, zonder dat iemand het in de gaten heeft! 
Ik denk dat daaraan nogal wat geloofsgemeenschappen ten gronde gegaan zijn. Maar er is hier een vloeiende overgang naar cultuur, waar goede kanten en slechte kanten aan kunnen zitten. 
Die liefhebben van dit soort denken kan verder met de duivel in het collectief onbewuste, en het collectief onderbewuste.
Wij zijn nog niet klaar rond die duivel! (of die nou als zodanig bestaat of niet.)

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> *
> Zodra een of andere groep (...) stennis beginnen te maken op een manier die de huidige instelling van de staat ( ..) belaagt dan komen we direkt in het geweer, want dat past toch niet in ons calvinistisch brein.*


Dit is niet de kern, ook al lijkt het zo, als je dat thema op de spits drijft.
Denk aan de socialisten van de jaren 70-80, die druk bezig waren rond andere staatsbestellen, omdat ze dit systeem niks vonden. Ze werden druk begluurd door de BVD. Allemaal flauwe kul. Ik zat er midden tussen en kan het weten. Daar zaten allemaal zeer betrokken Nederlanders, die begaan waren met zaken, en erg grag goed nadachten over staatsinrichting, en op geen enkele manier staatsgevaarlijk waren. Die mensen dachten tenminste na over de mankementen van het systeem, en die kon je als burger meer waarderen, dan de mensen die dat niet deden omdat ze nergens ast van hadden.

Nederland schiet al in een stuip als moslims over een ander soort staat beginnen! Als je even goed gaat kijken, dan hebben ze in feite niet eens een echt alternatief. Maar tot aan de regering toe zijn ze bezig hun bezorgdheid uit te spreken! Dit moet je echt idioterie noemen! Kijk liever eens nar wat die moslims eigenlijk willen! Alcohol en drugs afschaffen. Het geetaleer rond seks indammen. Beleid voeren overeenkomstig het geloof. Criminaliteit streng bestraffen. Natuurlijk zitten er ook dingen bij die we niet willen, maar met name de Calvinisten zouden een stuk positiever moeten zijn. Hoe dan ook zijn er nogal wat mankementen aan deze samenleving, en juist die zijn voor Moslims aanleiding om iets anders te willen. Dan zitten ze toch niet helemaal op slecht spoor he? 

Stel volgend jaar zijn we allemaal moslim. (behalve u dan, en nog 185 anderen) En stel we krijgen dan het beroemde voorstel over wijziging van de staat. Denkt u dan dat er een grondwettelijke meederheid van tweederde is, die het een of andere ondoordache en idiote voorstel gaat steunen? 
Dacht u dat ze bijvoorbeeld het hele Nederlandse zorgstelsel gingen inwisselen voor dat van de Zakhaat in Islam, dat maximaal 2 1/2 % van het inkomen mag kosten?!
Grote Flauwe Kul die angst. Wie daar echt iets staatsgevaarlijks in ziet, is het zicht op de realiteit echt kwijt. Maak je geen zorgen. Overigens ben ik 51 jaar.

----------


## Maarten

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> * Ik was niet opgevoed met de gedachte dat je onderscheid maakte tussen mensen op basis van religie.*


Dat was maar goed ook, en dat is nog steeds zo.
Maar het punt is nou, dat Nederland met een probleem rond scheiding zit, ein eigenlijk moeilijk kan aangeven bij wie of wat het probleem nou eigenlijk zit. Sommige dingen zijn goed aanwijsbaar, zoals de criminaliteit is de grote stad, en de verdringing van autochtonen door allochtonen. En er zijn integratie- en communicatieproblemen. 
En er zijn ideologische verschillen, en er is identiteitstrijd, overigens aan vele zijden.
Maar Nederland worstelt met z'n analyses, z'n oplossingen, en z'n fundamenten.
Intussen is er wel onvrede - hier en daar zelfs veel - en dat geeft de behoefte aan plakplaatjes, zoals het woord "Moslims". (of "allochtonen")
Het is ook duidelijk dat er een zeer ongenuanceerde eenheidsworst van gemaakt wordt. Losgeslagen jongetjes en conservatieve Imams worden soms in en adem genoemd, en dan ben je wel ver van huis.
Maar hoe dan ook is er behoefte aan woorden, ook al is niet duidelijk waar het nou precies om gaat.

Er is hier veel meer aan de hand, dan enkel de godsdienst. En bij de onduidelijkheid rond die godsdienst, wordt er ook nogal veel opgehangen aan die godsdienst, wat er absoluut niet in thuishoort. 
Nederland is in paniek, en nou krijgen we dus dit weer.

En als er nou nog een diepgaand verschil in geloof was, dan was het nog uit te leggen aan je Arabische vrienden, maar in feite weet Nederland niet eens wat die moslims nou precies geloven. Er ontstaan dus rellen rond conservatieve Imams, en er worden driftig optelsommen gemaakt van akelige passages in de Koran. Een echte kenner gaat dat ook nog eens met de Hadith doen, en gaat dar dan weer over krakelen. Natuurlijk zijn die fundies er ook, maar wat moslims nou echt geloven, laat staan hun geintegreerde kinderen, daar ontbreekt het zicht op.

Misschien moet je gewoon tegen je vrienden zeggen: het gaat hier helemaal niet zozeer om geloofsverschillen. Zelfs haarkleur en taalgebruik spelen hier nog een rol. Er is vooral een samenwerkingsprobleem. Maar we zijn zeker achteruitgegaan wat betreft typering naar godsdienst. Maar dat de individualistische inslag van het westen toch de doorslag geeft, dat zie je aan de snelheid waarmee de dingen zich ontwikkelen. Het kan tijdelijk zijn. Iedereen doet er namelijk zijn zegje over, en dat leidt tot een snelle verandering van inzichten. De huidige geluiden zijn beslist heel anders dan 4 jaar geleden. 
Er wordt veel minder onzin verkocht over Moslims, en samenwerking met- en serieus nemen van Moslims staat hoog op de agenda. 

Maar hoor mij praten! Ook ik heb het voortdurend over moslims, ook al weet ik dat die terminologie zeer onzuiver is. Wat je zegt klopt dus. Maar misschien heeft het een positieve kant, dat er ook eens goed naar de verschillen gekeken wordt. ) en wat mij betreft vooral ook naar de overeenkomsten.) Dat geeft toch een dieper inzicht, beter dan traditionele tolerantie. Ja, dat kost pijn, en veroorzaakt ook moeilijkheden..

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE] Geplaatst door Falinski.
Voorlopig wil ik je zeggen, Maarten in je uitvoerige tekst met de behandeling van de Stam der Moslims zitten een aantal gevoeligheden
die de snaar van ons westers denken gevoelig raken.
Eigenlijk voelen wij ons een beetje bekocht door de socialistische macht-
hebbers, die immers in hun vaandel hadden INTERNATIONALE SOLIDA-
RITEIT {dat naar mijn bescheiden mening niet bestaat en ook niet waar
gemaakt kan worden) en wij hen beschuldigen Het Paard van Troje
binnengehaald te hebben (bedoeld de instroom van personen die niet
in het westen zijn geboren).
Nog even dit: Velen denken dat bij de toetreding van Turkije, zoals je weet een Moslimland met 70 millioen mensen, de EU overrompeld zal worden en een toestroom van Turken naar het Westen zal plaats vinden.
Deze voorspelling is moeilijk met bewijzen te staven. Wanneer dit zou
gebeuren (hypothetisch) dan wordt De stam der Moslims in een ander
daglicht??? Ik ben geen profeet maar het roept bij mij Ottomaanse 
rillingen op (een beetje sarcastisch). Zou Wilders hier ook aan denken?

----------


## Maarten

@Falankinsi 

Ik vind het wel grappig dat hier iemand van zeg zeventig jaar post, en nog wel eentje uit het vissersdorp Scheveningen. Leve Internet! Dat moet je toch een vooruitgang noemen! Je scheelt misschien maar 20 jaar, maar toch moet je dan veel meer van de veranderingen meegemaakt hebben.

Klachten van ouderen over de toeloop van allochtonen in de grote steden moet je serieus nemen, vind ik. Juist daar vinden allerlei concentraties plaats, die nooit goed voorzien werden, en voor de zittende bevolking veel meer gevolgen hadden dan ze leuk vonden. Allochtonen begrijpen dat maar slecht. Die leven hun leven, en maken gewoon gebruik van rechten zie ze kregen, maar zien niet hoe er zaken cultureel verstoord zijn geraakt. Voor velen is het too much, en te vol, en te vreemd. Hoe je die toeloop ervaart is punt twee, maar wie het een miskleun vindt, die kun je dat moeilijk kwalijk nemen. Als je bijvoorbeeld de helft van de mensen in je straat niet meer verstaat, dan heb je een probleem. Er zijn er wel meer. Begrip hiervoor door allochtonen is nogal eens minimaal, maar verdient het wel. 

Het is populair om de toeloop aan links te wijten, maar vooral het bedrijfsleven vroeg om gastarbeiders. Dan praat je over VVD. Die hoorde je niet klagen. En vanaf 1977 regeerde centrum-rechts, en viel de wetgeving die de toestroom mogelijk maakte onder hen. Er is nog veel meer te melden, ook qua zaken waardoor de VVD de intergratie tegen ging. Maar nou er iets mis is, ligt dat aan links. Ik denk dat links juist veel gedaan heeft om de leefbaarheid te vergroten, waar centrum-rechts het volkomen liet afweten. Bij links worden fouten erkend, maar rechts zwijgt over de zijne als het graf. De puinhopen van Paars (alsof het aan die 8 jaar lag) die liggen dus aan links, met de VVD in de regering. Zo kun je niet praten.

Je kunt moeilijk volhouden dat de internationale solidariteit niet bestaat, gezien alle tendenzen van internationaliseren. De EU is een feit. De globalisering ook. De VN ook. En de aandacht voor het internationale vlak  ook cultureel  is groter dan ooit. Grenzen vervagen, ook normatief. En de aardbeien komen al uit Kenia. Philips zit in China of zo. Wat Links destijds riep, was niet meer dan een element van deze beweging. En de komst van allochtonen ook. Er zijn bijzonder veel soorten, en ik zie daar toch een verrijking in, hoewel de grote steden wel een probleem hebben. Mar hopeloos vind ik het allemaal zeker niet.

Wilders denkt gegarandeerd aan een grote toestroom bij de toelating van Turkije. Bolkestein bijvoorbeeld ook. Het is een bekende vraag. Maar de toelating  die nog vele jaren kan duren  betekent helemaal nog niet, dat de mensen ook mogen komen. Dat zie je ook in de regelingen met de voormalige Oost-Europeanen. Maar verder zijn de meningen erg verdeeld. Mensen verlaten hun land niet zo graag, en zeker niet voor een land waar alles vreemd is, en waar de concurrentie groot is, en het moeilijk is om aan de slag te komen. Dat valt nog helemaal niet mee. Ik heb al jongeren terug zien gaan. Onderzoek heeft al aangetoond dat de neiging tot migratie minder groot is dan gedacht. Maar hoe dan ook is de neiging om migratie te stoppen momenteel nogal groot (zachtjes uitgedrukt), dus ik denk niet dat je je veel zorgen moet maken.

----------


## Falankinsi

*De Stam der Moslims;geplaatst door Falinski* 
Inderdaad, je zit zeer dicht bij mijn leeftijd, om exact te zijn van juli 1931. Ik verklap dit niet om een prijs te krijgen.
Ik ga wel enigszins met je mee in je bericht, waar duidelijk je standpunten liggen. Ach de VN, Veiligheidsraad,leuke clubjes maar ze
maken niks klaar. De EU een verzameling van staten, nu 25 als ik me niet vergis, met evenzo vele meningen en opvattingen. De Euro tot
stand gekomen tijdens Lubbers periode. Nou, Maarten, ik kan de zegenigen niet tellen. De jongelui, die misprijzend naar de oudjes wijzen,
ze hebben geen verstand van computers, ze kunnen hun pincode niet
eens onthouden en nog een niet nader te noemen rot opmerkingen.
Ach, ik zeg maar, Zoals Christus aan het kruis zei. "Ze weten niet wat
ze doen. Denk nu niet dat ik zo Christelijk ben. 
Tegenspraak is altijd wel te geven, mits goed beargumenteerd.
Natuurlijk zal bij mij een unheimlich gevoel optreden, wanneer in de buurt waar je woont, zo"n aantal mensen van een duidelijk zichtbare andere
cultuur komen wonen. Ik zal mij dan beraden wanneer mijn leefomgeving wordt verpest naar een andere plaats te gaan.
Enfin dat geldt ook voor een niet nader te noemen groep Nederlanders,
Overigens vind ik Internet een functie hebben, die toch verborgen gevaren in houden. Je moet in feite een extra voelspriet hebben, die
een waarschuwingssignaal naar je brein stuurt.
De Egyptisch princessebonen zijn van goede kwaliteit. Aardbeien heb ik 
liever Spaanse. De Franse bloemkool is niet te vreten. De tomaten uit de oosterselanden zijn waterig. Dit zijn maar een paar voorbeelden,
die in me opkomen. Maar dit terzijde.
Voorlopig zie ik nog geen hof van Eden. Zelfs niet onder Jan Peter Balkenende.
Mijn beste groet

----------


## Fawziya

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> 
> Marokkaanse meiden komen met gemak in een discotheek. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat een marokkaanse vrouw geweigerd is bij een discotheek. [/B]


Misschien komt dat omdat ze zich niet misdragen in discotheken. Ik heb nog nooit van een Marokkaanse meisje gehoord dat ze mannen lastig viel en ruzie met andere bezoekers zocht, terwijl dit veel vaker het geval is bij Marokkaanse mannen. Ik heb dit vaak genoeg gezien en meegemaakt. Niet alle Marokkaanse mannen natuurlijk, maar toch meer dan goed is.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Fawziya_ 
> *Misschien komt dat omdat ze zich niet misdragen in discotheken. Ik heb nog nooit van een Marokkaanse meisje gehoord dat ze mannen lastig viel en ruzie met andere bezoekers zocht, terwijl dit veel vaker het geval is bij Marokkaanse mannen. Ik heb dit vaak genoeg gezien en meegemaakt. Niet alle Marokkaanse mannen natuurlijk, maar toch meer dan goed is.*


 Dat misdragen is een negatieve aspect van uitgaan maar wat bij Marokkanen steevast een eigen leven leidt. Dat is ook een beetje normaal als je dag in dag uit over Marokkanen slecht praat in de media en politiek dan ga je dat uiteindelijk geloven ook. Dat heet de selffulfilling prophecy..

Maar de echte reden dat Marokkaanse vrouwen welkom zijn in discotheken en de mannen minder is om het volgende:

Dat komt omdat Marokkaanse vrouwen een vagina en borsten hebben, vaginas worden door mannen nooit afgewezen. Aangezien de mannen de discos runnen zijn vaginas van andere soorten vrouwen meer dan welkom. Concurerende mannen minder. Zo gaat dat in de dierenwereld.

De disco is niets meer en niets minder dan een podium om je sexuele fitheid aan het andere geslacht te tonen en waar concurerende mannen vaak buiten gesloten worden.

----------


## Fawziya

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Dat misdragen is een negatieve aspect van uitgaan maar wat bij Marokkanen steevast een eigen leven leidt. Dat is ook een beetje normaal als je dag in dag uit over Marokkanen slecht praat in de media en politiek dan ga je dat uiteindelijk geloven ook. Dat heet de selffulfilling prophecy..
> 
> Maar de echte reden dat Marokkaanse vrouwen welkom zijn in discotheken en de mannen minder is om het volgende:
> 
> Dat komt omdat Marokkaanse vrouwen een vagina en borsten hebben, vaginas worden door mannen nooit afgewezen. Aangezien de mannen de discos runnen zijn vaginas van andere soorten vrouwen meer dan welkom. Concurerende mannen minder. Zo gaat dat in de dierenwereld.
> 
> De disco is niets meer en niets minder dan een podium om je sexuele fitheid aan het andere geslacht te tonen en waar concurerende mannen vaak buiten gesloten worden.*


Te banaal om er op in te gaan. Het zegt meer over de velevenswereld van jezelf en andere jongens die zo denken als jij, dan over de discotheken en hun bezoekers.

----------


## hafite

M. Berger

Identiteit is vereenzelviging; een speurtocht;je ouders zijn je direkte link naar het verleden. Wie we zijn is wat we betekenen voor anderen. Nieuwsgierigheid naar andere betekent filtering naar wat je wel of niet wil zijn. Gelijkgestemden, gelijkdenkenden is wat je kiest in je vriendschap. vriendschap is wat je bent en wat je kan betekenen voor anderen. Onderstreep overeenkomsten niet de verschillen! uiteidnelijkzijn we allemaal mensen die gelijktijdig op deze aardbol leven

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Fawziya_ 
> *Te banaal om er op in te gaan. Het zegt meer over de velevenswereld van jezelf en andere jongens die zo denken als jij, dan over de discotheken en hun bezoekers.*


Zo banaal is de werkelijkheid. Dat make up, zorgvuldig gekamde ingevette haar, speciaal geselecteerde parfum, subtiele bloot en heupwiegende beweginkjes dat doe je niets voor niets. Dat is je instinctieve dierlijke neiging om je lichaam te tonen aan het andere geslacht zodat je meer kans maakt op een zo fit mogelijke mannelijke tegenhanger, Je geeft zo aan dat je gereed bent voor het paren en dragen van een kind.

Dit is overigens niet door mij verzonnen maar door onze tv/huisbioloog Midas Dekkers.

----------


## hafite

niet midas dekker maar s.freud

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door hafite_ 
> *niet midas dekker maar s.freud*


Wellicht dat hij het van Freud heeft maar in de context van disco heb ik het van Midas Dekkers.

----------


## papol

Desmond Morris, De aangeklede aap.

Gr.P

----------


## Fawziya

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Zo banaal is de werkelijkheid. Dat make up, zorgvuldig gekamde ingevette haar, speciaal geselecteerde parfum, subtiele bloot en heupwiegende beweginkjes dat doe je niets voor niets. Dat is je instinctieve dierlijke neiging om je lichaam te tonen aan het andere geslacht zodat je meer kans maakt op een zo fit mogelijke mannelijke tegenhanger, Je geeft zo aan dat je gereed bent voor het paren en dragen van een kind.
> 
> Dit is overigens niet door mij verzonnen maar door onze tv/huisbioloog Midas Dekkers.*


Nee, dit doe je om te genieten van de dans, muziek, rithme, beweging, het gevoel van vrij zijn en eventueel, indien je iemand tegenkomt waarmee het klikt, verliefd te raken. Of loopt dit bij jou anders? Of misschien ben je nooit in een discotheek geweest.

----------


## mika

> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> *De stam der moslims  
> 
> Maar inmiddels is het een normale term geworden. Veel Hollanders vinden het ook wel goed: het is tijd dat er islamitische zuil komt, hoor je dan. Maar als ik mijn geschiedenis nalees zie ik dat de katholieke, socialistische, liberale en protestantse zuilen in Nederland door de mensen zlf waren opgericht. Daar heb ik bij de moslims in Nederland nog weinig van gemerkt.*


Op zich is er niets op tegen dat er een islamitische zuil bijkomt, alhoewel ik mijn bedenkingen heb of het wel verstandig is met het oog op elkaar leren kennen als bevolkingsgroep in de komende jaren.
Ik las een buitenlandse schrijver onlangs een treffende karakterisering geven van de verzuilde Nederlandse samenleving: "een politiek correcte apartheid" 
Het lijkt me verstandig dat we het aan de moslims zelf overlaten en volgens mij is Mohammed Jabri van Elqalem.nl n van de mensen die van plan zijn om iets in die richting te ondernemen.





> _Geplaatst door Maurits Berger_ 
> Nee, het zijn de Hollanders die hebben bedacht dat het handig is als de moslims zichzelf organiseren. En zo hebben wij de stam der moslims in het leven geroepen.
> Maar ook moslims zelf beginnen het moslim-zijn als identiteit te ervaren. Gedeeltelijk omdat ze dat label opgedrukt krijgen. Maar ook omdat ze dat zelf zo ervaren. Dat is hun goed recht, natuurlijk, en zo zou het ook moeten gaan: dat mensen zelf bepalen wat hun identiteit is.
> Maurits Berger 
> [/B]


Het klinkt nogal demagogisch/populistisch om het zo te stellen.
Volgens mij hebben mensen van Islamitische origine zichzelf eerder moslim genoemd dan dat het een uitvinding zou zijn van ons. Alsof ze nu pas hun eigen identiteit gaan ontdekken en pardoes zichzelf moslim gaan noemen omdat wij dat op een bepaald moment zijn gaan roepen.
En wie ontkent hun een eigen identiteit te hebben??
Was het niet juist zo dat ze hier 40 jaar geleden kwamen en uiteindelijk van links Nederland mochten wonen en werken met BEHOUD van eigen
cultuur en identiteit? De rest van het verhaal is bekend.
Wat er bij de jeugd is gebeurd is het herontdekken van hun culturele wortels (soms met de nodige fricties met het ouderlijk gezag) dat is heel iets anders dan wat u stelt.

Mika

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Fawziya_ 
> *Nee, dit doe je om te genieten van de dans, muziek, rithme, beweging, het gevoel van vrij zijn en eventueel, indien je iemand tegenkomt waarmee het klikt, verliefd te raken. Of loopt dit bij jou anders? Of misschien ben je nooit in een discotheek geweest.*


Genieten van dans, muziek, ritme beweging en gevoel kun je ook thuis doen. Dat je iemand tegenkomt en het mee gaat klikken is precies waarvoor de disco bestemd is.

Komen we terug naar mijn stelling dat mannen hun vrouwen-oogstplaatsen beschermen tegen vreemde mannen. 

Volgens Islamitische normen en waarden is de disco de verkeerde plaats om een sexuele partner te vinden.

----------


## Falankinsi

Falankinsi: Ik las in de Haagsche Courant van 11 jan.2005 het volgende:
(Vooral de laatste zinsnede daar heb ik meerdere malen mijn mening 
geventileerd na constatering.


> KRITIEK KERKLEIDER PKN OP MOSLIMS


Amsterdam: De Islamitische gemeenschap is te veel op zich zelf betrokken, kampt met gebrek aan leiderschap en richt zich te weinig op de Nederlandse samenleving. Dat zei algemeen secretaris Dr.B.Plaisier van de Protestantse Kerk in Nederland bij monde van zijn beleidssecretaris tijdens een dialoogbijeenkomst van joden, christenen en moslims in Amsterdam. Plaisier pleitte voor * een cultuur van gepassioneerd en betrokken gesprek met mensen van andere levensovertuigingen*. Moslims moeten volgens hem veel meer mengen in het debat over de vormgeving van de Nederlandse samenleving.
Imam Ousalah uit Deventer erkende dat veel Moslims in Nederland te weinig weten van de Islam. Moslimjongeren moeten ophouden DE ROL VAN SLACHTOFFER TE SPELEN EN LEREN KRITIEK TE INCASSEREN,
maande hij.

*Ik kan mij daar wel bij aansluiten*

Falankinsi

----------


## taouanza

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> *Falankinsi: Ik las in de Haagsche Courant van 11 jan.2005 het volgende:
> (Vooral de laatste zinsnede daar heb ik meerdere malen mijn mening 
> geventileerd na constatering. 
> . Moslimjongeren moeten ophouden DE ROL VAN SLACHTOFFER TE SPELEN EN LEREN KRITIEK TE INCASSEREN,
> maande hij.
> 
> Ik kan mij daar wel bij aansluiten
> 
> Falankinsi*


Moet je wel erg steken moslims die denken dat ze kritiek mogen hebben.
Kritiek hebben is bij moslims slachtofferrol maar aan de andere kant moeten ze wel incasseren.
Wat denk je dat moslims zijn je sexslaaf in een smkelder????
Dont dish it if you cant take it loser!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Moet je wel erg steken moslims die denken dat ze kritiek mogen hebben.
> Kritiek hebben is bij moslims slachtofferrol maar aan de andere kant moeten ze wel incasseren.
> Wat denk je dat moslims zijn je sexslaaf in een smkelder????
> Dont dish it if you cant take it loser!*


[QUOTE]Falankinsi.
Dit is een constatering, man. Je voelt je alweer in je kruis getast.
Het schijnt nu eenmaal zo dat jullie bij enig kritiek (gelukkig niet allen
want met enige intelligentie maken zij niet zulke opmerkingen)
Wij want jullie zijn toch immers zij, willen nu eenmaal die rol spelen.
Het is gewoon niet waar wat je oppert. In een samenleving zijn vele meningen. Maar probeer liever de positieve er uit te pikken dan gaan we elkaar beter begrijpen tot een betere samenleving want daar ben ik
so wie so voor. Zoals je zelf behandelt wilt worden doe je dat ook een ander.
Iemand, die mijn feilen toont,
Gestreng bestraft en nooit verschoont,
heeft op mijn hart een groot vermogen.
Ik hoop dat je mij hierbij begrijpt en dat ik mij er ten volle van bewust ben, dat ik ieder mens, van welk geloof of welke kleur en welke nationaliteit dan ook als mens moet benaderen met respect en eer.

----------


## taouanza

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



Falankinsi.
. Zoals je zelf behandelt wilt worden doe je dat ook een ander.

Ik hoop dat je mij hierbij begrijpt en dat ik mij er ten volle van bewust ben, dat ik ieder mens, van welk geloof of welke kleur en welke nationaliteit dan ook als mens moet benaderen met respect en eer.


*Nou meneer de dichtert.
roepen dat mensen moeten incasseren getuigt van weinig respect en eer.
Zo van ik kan je uitschelden en jij moet je bek dichthouden.

----------


## leerling

hallo allemaal,

we praten over de tweede wereld oorlog etc maar we leven nu in anno 2005. het wordt tijd dat we niet meer over de tweede wereld oorlog praten want als het wel zo is dan moeten we ook praten over de amerikaanse atoomaanval op hiroshyma en naghasaki.en over de kruisvaarders, maar nee dat willen we het liefst vergeten. 

Want wie heeft het meeste baat bij de herrinering van de 2e werled oorlog dat zijn de joden. Die doen alsof ze onschuldig zijn maar integendeel ze vormen het "as van het kwaad".

Overal zitten ze op hoge posten.

wist je zelfs dat de joodse meisjes wier ouders echt joods zijn twee namen hebben. een europees en de ander een hebreeuwse naam.AParte scholen gesubsideerd door de staat. En wij hebben het over het afschaffen van islamitische scholen die zich staande moeten houden zonder subsidie van de overheid 

heel jammer vindt ik dit

ik wilde het even kwijt

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door leerling_ 
> *hallo allemaal,
> 
> we praten over de tweede wereld oorlog etc maar we leven nu in anno 2005. het wordt tijd dat we niet meer over de tweede wereld oorlog praten want als het wel zo is dan moeten we ook praten over de amerikaanse atoomaanval op hiroshyma en naghasaki.en over de kruisvaarders, maar nee dat willen we het liefst vergeten. 
> 
> Want wie heeft het meeste baat bij de herrinering van de 2e werled oorlog dat zijn de joden. Die doen alsof ze onschuldig zijn maar integendeel ze vormen het "as van het kwaad".
> 
> Overal zitten ze op hoge posten.
> 
> ...


[QUOTE]Falankinsi; Heb je daar bewijzen van Mr. Leerling, dat de Islamitische scholen geen subsidie ontvangen??
Wat de tweede Wereldoorlog betreft, daar hadden niet alleen joden mee te maken, maar geheel Europa, inclusief Rusland en wat dacht je
van Noord Afrika, waar generaal Rommel strijd heeft geleverd met
honderden tanks tegen de Engelsen, de slag bij El Alamein onder generaal
Montgomery. De overwinning op Nazi Duitsland daar hebben millioenen
hun leven gegeven voor de vrijheid die we nu bezitten.
Dus doe wat verstandiger man anders leefde jij hier niet in vrijheid.
Dat is nu de kortzichtigheid van een bepaalde groep.

----------


## MaRjO

> _Geplaatst door leerling_ 
> *hallo allemaal,
> 
> we praten over de tweede wereld oorlog etc maar we leven nu in anno 2005. het wordt tijd dat we niet meer over de tweede wereld oorlog praten want als het wel zo is dan moeten we ook praten over de amerikaanse atoomaanval op hiroshyma en naghasaki.en over de kruisvaarders, maar nee dat willen we het liefst vergeten. 
> 
> Want wie heeft het meeste baat bij de herrinering van de 2e werled oorlog dat zijn de joden. Die doen alsof ze onschuldig zijn maar integendeel ze vormen het "as van het kwaad".
> 
> Overal zitten ze op hoge posten.
> 
> ...



Nee hoor dat we het nog steeds over WOII hebben komt omdat er in Nederland nog veel mensen leven die die tijd echt meegemaakt hebben. Zoals mijn opa's en oma's bijvoorbeeld. Die zelf nog kunnen vertellen hoe het in die tijd ging. Hoe beestachtig de duitsers tekeer konden gaan. Hoe het was om de Duitsers te saboteren en te bedriegen om zo de onderduikers te helpen. Hoe het verzet overal was. Hoe het was toen de bevrijders kwamen en er vreselijk gevochten werd om de nabijgelegen brug en de kogels hen om de oren vlogen. En nog steeds de gedachte aan die tijd, ook nu nog altijd bergen eten op voorraad want ze weten wat het is om honger te hebben en dat willen ze nooit meer. Nog steeds de gedachten aan tewerkgestelden familieleden die dood zijn gegaan in die tijd. Ik regel graag een gesprekje voor je hoor met mensen die die tijd meegemaakt hebben. Ik weet niet waar je voorouders vandaan kwamen maar aan je toon te horen hebben zij de oorlog niet meegemaakt. Het is jammer voor je dat je zulke gedachten hebt. Ik hoop dat het nog goed met je komt.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door taouanza_ 
> *Nou meneer de dichtert.
> roepen dat mensen moeten incasseren getuigt van weinig respect en eer.
> Zo van ik kan je uitschelden en jij moet je bek dichthouden.*


[QUOTE] Falankinsi. Je begrijpt er geen snars van.
Je roept maar wat. Een discussie met jou loopt bij voorbaat al op niks uit.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Yosra_ 
> *Hallo Allemaal!!
> 
> Beste schaapie, ik wil even op jou uitspraak reageren en dat is ook de enige reden dat ik wil reageren. Voor de rest lees ik gewoon mee!
> 
>  
> 
> Dus schaapie vindt dat dansen alleen (met andere woorden) lust betekent?
> Nou, sorry hoor, maar als ik dans, dan vergeet ik iedereen om me heen en beleef ik de grootste lol van me leven!!!!!  
> ...


[QUOTE]Geplaatst Falankinsi:
Je hebt groot gelijk. Je jeugd is snel voorbij. Houd vooral je ogen goed open en dans alle dansen die te dansen zijn.

----------


## menke

prachtige commentaren om de WO2 er weer bij te halen als ik me niet vergis vocht marokko ook mee aan europese zijde en hebben er meerderen hun leven gelaten op europese slagvelden. ik zie dat er iemand hier volop verkondigt, of pretendeert, gespecialiseerd te zijn in geschiedvervalsing, en het lukt hem aardig. Er wordt gesproken over de moslimwereld versus het westen, met verkeerde verwijzingen ofwel vervalsingen. neem het koerdische probleem wat al meer dan een eeuw speelt met duizenden slachtoffers, neem de massagraven in irak onder hussain gedolven. waar was de steun uit de moslimwereld bij de moslimvervolging in joegoslavie. Broederschap staat voortdurend zo hoog in het vaandel maar ik zie hier zo verdomd weinig van terug, hoe komt dat toch, zelfs ali B's maatje vergeet 1 van de hogere waarden uit ieder geloof, het bijstaan van iemand in nood, nee beter maken dat je wegkomt terwijl je "broeder" sterft. ik vind het overigens geen verlies voor onze maatschappij hoe eenieder hier ook over denkt, een variant op het commentaar van verdonk is, "had ali's broer hem geen vals alibi verstrekt had ali nog geleeft, zijn broer is dus verantwoordlijk".

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door menke_ 
> *prachtige commentaren om de WO2 er weer bij te halen als ik me niet vergis vocht marokko ook mee aan europese zijde en hebben er meerderen hun leven gelaten op europese slagvelden. ik zie dat er iemand hier volop verkondigt, of pretendeert, gespecialiseerd te zijn in geschiedvervalsing, en het lukt hem aardig. Er wordt gesproken over de moslimwereld versus het westen, met verkeerde verwijzingen ofwel vervalsingen. neem het koerdische probleem wat al meer dan een eeuw speelt met duizenden slachtoffers, neem de massagraven in irak onder hussain gedolven. waar was de steun uit de moslimwereld bij de moslimvervolging in joegoslavie. Broederschap staat voortdurend zo hoog in het vaandel maar ik zie hier zo verdomd weinig van terug, hoe komt dat toch, zelfs ali B's maatje vergeet 1 van de hogere waarden uit ieder geloof, het bijstaan van iemand in nood, nee beter maken dat je wegkomt terwijl je "broeder" sterft. ik vind het overigens geen verlies voor onze maatschappij hoe eenieder hier ook over denkt, een variant op het commentaar van verdonk is, "had ali's broer hem geen vals alibi verstrekt had ali nog geleeft, zijn broer is dus verantwoordlijk".*


[QUOTE]Falankinsi.
De aantallen Marokkanen waren op een hand te tellen waarbij ik wil aantekenen dat zij eveneens een bijdrage hebben geleverd.
Geachte heer Menke, in uw toontje over WO II is wat laatdunkendheid te bespeuren. U heeft er geen notie van wat de landing op Normandie heeft gekost. Lees de boeken is van Lou de Jong. Dan kom je wat bij.
Zeer zeker heb ik de WO II meegemaakt en ik neem de vrijheid daar
iets over te zeggen. In onze familie zijn enkele ooms omgekomen.
Aan het front als ook op zee. Wanneer de voorraden per schip uit de States naar Engeland werden vervoerd lagen de Duitse onderzeers op de loer om hun torpedo" af te vuren. Slechts 40 % kwam aan.
Dus als je ergens een mening over pretendeert en er over wilt lullen
moet je maar eerst eens wat dieper nadenken.
Op deze site zitten een stelletje eenzijdige klungels.
Zij, die de rotzooi moeten opknappen, krijgen achteraf nog een trap na.
De kots krijg je ervan.

----------


## menke

beste falanski, lezen is duidelijk niet het sterkste punt, ik haal aan dat wo2 totaal niets van doen heeft in de discussie die hier gevoerd wordt evenals de moslim strijden onderling. kortzichtigheid lijkt me bij U op het lijf geschreven, ik zie enkel 1 antwoord en een pak kritiek, dus als U klaar bent met kotsen neem dan even de moeite om een discussie te voeren met alle plussen en minnen die erbij horen. voor een oorlogsveteraan met zoveel jaren levenservaring is uw antwoord behoorlijk bekrompen.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door menke_ 
> *beste falanski, lezen is duidelijk niet het sterkste punt, ik haal aan dat wo2 totaal niets van doen heeft in de discussie die hier gevoerd wordt evenals de moslim strijden onderling. kortzichtigheid lijkt me bij U op het lijf geschreven, ik zie enkel 1 antwoord en een pak kritiek, dus als U klaar bent met kotsen neem dan even de moeite om een discussie te voeren met alle plussen en minnen die erbij horen. voor een oorlogsveteraan met zoveel jaren levenservaring is uw antwoord behoorlijk bekrompen.*


[Quote]=Falank. Als laatste met dit gezeik.
Vanaf 1945 is er geen vijand meer in Nederland geweest. Jullie leven
allen in vrijheid, waarvoor deze vrijheid jullie ten deel valt.
Omdat ettelijke millioenen, Canadeze, Amerikanen, Engelsen
Russen enfin de halve wereld hebben deze vrijheid gebracht.
Jullie leven in een wereld waar alles te krijgen is geen honger,
allemaal autootje rijden huisje tuintje boompje beestje.
Man waar lul je eigenlijk over. Je komt aanzettten met bekrompenheid van mij. Jullie standpunten blijken alleen maar uit woorden te bestaan.
Wanneer er daden moet worden geleverd, doen jullie het in de broek
Rot toch op man. Jullie met je theoretisch geauwehoer. Oorlog en ellende is altijd geweest. Dat schijnt zo in de mens te zitten.
FDoe het er maar mee. Ga eens een tijdje naar het front, waar de mitrailleur kogels je om de oren fluiten. Bah Bah Bah.

----------


## Hawa

Het is echt vreselijk! Het was al vreselijk.Het blijft zo vreselijk. Ik lees net in NRc-emailje..index...
Sharon: wereld deed niks voor Joden.
Tijdens een speciale zitting van de Knesset heeft de Israelische premier Sharon de VS(verenigde Staten-amerika)..en GB...Groot Brittanie..Engeland....verweten 63 jaar geleden niets te hebben gedaan om de vernietiging van joden in de Tweede Wereld Oorlog te stoppen!!
Wie wil op reageren....Het is nu donderdag 18.30 precies te zijn....de 27ste januari...De spaghetti pruttelt in dde pan..de muziek fluistert mij in...you are my dreams.....Maar ik voel mij machteloos en hopeloos..Is Sharon dement aan het worden....Natuurlijk hebben we de joden in de steek gelaten,we hebben ze laten lopen door de straten met een ster.Achter de ramen keek men toe,geschokt,verbijsterend.Je kon niks doen,je werd gelijk afgeknald...Het verzet. Er was verzet..ondergrondse,anonieme codes, radioos verstopt in dikke boeken..of morse codes..Als je gepakt werd,niet best..Je werd ook gemarteld,net zolang als je de waarheid spreekt.
Of je was zo moeidig nooit te spreken..Never nooit Never!!! Ja Sharon.Je hart is steen!
Zie dan toch! Kijk naar Choah..kijk nar je eigen mensen.verraad..Jodendom is niet solidair!!! Ik denk ik spreek,niet namens mijzelf,aanwijzingen,mensen die ik ken,heb gesproken,en de boeken,en documantaires..Lieve mensen..ik maak mij bezorgt,waarom die haaat, telkens weer.....ik luister naar Kazim Al Saher....Kul Ma Takbar Tahia...ik ga dansen en bidden dat vrede en liefde mogelijk is..Geld is rotzooi! Natuur en cultuur het machtigste wapen der geest....Wie verwelkomt mij in discussie....poetische zin...alles mag...wees je zelf...Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Hawa

laten we over mmoorden hebben in algemeen...En was a
echt niet mis.. Live te volgen op internet...Als je wilde..En ach ja. Ik zit gezellig smorgens vroeg op internet. Tot dat mijn zoon lijkbleek naaar mij toe kwam lopen...Wat is er! vroeg ik..Je ziet zo bleek!! ""Ja mam, ik heb die onthoofding gezien op internet."" En gelijk...ik werd zo boos..niet echt....maar die gevoel....ik ken dat.....""Mijn God waarom heb je dat gedaan? Waarom wilde je gaan ziien? Oh.... wat vreselijk..Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet zeggen..maar zeg nog wel tegen hem""Mijn zoon,je moeder heeft veel meegemaakt,ik hoorde ook hoe een varken afgeslacht werd,als kind. Je wilt niet weten! En kinderen zijn nieuwsgierig.Ik zag, nee ik zag, die mannen die vreselijke mannen slachten een varken af.Je wilt niet weten hoe.OHHHHHHH Allah Uw naam is zo groot...Ik heb gezien de wreedheid...Ik ben gemaakt en gevormd Allah....Maar die wreedheid....is zo godsgruwelijk..zo barbaars...Ben je nu gevormd mijn zoon...""Nee"",zegt mijn zoon,had ik maar nooit gezien..En zo is dat...Maar zo is het ook hier...Mohammed B..Als hij niet naar Pieter Baan wil. Waarom mag hij niet voorzichzelf spreken..Het is hier geen Rusland.Laat hem! In vrede! Hij weet wel waarom...Hij zegt het weleens denk ik,.,En Theo van Gogh ik mis je echt zo erg.....Maar waarom hield je je bek nieteens...Je zou toch moeten weten...Allah is met jou...iedereen die van je hield is bij jou....Je maakte mooie films..Maar je was echt...Net zoals wij...Alleen je hebt die moordpartij,

----------


## Hawa

echt erg Theo. Iemand die te pletter word gereden tegen een boom. Hij had een tasje gestolen uit haar auto,Voorbank geloof ik...Portier open en,,weggrissen...daar is toch niks mis mee! Maar je wet ==Theo..vrouwen.....Het is schering en inslag met die vrouwen,terwijl ikzelf vrouw ben....Die vrouw heeft hem te pletter gereden...Het is te erg voor woorden...Zoals ook jij afgeslacht bent,te erg voor woorden..Nooit je rookwolk meer in beeld.Je vrijheid,je zijn,je blijft en bent uniek...Zoals iedereen met grote bek,en kleine hart......Een mens het leven ontnemen kan gewoon weg niet.....hoe boos je ook bent...En het is Hirchi Ali Ali ook niet....ik haatte haar echt! Waarom! Zo haat ook! Je had kunnen stoppen.Je wist.Je moet hebben geweten hoe zwaar dit tilt...hoeveel pijn dit doet..Niethet slaan opzich! Maar die pijn die je als mens hebt verworven en teniet wordt gedaan door dit vreselijke filmpje..Stof tot nadenken..Mar ik weet of ik denk..zij is ook dwalende in een woestijn,als een klein meisje....Aischa misschien...Heeft niks geholpen Ayaan..Verdeel en hers en jaloezie...

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Het is echt vreselijk! Het was al vreselijk.Het blijft zo vreselijk. Ik lees net in NRc-emailje..index...
> Sharon: wereld deed niks voor Joden.
> Tijdens een speciale zitting van de Knesset heeft de Israelische premier Sharon de VS(verenigde Staten-amerika)..en GB...Groot Brittanie..Engeland....verweten 63 jaar geleden niets te hebben gedaan om de vernietiging van joden in de Tweede Wereld Oorlog te stoppen!!
> Wie wil op reageren....Het is nu donderdag 18.30 precies te zijn....de 27ste januari...De spaghetti pruttelt in dde pan..de muziek fluistert mij in...you are my dreams.....Maar ik voel mij machteloos en hopeloos..Is Sharon dement aan het worden....Natuurlijk hebben we de joden in de steek gelaten,we hebben ze laten lopen door de straten met een ster.Achter de ramen keek men toe,geschokt,verbijsterend.Je kon niks doen,je werd gelijk afgeknald...Het verzet. Er was verzet..ondergrondse,anonieme codes, radioos verstopt in dikke boeken..of morse codes..Als je gepakt werd,niet best..Je werd ook gemarteld,net zolang als je de waarheid spreekt.
> Of je was zo moeidig nooit te spreken..Never nooit Never!!! Ja Sharon.Je hart is steen!
> Zie dan toch! Kijk naar Choah..kijk nar je eigen mensen.verraad..Jodendom is niet solidair!!! Ik denk ik spreek,niet namens mijzelf,aanwijzingen,mensen die ik ken,heb gesproken,en de boeken,en documantaires..Lieve mensen..ik maak mij bezorgt,waarom die haaat, telkens weer.....ik luister naar Kazim Al Saher....Kul Ma Takbar Tahia...ik ga dansen en bidden dat vrede en liefde mogelijk is..Geld is rotzooi! Natuur en cultuur het machtigste wapen der geest....Wie verwelkomt mij in discussie....poetische zin...alles mag...wees je zelf...Inscha Allah!!*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi

De geallieerden konden destijds tegen Nazi-Duitsland geen vuist maken.
De verenigde Staten hielden zich voorlopig afzijdig.
Geheel West-Europa werd onder de voet gelopen. Engeland was aan de beurt. We zongen: De sleutel is gebroken en er is geen timmerman die
die sleutel maken kan. Zij waren woedend.
Japan viel Amerika aan met de laffe aanval op Pearl Harbour.
Toen verklaarde Amerika de oorlog aan Nazi-Duitsland.
De Duitsers waren inmiddels Rusland binnen getrokken maar achteraf
had Hitler zich danig verkekem op de barre winters van Rusland.
De uitkomst is bekend.
Sharon heeft makkelijk praten, achteraf. Het is bekend dat de Engelsen
niet zo"n fraaie rol hebben gespeeld ten aanzien vanPalestina/Israel.
Toen de oorlogsmachine van de geallieerden ging draaien gaven de Duitsers toch flink tegenstand.
Uiteindelijk hebben ze moeten buigen voor de geallieerden met verlies
van tientallen millioenen mensen (rusland alleen al 27 millioen)
aan beide zijden.
De kampen zoals Auswitsch, waar bijna twee miliioen mensen werden omgebracht en andere kampen in totaal 6 millioen.
De herdenking van het verlies aan mensen (joden, zigeuners e.a.}
60 jaar geleden is vanmiddag herdacht.
Oorlog is de vloek der mensheid en zal niet uitgebannen worden zolang mensen elkaar wantrouwen, elkaar haten en nog veel meer.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *echt erg Theo. Iemand die te pletter word gereden tegen een boom. Hij had een tasje gestolen uit haar auto,Voorbank geloof ik...Portier open en,,weggrissen...daar is toch niks mis mee! Maar je wet ==Theo..vrouwen.....Het is schering en inslag met die vrouwen,terwijl ikzelf vrouw ben....Die vrouw heeft hem te pletter gereden...Het is te erg voor woorden...Zoals ook jij afgeslacht bent,te erg voor woorden..Nooit je rookwolk meer in beeld.Je vrijheid,je zijn,je blijft en bent uniek...Zoals iedereen met grote bek,en kleine hart......Een mens het leven ontnemen kan gewoon weg niet.....hoe boos je ook bent...En het is Hirchi Ali Ali ook niet....ik haatte haar echt! Waarom! Zo haat ook! Je had kunnen stoppen.Je wist.Je moet hebben geweten hoe zwaar dit tilt...hoeveel pijn dit doet..Niethet slaan opzich! Maar die pijn die je als mens hebt verworven en teniet wordt gedaan door dit vreselijke filmpje..Stof tot nadenken..Mar ik weet of ik denk..zij is ook dwalende in een woestijn,als een klein meisje....Aischa misschien...Heeft niks geholpen Ayaan..Verdeel en hers en jaloezie...*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.
Ik kan hier niet met mijn verstand bij "de brutaliteit het portier te openen (dit is prive he) en het tasje jatten" <Daar is niks mis mee>
beweer jij. 
Wij leven hier in een rechtstaat en het is niet toegestaan c.q. verboden
om met je poten aan andermans spullen te komen en je dat wederrechtelijk toe te eigenen. Dat wil Allah toch ook niet.
Dat mag in geen enkele staat.
Dat moet je toch duidelijk zijn.
Verder vind ik onnodig met jou hier een discussie op touw te zetten.
Het is te gek voor woorden.

----------


## Hawa

Natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Ik heb vergissing begaan om te zeggen dat als je tasje steelt...niks mis mee is...Helemaal met je eens stelen doe je niet.. Maar ik bedoel gewoon weg te zeggen dat het doodrijden daarom te grof is voor woorden. In discussie hierover heeft ook geen zin. Eigenrechter spelen ook niet!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Ik heb vergissing begaan om te zeggen dat als je tasje steelt...niks mis mee is...Helemaal met je eens stelen doe je niet.. Maar ik bedoel gewoon weg te zeggen dat het doodrijden daarom te grof is voor woorden. In discussie hierover heeft ook geen zin. Eigenrechter spelen ook niet!*


Hallo Hawa,
Excuses geaccepteerd. Ik dacht al eigenlijk zal je dat niet bedoelen
maar het staat op schrift.
Mijn mening is dat niemand met opzet de dood injaagt. Ik bedoel
ieder beschaafd mens zal dat niet in zijn hoofd halen.
Ieder mag denken en zeggen wat hij wil mits het binnen de perken
van het moraal is.
Cheerio.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Gerrit Jan_ 
> *Kleine correctie: Toen verklaarde Nazi-Duitsland de oorlog aan Amerika.*


[QUOTE]Falankinsi
Je hebt gelijk. Ik haalde dit uit mijn geheugen en dat is zestig jaar geleden. Niettemin bedankt voor de correctie.

----------


## Shemharosh

Ik heb een tijdje geleden "Big fish" gezien,een hele leuke film over een vader die altijd ongeloofwaardige fantastische avonturen vertelt aan zijn zoon...anyway...een van de verhalen die hij vertelde was over het bestaan van een land,waar mensen de mooiste taal spreken.In die taal praten zo over alles en nog wat,over liefde,over politiek,over wetenschap,landbouw,voetbal...etc.Een ding hadden ze het nooit over:dat was religie,en dat was om een reden:

Wanneer men over religie praat beseft hij nooit wie hij ermee kwetst.

Een leuke land

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Natuurlijk heb je gelijk. Ik heb vergissing begaan om te zeggen dat als je tasje steelt...niks mis mee is...Helemaal met je eens stelen doe je niet.. Maar ik bedoel gewoon weg te zeggen dat het doodrijden daarom te grof is voor woorden. In discussie hierover heeft ook geen zin. Eigenrechter spelen ook niet!*


Discussie heeft juist wel zin.

Wanneer je op grove wijze iemand met misdaad confronteert (en het is behoorlijk grof om van iemand een tasje naast hem/haar uit de auto te pikken) loop je het risico op een impulsieve reactie.

Die reactie was hier het achteruit (!) rijdend inzetten van de achtervolging. Daaruit ontstond een voor de dader noodlottig ongeval. In mijn beleving is dit wat anders dan 'het doodrijden wat te grof voor woorden is'.

Een noodlottig ongeval met alleen maar slachtoffers, zowel de dief als de automobiliste als hun families, veroorzaakt door een man die niet met zijn handen van andermans spullen kon afblijven.

Het gaat niet aan om de verantwoordelijkheid voor deze affaire anders te leggen dan bij de dief.

----------


## olie

ik ben laatst naar een toespraak gegaan naar Maurits Berger, hij is twee jaar geleden teruggekomen uit Syrie, waar hij gestudeerd heeft (weet even niet meer wat), hij heeft jaren in Syrie gewoond en ook in andere plaatsen in het Midden Oosten. Ik denk dat hij iets op het spoor is en dat hij een goeie boodschap heeft. Ik vind dat de moslimgemeenschap (daar ga ik al weer) de laatste tijd zich heel netjes gedraagt en dat vinden wij hollanders natuurlijk heel prettig. Ook al vragen we op langere termijn redelijk veel, dus de hollanders moeten ook water bij de wijn doen, en een beetje opschuiven richting de Islamitische cultuur. Wat uiteindelijk zie ik toch het liefst een eenheid, ik bedoel dat je nooit meer iemand hoort klagen over een bevolkingsgroep, zoals nu over en weer gebeurt.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *ik ben laatst naar een toespraak gegaan naar Maurits Berger, hij is twee jaar geleden teruggekomen uit Syrie, waar hij gestudeerd heeft (weet even niet meer wat), hij heeft jaren in Syrie gewoond en ook in andere plaatsen in het Midden Oosten. Ik denk dat hij iets op het spoor is en dat hij een goeie boodschap heeft. Ik vind dat de moslimgemeenschap (daar ga ik al weer) de laatste tijd zich heel netjes gedraagt en dat vinden wij hollanders natuurlijk heel prettig. Ook al vragen we op langere termijn redelijk veel, dus de hollanders moeten ook water bij de wijn doen, en een beetje opschuiven richting de Islamitische cultuur. Wat uiteindelijk zie ik toch het liefst een eenheid, ik bedoel dat je nooit meer iemand hoort klagen over een bevolkingsgroep, zoals nu over en weer gebeurt.*


Het lijkt me nogal ver gezocht om voor een groep van ca. 300 duizend beleidende islamieten in Nederland, cultureel in hun richting op te schuiven.
Faciliteren als nederlands burger met alle daarbij horende rechten en plichten is vanzelfsprekend, onze gewoonten aanpassen voor een minderheid van 2% is mijnsinziens niet aan de orde.

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Het lijkt me nogal ver gezocht om voor een groep van ca. 300 duizend beleidende islamieten in Nederland, cultureel in hun richting op te schuiven.
> Faciliteren als nederlands burger met alle daarbij horende rechten en plichten is vanzelfsprekend, onze gewoonten aanpassen voor een minderheid van 2% is mijnsinziens niet aan de orde.*


nou ja in mijn buurt is het 30%, in NL is het 6% en groeiende, in Europa is het nu wat is het 3%? en straks met Turkije erbij 11% ofzo. En het is natuurlijk niet onbelangrijk dat veel van onze buurlanden Islamitische landen zijn, wat dat betreft zou het ook niet verkeerd zijn beter overweg te kunnen met die cultuur.
Ik heb het niet zozeer over de grondwet aanpassen, ook al zouden de straffen zwaarder moeten, ik vind dat de Europese wetten best goed zijn. Maar als wij hollanders in de praktijk concurrerend willen zijn zullen we ons moeten aanpassen, ik denk dat de circumcisie een rol speelt, dat is een fysiek verschil, en ik vind dat de joden en moslims hierin superieur zijn. Als dat verschil weg zou zijn zou de integratie al makkelijker gaan. En die geloofskloof moet natuurlik worden gedicht.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Het lijkt me nogal ver gezocht om voor een groep van ca. 300 duizend beleidende islamieten in Nederland, cultureel in hun richting op te schuiven.
> Faciliteren als nederlands burger met alle daarbij horende rechten en plichten is vanzelfsprekend, onze gewoonten aanpassen voor een minderheid van 2% is mijnsinziens niet aan de orde.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi*Heeft Olie dan boter (of olie) op zijn hoofd? Ongelukkiger kan niet meer.Maurits Berger is mesjokke.*

----------


## olie

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=FalankinsiHeeft Olie dan boter (of olie) op zijn hoofd? Ongelukkiger kan niet meer.Maurits Berger is mesjokke.


*Hoe kun je dat nou weer beweren als hij de fukin expert is met 8 jaar ervaring in het midden oosten en een Nederlandse opvoeding. Als je het beter schijnt te weten, zeg het maar dan.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *nou ja in mijn buurt is het 30%, in NL is het 6% en groeiende, in Europa is het nu wat is het 3%? en straks met Turkije erbij 11% ofzo. En het is natuurlijk niet onbelangrijk dat veel van onze buurlanden Islamitische landen zijn, wat dat betreft zou het ook niet verkeerd zijn beter overweg te kunnen met die cultuur.
> Ik heb het niet zozeer over de grondwet aanpassen, ook al zouden de straffen zwaarder moeten, ik vind dat de Europese wetten best goed zijn. Maar als wij hollanders in de praktijk concurrerend willen zijn zullen we ons moeten aanpassen, ik denk dat de circumcisie een rol speelt, dat is een fysiek verschil, en ik vind dat de joden en moslims hierin superieur zijn. Als dat verschil weg zou zijn zou de integratie al makkelijker gaan. En die geloofskloof moet natuurlik worden gedicht.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.

*Olie, wat gezaaid is komt er uit. Nederland is geen Moslim land. Wij zijn Calvinisten en dat blijft zo.* *Ook wij zullen onze roots niet verloochenen. We laten de kerk er even buiten. Enfin, jij neemt het voortouw want je gaat een romance aan met een Marokkaanse. Mijn zegen heb je*

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *nou ja in mijn buurt is het 30%, in NL is het 6% en groeiende, in Europa is het nu wat is het 3%? en straks met Turkije erbij 11% ofzo. En het is natuurlijk niet onbelangrijk dat veel van onze buurlanden Islamitische landen zijn, wat dat betreft zou het ook niet verkeerd zijn beter overweg te kunnen met die cultuur.
> Ik heb het niet zozeer over de grondwet aanpassen, ook al zouden de straffen zwaarder moeten, ik vind dat de Europese wetten best goed zijn. Maar als wij hollanders in de praktijk concurrerend willen zijn zullen we ons moeten aanpassen, ik denk dat de circumcisie een rol speelt, dat is een fysiek verschil, en ik vind dat de joden en moslims hierin superieur zijn. Als dat verschil weg zou zijn zou de integratie al makkelijker gaan. En die geloofskloof moet natuurlik worden gedicht.*


De veronderstelde aanpassingen betreffen beleidende moslims. Nu wil het geval dat in Nederland niet wordt geregistreerd op godsdienst, maar op land van herkomst. De cijfers waarover jij spreekt betreffen niet westerse allochtonen, mannen, vrouwen en kinderen. De groep beleidende moslims in Nederland is naar schattingen ca. 250 - 300 duizend mensen groot. Locaal (west nederland / de grote steden) is dit natuurlijk anders verdeeld, dit doet echter geen afbreuk aan het totaal.

De rest van je betoog begrijp ik niet.

Concurrerend met wie ?
Circumsisie is geen fysiek verschil, slechts een handeling die mensen om hen moverende redenen (laten) uitvoeren, waarin geen enkele superioriteit of inferioriteit te vinden is, net zo iets als gaatjes in je oren, een tatoo of een piercing.

Er moet geen enkele geloofskloof worden gedicht, iedereen moet vooral geloven wat hij/zij wil, allen zijn we echter onderworpen aan de rechtsstaat en dat heeft weining met religie van doen.

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> [B]De veronderstelde aanpassingen betreffen beleidende moslims. Nu wil het geval dat in Nederland niet wordt geregistreerd op godsdienst, maar op land van herkomst. De cijfers waarover jij spreekt betreffen niet westerse allochtonen, mannen, vrouwen en kinderen. De groep beleidende moslims in Nederland is naar schattingen ca. 250 - 300 duizend mensen groot. Locaal (west nederland / de grote steden) is dit natuurlijk anders verdeeld, dit doet echter geen afbreuk aan het totaal.


de cijfers die ik heb gezien zijn 1 miljoen moslims in NL.




> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> De rest van je betoog begrijp ik niet.
> 
> Concurrerend met wie ?
> Circumsisie is geen fysiek verschil, slechts een handeling die mensen om hen moverende redenen (laten) uitvoeren, waarin geen enkele superioriteit of inferioriteit te vinden is, net zo iets als gaatjes in je oren, een tatoo of een piercing.


70% van de dames, zeker jongere meiden, hebben een duidelijke voorkeur voor de besneden man. Ook kwa volwassenheid en mentaliteit maakt dit een verschil uit, kan ik zeggen aangezien ik beide heb ervaren. In Kenya bijvoorbeeld is een jongen een man na zijn besnijdenis, en dit is niet zomaar zo, er steekt ook iets van waarheid achter. In Kenya is een onbesneden man gewoon nog een jongetje. 




> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> Er moet geen enkele geloofskloof worden gedicht, iedereen moet vooral geloven wat hij/zij wil, allen zijn we echter onderworpen aan de rechtsstaat en dat heeft weining met religie van doen.


In de praktijk kiest niet iedereen louter voor de wet ipv de Islam, velen zeggen dat god belangrijker is dan de door de mens gemaakte wetten. En veel moslims zijn gewoon door de Koran niet tolerant tegenover mensen met andere geloofsovertuigingen.
Waar de VS (en Europa) zo op hameren, de democratisering in het Midden Oosten, is naar mijn mening ook een belangrijke ontwikkeling, want daarmee zorg je dat die cultuur mensvriendelijker wordt. Dat is dus het dichten van een kloof tussen de Arabische cultuur en de Westerse.

----------


## olie

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falankinsi.

Olie, wat gezaaid is komt er uit. Nederland is geen Moslim land. Wij zijn Calvinisten en dat blijft zo. Ook wij zullen onze roots niet verloochenen. We laten de kerk er even buiten. Enfin, jij neemt het voortouw want je gaat een romance aan met een Marokkaanse. Mijn zegen heb je


*Thanks :-)
ik denk dat de hollander ook pragmatisch is en zal blijven proberen een oplossing te vinden. Over een paar decennia zijn de scherpe kantjes van de islam er misschien ook af, het gaat iig die richting uit.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *Hoe kun je dat nou weer beweren als hij de fukin expert is met 8 jaar ervaring in het midden oosten en een Nederlandse opvoeding. Als je het beter schijnt te weten, zeg het maar dan.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.
*De inzichten van Berger zijn de mijne niet. Ik was al eerder met hem in gesprek, Ik ben geen aanhanger van zijn ideeen.* 
Berger is pro-Arabisch dat moet hij zelf weten.
Ik ben pro-nederlands en dat zijn mijn roots.

----------


## olie

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falankinsi.
De inzichten van Berger zijn de mijne niet. Ik was al eerder met hem in gesprek, Ik ben geen aanhanger van zijn ideeen. 
Berger is pro-Arabisch dat moet hij zelf weten.
Ik ben pro-nederlands en dat zijn mijn roots.


*hij is denk ik iig van de softe benadering. of hij wel of niet gelijk heeft wil ik niet zeggen, daarvoor heeft hij gewoon teveel ervaring hiermee. De Marokkanen die naar z'n toespraak luisterden mochten hem wel.

hoe is ie pro-arabisch dan?

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *Thanks :-)
> ik denk dat de hollander ook pragmatisch is en zal blijven proberen een oplossing te vinden. Over een paar decennia zijn de scherpe kantjes van de islam er misschien ook af, het gaat iig die richting uit.*


[QUOTE}=Falankinsi.
Ik vind Olie een geweldige goedaardige man.
Maar Olie B.Bommel Tom Poes waarschuwje. 
*Wees toch alsjeblieftniet zo N A I E F. Ik benadruk het. Anders word je ingepakt.*

----------


## olie

Ja maar ons wapen is in zekere zin de softe aanpak, die van democratie en tolerantie. Hun extreem en onze vijand is Osama. Vandaar ook de passieve opstelling van Balkenende na de moord op van Gogh, en uiteindelijk vind ik niet dat we het slecht gedaan hebben, ook al ben ik wel zeker van de hardere aanpak. Als ik zo'n toppolitieambtenaar hoor over hoe die groepsverkrachtingen marginaliseert met dat he tmaar 1 of 2 keer per jaar voorkomt, daar kan ik niet tegen. Zeker omdat m'n eigen vriendin net eraan ontsnapt is, die was bijna door 5 marokkanen een auto ingetrokken.
Ja in NL gebruiken we de stok te weinig, en misschien gebruiken de VS die te veel, en dat is dan omdat zij er gewoon niet zo nauw mee verbonden zijn als ons.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *hij is denk ik iig van de softe benadering. of hij wel of niet gelijk heeft wil ik niet zeggen, daarvoor heeft hij gewoon teveel ervaring hiermee. De Marokkanen die naar z'n toespraak luisterden mochten hem wel.
> 
> hoe is ie pro-arabisch dan?*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.
Nou Olie B.Bommel. Met een beetje opleiding moet je toch wel door hebben dat het woord NEUTRAAL de tegenhanger is.
Nog even dit:uit mijn geheugen: ik had de heer Berger reeds gewezen
dat internationale solidariteit NIET BESTAAT.
Hij vond van wel, Kijk naar de verenige staten van Europa.
Man die globalisering is uitholling van gemeenschapsgelden.
Turkije staat ook aan de poorten van het Walhalla te dringen.
Dat gaat naar den Bosch toe Zoete lieve Gerritje.
Wie zal dat betalen?
Wat was hij dankbaar voor zo"n gehoor. Ik zal hier maar geen verdere
aanvulling aan geven.

----------


## olie

ik was laatst bij een bijeenkomst van de deelgemeente centrum noord van Rotterdam. Daar was ook een Turkse volksdans, en ik moet zeggen dat ik vind dat de Turkse cultuur veel lijkt op de Bulgaarse ed.
Ik weet wel dat moslims vaak over ons heen lopen in dit land en dat Turkije een bedreiging vormt, zoals Ghadaffi zegt Turkije is jullie paard van Troje, maar aan de andere kant de Turken willen oprecht bij Europa horen en hebben best wel ruzie met de rest van de Arabische wereld, ze horen daar ook niet echt bij. Als Turkije straks democratisch en tolerant is volgens z'n wetten en in de praktijk, kan Europa straks wel eens in de referenda unaniem voor stemmen, en dat zou dan een voorbeeld zijn dat democratie en Islam prima samengaan.

Europa kost vooral NL veel geld, maar het levert ook een boel op, zeker op de langere termijn. Schaalvergroting ed. Verder vind ik het de beste manier van ontwikkelingssamenwerking aan de Oost-Europese landen.

----------


## Hawa

Als Turkije bij Europa komt zie ik wel zitten. In het verleden in Constantinopel(Istanboel),de culturele stad. Zelf de Europese dames liepen met hoofdoekjes in alle kleuren en standaarden..Er is hierover nog expositie in Gent..Sultanas..Alleen de boerenbevolking loopt achter..Er is niks te doen daar en iedereen wil ook wel bij Europa horen. Islam is goede geloof daar ben ik helemaal niet angstig bij. Als Islam een andere koers gaat varen.. Als toetreding daadwerkelijk gaat plaats vinden,moet er al van te voren dialoog met Koerdische volk zijn. En oplossingen geboden worden voor dit grote probleem..Je weet dat Koerdische bevolking echt verpletterd wordt door Turkse regering. Als je over Koerdische bevolking hebt worden ze systematisch onderdrukt en vermoord..Vrouwen worden verkracht..Nee dat kan niet...Zo kunnen we niet toetreden..Nederland is ook hypocriet hoor..Kijk maar naar China. We willen de handelsbetrekkingen versterken..Maar heeft onze regering het weleens over mensenrechten. Ik hoor ze er niet over..We denken alleen maar aan geld. Ons bedrijfsleven gaat liever in China zitten dan hier..Lekker goedkoop..Het is niet voor niets dat wij hier werkloos worden..Maar hoe het nu wel moet verlopen weet ik ook weer niet precies..Het enigste wat ik kan zeggen..ga Chinees leren en je raakt wel aan de slag..En wat de olie betreft uit Midden_Oosten is straks helemaal niet meer nodig,de bron is opgedroogd,de mensen die daar wonen,zijn daar door echt niet beter van geworden. Wij hebben wel andere mogelijkheden met organische afval..Planten die gassen opleveren,iets voor Marokkaanse boeren om hier mee te beginnen?

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *ik was laatst bij een bijeenkomst van de deelgemeente centrum noord van Rotterdam. Daar was ook een Turkse volksdans, en ik moet zeggen dat ik vind dat de Turkse cultuur veel lijkt op de Bulgaarse ed.
> Ik weet wel dat moslims vaak over ons heen lopen in dit land en dat Turkije een bedreiging vormt, zoals Ghadaffi zegt Turkije is jullie paard van Troje, maar aan de andere kant de Turken willen oprecht bij Europa horen en hebben best wel ruzie met de rest van de Arabische wereld, ze horen daar ook niet echt bij. Als Turkije straks democratisch en tolerant is volgens z'n wetten en in de praktijk, kan Europa straks wel eens in de referenda unaniem voor stemmen, en dat zou dan een voorbeeld zijn dat democratie en Islam prima samengaan.
> 
> Europa kost vooral NL veel geld, maar het levert ook een boel op, zeker op de langere termijn. Schaalvergroting ed. Verder vind ik het de beste manier van ontwikkelingssamenwerking aan de Oost-Europese landen.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.

*Olie, je bent toch niet geindoctrineerd, waarin Berger een rol speelt. Als ik het goed heb zitten we nu met 25 landen in de boot.* 
De helft hiervan hebben nog geen nagel om aan hun kont te krabben.
De Turken zijn geen Arabieren. Maar ze willen oh zo graag uit de bekende vleespotten eten. Hoe zal dat gaan. Hoe zal dat zijn.
We zullen wel zien.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Als Turkije bij Europa komt zie ik wel zitten. In het verleden in Constantinopel(Istanboel),de culturele stad. Zelf de Europese dames liepen met hoofdoekjes in alle kleuren en standaarden..Er is hierover nog expositie in Gent..Sultanas..Alleen de boerenbevolking loopt achter..Er is niks te doen daar en iedereen wil ook wel bij Europa horen. Islam is goede geloof daar ben ik helemaal niet angstig bij. Als Islam een andere koers gaat varen.. Als toetreding daadwerkelijk gaat plaats vinden,moet er al van te voren dialoog met Koerdische volk zijn. En oplossingen geboden worden voor dit grote probleem..Je weet dat Koerdische bevolking echt verpletterd wordt door Turkse regering. Als je over Koerdische bevolking hebt worden ze systematisch onderdrukt en vermoord..Vrouwen worden verkracht..Nee dat kan niet...Zo kunnen we niet toetreden..Nederland is ook hypocriet hoor..Kijk maar naar China. We willen de handelsbetrekkingen versterken..Maar heeft onze regering het weleens over mensenrechten. Ik hoor ze er niet over..We denken alleen maar aan geld. Ons bedrijfsleven gaat liever in China zitten dan hier..Lekker goedkoop..Het is niet voor niets dat wij hier werkloos worden..Maar hoe het nu wel moet verlopen weet ik ook weer niet precies..Het enigste wat ik kan zeggen..ga Chinees leren en je raakt wel aan de slag..En wat de olie betreft uit Midden_Oosten is straks helemaal niet meer nodig,de bron is opgedroogd,de mensen die daar wonen,zijn daar door echt niet beter van geworden. Wij hebben wel andere mogelijkheden met organische afval..Planten die gassen opleveren,iets voor Marokkaanse boeren om hier mee te beginnen?*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi
Aardig verhaal. Alleen die steeds weerkerende hoofddoekjes.
Ondanks alles wil ik toch graag brood op de plank houden. Zo zitten wij uiteindelijk allemaal in elkaar.
Opofferen, Ja natuurlijk als het ons maar niets kost. Zo simpel ligt het.
Laat de linkerhand niet zien wat de rechterhand uitgeeft.
Prozaisch???

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *ik was laatst bij een bijeenkomst van de deelgemeente centrum noord van Rotterdam. Daar was ook een Turkse volksdans, en ik moet zeggen dat ik vind dat de Turkse cultuur veel lijkt op de Bulgaarse ed.
> Ik weet wel dat moslims vaak over ons heen lopen in dit land en dat Turkije een bedreiging vormt, zoals Ghadaffi zegt Turkije is jullie paard van Troje, maar aan de andere kant de Turken willen oprecht bij Europa horen en hebben best wel ruzie met de rest van de Arabische wereld, ze horen daar ook niet echt bij. Als Turkije straks democratisch en tolerant is volgens z'n wetten en in de praktijk, kan Europa straks wel eens in de referenda unaniem voor stemmen, en dat zou dan een voorbeeld zijn dat democratie en Islam prima samengaan.
> 
> Europa kost vooral NL veel geld, maar het levert ook een boel op, zeker op de langere termijn. Schaalvergroting ed. Verder vind ik het de beste manier van ontwikkelingssamenwerking aan de Oost-Europese landen.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi
In Bulgarije wonen veel Turken. Terugkijkend in de geschiedenis hebben
de Turken daar behoorlijk huisgehouden. Niet zo fraai.
Ken je de geschiedenis???

----------


## Hawa

Nrc-handelsblad,vandaag,31 januari, Economie vaart wel bij prouctie in lagelonenland..De verplaatsing van bedrijfsactiviteiten naar lagelonenlanden is goed voor de Nederlandse economie. Het levert consumenten voordelen op in de vorm van lagere prijzen en het heeft nauwelijks invloed op de werkgelegenheid....

----------


## dicksr

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falankinsi.

Olie, je bent toch niet geindoctrineerd, waarin Berger een rol speelt. Als ik het goed heb zitten we nu met 25 landen in de boot. 
De helft hiervan hebben nog geen nagel om aan hun kont te krabben.
De Turken zijn geen Arabieren. Maar ze willen oh zo graag uit de bekende vleespotten eten. Hoe zal dat gaan. Hoe zal dat zijn.
We zullen wel zien.


*Beste Falanski

Op basis van uw leeftijd heb ik lang slechts gekeken naar uw plaatsingen. Wat u nu (maar ook in veel eerdere plaatsingen) uit is slecht geinformeerd (ook over de oorlog die u heeft meegemaakt?) tendentieus en zonder inhoud, u roept zonder onderbouw en met veel onderbuik, dat is prima, maar beroep u dan niet op de wijsheid van uw jaren.

----------


## dicksr

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *de cijfers die ik heb gezien zijn 1 miljoen moslims in NL.
> *


Nogmaals, registratie op geloof vindt niet plaats, de getallen betreffen niet westerse allochtonen.




> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *
> 70% van de dames, zeker jongere meiden, hebben een duidelijke voorkeur voor de besneden man. Ook kwa volwassenheid en mentaliteit maakt dit een verschil uit, kan ik zeggen aangezien ik beide heb ervaren. In Kenya bijvoorbeeld is een jongen een man na zijn besnijdenis, en dit is niet zomaar zo, er steekt ook iets van waarheid achter. In Kenya is een onbesneden man gewoon nog een jongetje. 
> *


Leuk voor koffietijd, maar niet voor een discussie.




> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *
> In de praktijk kiest niet iedereen louter voor de wet ipv de Islam, velen zeggen dat god belangrijker is dan de door de mens gemaakte wetten. En veel moslims zijn gewoon door de Koran niet tolerant tegenover mensen met andere geloofsovertuigingen.
> Waar de VS (en Europa) zo op hameren, de democratisering in het Midden Oosten, is naar mijn mening ook een belangrijke ontwikkeling, want daarmee zorg je dat die cultuur mensvriendelijker wordt. Dat is dus het dichten van een kloof tussen de Arabische cultuur en de Westerse.*


De keuze voor je God is niet relevant, de keuze voor je verblijfplaats is relevant. De verblijfplaats dicteert de mores, niet het geloof wat je meebrengt.

----------


## dicksr

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falankinsi
In Bulgarije wonen veel Turken. Terugkijkend in de geschiedenis hebben
de Turken daar behoorlijk huisgehouden. Niet zo fraai.
Ken je de geschiedenis???


*Terugkijkend op de geschiedenis, ken jij de geschiedenis wel ?
Je kletst een beetje in algemeenheden zonder specifieke invalshoeken, buikgevoel???

----------


## alief

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Maar jij houdt vol dat de tweede oorlog er vrijwel altijd terecht wordt bijgesleept? Puur om ons er aan te herinneren?*


*

Oh ja, maar Nederlanders vergeten stelselmatig de eigen rol daarbij te gedenken. Alsof er een vlucht slechte vogels joden hebben laten stikken. Maar Nederlanders, die hebben er in feite niet zoveel mee te maken.  







Please, er is elk jaar dodenherdenking. En jodenhaat is er in Nederland nooit geweest hooguit passiviteit.


*Passiviteit? Desinteresse. Onverschilligheid. Joden? Prima hoor, zolang we er geen last van hebben. Joden weghalen? Prima hoor, zolang we er geen last van hebben. What's new? En die Nederlanders hebben twee reflexen nooit afgeleerd: zichzelf op de borstkloppen (iedereen vraagt zich af: waarvoor in godsnaam?) en dat vingertje waarmee zo graag naar anderen gewezen wordt als het niet zo lekker gaat. 

Ja, dat is de ware volksaard. En er zijn best positieve eigenschappen te bedenken hoor, maar eerst zelfkennis, dan aaien.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste Falanski
> 
> Op basis van uw leeftijd heb ik lang slechts gekeken naar uw plaatsingen. Wat u nu (maar ook in veel eerdere plaatsingen) uit is slecht geinformeerd (ook over de oorlog die u heeft meegemaakt?) tendentieus en zonder inhoud, u roept zonder onderbouw en met veel onderbuik, dat is prima, maar beroep u dan niet op de wijsheid van uw jaren.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi
Geachte Dicksr.
Wanneer u mij via dit forum wijst op slechte informatie en onderbuikgevolens dan roep ik u op hierbij feiten te noemen en niet met woorden zoals tendentieus, slecht geinformeerd, zonder inhoud en al wat dies meer.
Zolang U niet behoorlijk en degelijk mij wijst op gebreken dan neem
ik uw schrijven niet serieus.
Ik haal, niet uit het besef, dat ik het zo goed weet levensfeiten aan
en dat is geheel iets anders dan wat in de boeken staat.
Als ik tijdens kind zijn de V=1 en V-2 over ons heen hoort razen en de angst uitbreekt dat die elllendige krengen niet om hun as draaide en terug kwamen dan praat ik uit onderbuikgevoelens. Ook als de Duitsers gehele straten zeer nauwkeurig afsloten en huis voor huis binnen gingen
met het wapen op je gericht dan praat ik uit ervaring. Als ik iemand zie die doodgeschoten wordt vanwege het feit dat hij honger had en dan neergelegd wordt in de etalage van de winkel <ik ben een plunderaar>
dan spreek ik niet van onderbuik gevoelens.
Als dit nu uw enige ongezouten kritiek op mij is, dan heeft u wel een grote zak zout meegenomen.
Ik ga hier verder dan ook niet op in.

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Als Turkije bij Europa komt zie ik wel zitten. In het verleden in Constantinopel(Istanboel),de culturele stad. Zelf de Europese dames liepen met hoofdoekjes in alle kleuren en standaarden..Er is hierover nog expositie in Gent..Sultanas..Alleen de boerenbevolking loopt achter..Er is niks te doen daar en iedereen wil ook wel bij Europa horen. Islam is goede geloof daar ben ik helemaal niet angstig bij. Als Islam een andere koers gaat varen.. Als toetreding daadwerkelijk gaat plaats vinden,moet er al van te voren dialoog met Koerdische volk zijn. En oplossingen geboden worden voor dit grote probleem..Je weet dat Koerdische bevolking echt verpletterd wordt door Turkse regering. Als je over Koerdische bevolking hebt worden ze systematisch onderdrukt en vermoord..Vrouwen worden verkracht..Nee dat kan niet...Zo kunnen we niet toetreden..Nederland is ook hypocriet hoor..Kijk maar naar China. We willen de handelsbetrekkingen versterken..Maar heeft onze regering het weleens over mensenrechten. Ik hoor ze er niet over..We denken alleen maar aan geld. Ons bedrijfsleven gaat liever in China zitten dan hier..Lekker goedkoop..Het is niet voor niets dat wij hier werkloos worden..Maar hoe het nu wel moet verlopen weet ik ook weer niet precies..Het enigste wat ik kan zeggen..ga Chinees leren en je raakt wel aan de slag..En wat de olie betreft uit Midden_Oosten is straks helemaal niet meer nodig,de bron is opgedroogd,de mensen die daar wonen,zijn daar door echt niet beter van geworden. Wij hebben wel andere mogelijkheden met organische afval..Planten die gassen opleveren,iets voor Marokkaanse boeren om hier mee te beginnen?*


met die olie vind ik dat je gelijk hebt, ik bedoel ze hebben nog wel voorraad voor een eeuw, maar over een jaar of twintig gaat de olieprijs flink omlaag omdat dan ongeveer de alternatieve energiebronnen veel goedkoper worden. Bijvoorbeeld grote zonnepanelen in de ruimte, en de waterstofeconomie. Als het zover is heeft het Midden Oosten die inkomsten dus niet meer.

Over China, valt wel mee hoor, ik zou niet chinees leren want dat is f**n moeilijk, en al die chinezen zelf moeten al westerse talen leren dus je hebt er niks aan. Ze zijn wel over 30 jaar even machtig als de VS. En India kan er ook wat van, Europa trouwens ook. Want Europa wordt minder naief, met al z'n volkeren. Straks komt ook nog Oekraine en Turkije erbij, dan heeft Europa 700mln mensen, 2x zoveel als de VS, ook al zal het armer blijven, en bevolkingsgroei in VS is veel hoger.
Met die mensenrechten, we kunnen de Chinezen niet te hard op de vingers tikken, we hebben zoiets van dat gaat vanzelf met de democratisering daar. China heeft gezegd sinds 1989 met het neerslaan van die opstand, van laat ons, de regering, met rust dan zorgen wij dat jullie rijk worden. En dat doen ze ook, het groeit elk jaar met 10%. Het land wordt steeds democratischer, en de weg ernaartoe is stabiel.
En misschien weet je dat het laatste jaar in Turkije nu opeens Koerdische tv toegestaan is (nog maar klein beetje) en dat ze beter worden behandeld, EU eis is dat de Turken geen enkele vorm van discriminatie mogen hebben tegen Christenen of Koerden.
En in Irak krijgen de Koerden zelfbestuur in het Noorden, het is nog even de vraag of ze de rijke stad Kirkuk als hoofdstad kunnen krijgen, of dat er toch meer Arabiers gestemd hebben. Voor zover ik weet zijn de Koerden westerlijk ingesteld, en de Christenen in Irak zijn allemaal naar het noorden gevlucht.

Over joden, ik heb net eens een artikeltje opgezocht over waarom die joden haat bestaat, ik weet dat in de jaren dertig bijna de hele wereld antisemitist was, ook de VS. Als toen niet Roosevelt maar die andere president was verkozen was de VS veel antisemitischer geweest in WO2. Er zijn 6mln joden vermoord. (ik heb zelf maar een klein stukje van dat artikel gelezen hoor)

----------


## olie

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falankinsi
In Bulgarije wonen veel Turken. Terugkijkend in de geschiedenis hebben
de Turken daar behoorlijk huisgehouden. Niet zo fraai.
Ken je de geschiedenis???


*ja, oorlog continu, waarvan de laatste bij Wenen in 16nog wat ofzo. en bij de stichting van Turkije door Ataturk was er een grote etnische zuivering van Grieken en vooral Armenen waarvan er meer dan een miljoen waren vermoord. Maarja, wij hebben de Joden en nu zijn we niet meer antisemiet (ook al zijn de moslims in ons land dat weer wel). Dus het kan veranderen, en als ik naar de Turken kijk is de wil er, maar het is de vraag of de Koran niet te sterke invloed heeft.

Probeer in landen in Zuid-Oost Europa ook geen moskee op te richten, dat lukt gewoon niet.

----------


## olie

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> [B]Nogmaals, registratie op geloof vindt niet plaats, de getallen betreffen niet westerse allochtonen.


w/e. 3 miljoen allochtonen, of kijk hier , en een miljoen moslims. Ja het zijn schattingen, en veel ervan alleen moslim in naam, maar toch, u weet het niet beter.




> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ Leuk voor koffietijd, maar niet voor een discussie.


eigen ervaring. Alle oudere mensen die ik erover heb gesproken zeggen dat het onzin is, zo ook u, ik ben het gewend. Het is een taboeonderwerp.





> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ De keuze voor je God is niet relevant, de keuze voor je verblijfplaats is relevant. De verblijfplaats dicteert de mores, niet het geloof wat je meebrengt.


Zo zou het kunnen zijn, maar is het niet altijd. Mensen maken afwisselend een keuze voor de bekende en het nieuwe land z'n cultuur.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *ja, oorlog continu, waarvan de laatste bij Wenen in 16nog wat ofzo. en bij de stichting van Turkije door Ataturk was er een grote etnische zuivering van Grieken en vooral Armenen waarvan er meer dan een miljoen waren vermoord. Maarja, wij hebben de Joden en nu zijn we niet meer antisemiet (ook al zijn de moslims in ons land dat weer wel). Dus het kan veranderen, en als ik naar de Turken kijk is de wil er, maar het is de vraag of de Koran niet te sterke invloed heeft.
> 
> Probeer in landen in Zuid-Oost Europa ook geen moskee op te richten, dat lukt gewoon niet.*


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.*Ja, Olie er zijn zo van die zaken die als een boemerang werken. En Grieken en Turken. Olie en vuur.* 
Jou hou ik er buiten. Ik bedoel olie en vuur.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *w/e. 3 miljoen allochtonen, of kijk hier , en een miljoen moslims. Ja het zijn schattingen, en veel ervan alleen moslim in naam, maar toch, u weet het niet beter.
> 
> 
> 
> eigen ervaring. Alle oudere mensen die ik erover heb gesproken zeggen dat het onzin is, zo ook u, ik ben het gewend. Het is een taboeonderwerp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[QUOTE]=Falankinsi.
De super intelectueel, Dickrs, die ik op een lijn zet met Berger, die
beweert dat de keuze van je God niet relevant is (zeker atheist)
in goed Nederlnads, niet van belang acht. De mores, man noem gewoon
zeden(=normen en waarden).
Was het dan niet van belang dat wij, als Nederllandse Baggeraars,
in een compound moesten wonen geheel omheind. Onze mores waren toch (hierin is het Christen zijn} van groot belang (God).
Uw intellect daalt bij mij tot het 0 punt. En als je in het vervolg ons MORES wilt leren. zeg dat dan in Godsnaam in behoorlijk Nederlands voor een ieder begrijpbaar. Uw wijsheid vertoont vele mankementen.
Uw argumenten, die geen argumenten zijn zijn slechts een scherts.
De Marokkanen hebben immers de Islam meegebracht en hun Allah.
Dit zegt toch al genoeg zou ik zo denken. Dit is bewijs en zichtbaar en geen hypothetische veronderstelling.

----------


## dicksr

Aan Falankinsi 

In antwoord op uw eerdere vraag:




> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * Man die globalisering is uitholling van gemeenschapsgelden.
> *





> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * Turkije staat ook aan de poorten van het Walhalla te dringen.
> *





> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * De Turken zijn geen Arabieren. Maar ze willen oh zo graag uit de bekende vleespotten eten.
> *





> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * Aardig verhaal. Alleen die steeds weerkerende hoofddoekjes.
> *


=================




> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * De super intelectueel, Dickrs, die ik op een lijn zet met Berger, die
> beweert dat de keuze van je God niet relevant is (zeker atheist)
> in goed Nederlnads, niet van belang acht.
> *


Wederom veronderstellingen: "Superintellectueel" (?) "atheist" (?)

Het 'goede' Nederlands, daar ga ik gezien uw schrijfstijl niet op in, dat is te makkelijk en niet ter zake.

In onze staatsinrichting is religie een individuele aangelegenheid, die individuele keuze is dus voor de staat niet van belang.




> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * Was het dan niet van belang dat wij, als Nederllandse Baggeraars,
> in een compound moesten wonen geheel omheind. Onze mores waren toch (hierin is het Christen zijn} van groot belang (God).
> *


Neen, dat was en is van geen enkel belang, dat is de keuze voor de vleespotten die 'onze baggeraars' en vele anderen naar de olierijkdom van het Midden Oosten (en elders) drijven. Dat doen 'we' vrijwillig om onze zakken te vullen, de omstandigheden (bijvoorbeeld leven op een compound) nemen we op de koop toe. 

Hierin opgesloten zit overigens hetzelfde wat ik eerder stelde, je past je aan aan de mores van de verblijfplaats die je vrijwillig kiest.




> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * De Marokkanen hebben immers de Islam meegebracht en hun Allah.
> 
> *


Zo hebben nog vele anderen hun goden meegenomen naar Nederland en dat is prima, welke goden dat zijn is ook niet relevant, waar het om gaat is dat je je voegt naar de inrichting van de staat die je vrijwillig als verblijfplaats kiest.




> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> * 
> Dit zegt toch al genoeg zou ik zo denken. Dit is bewijs en zichtbaar en geen hypothetische veronderstelling.
> *


WAT zegt dit dan? En WAT bewijst dit dan ? 

Of bedoelt u dat iedereen die onze landsgrenzen passeert zijn godsdienst bij de douane moet achterlaten?

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
*Aan Falankinsi 

In antwoord op uw eerdere vraag:





=Falankinsi

This is real bullshit.







=================



Wederom veronderstellingen: "Superintellectueel" (?) "atheist" (?)

Het 'goede' Nederlands, daar ga ik gezien uw schrijfstijl niet op in, dat is te makkelijk en niet ter zake.

In onze staatsinrichting is religie een individuele aangelegenheid, die individuele keuze is dus voor de staat niet van belang.



Neen, dat was en is van geen enkel belang, dat is de keuze voor de vleespotten die 'onze baggeraars' en vele anderen naar de olierijkdom van het Midden Oosten (en elders) drijven. Dat doen 'we' vrijwillig om onze zakken te vullen, de omstandigheden (bijvoorbeeld leven op een compound) nemen we op de koop toe. 

Hierin opgesloten zit overigens hetzelfde wat ik eerder stelde, je past je aan aan de mores van de verblijfplaats die je vrijwillig kiest.



Zo hebben nog vele anderen hun goden meegenomen naar Nederland en dat is prima, welke goden dat zijn is ook niet relevant, waar het om gaat is dat je je voegt naar de inrichting van de staat die je vrijwillig als verblijfplaats kiest.



WAT zegt dit dan? En WAT bewijst dit dan ? 

Of bedoelt u dat iedereen die onze landsgrenzen passeert zijn godsdienst bij de douane moet achterlaten?


*

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

> _Geplaatst door Sou3adje..._ 
> *Volgens mij is dit niet de Arabist Maurits Berger, maar een andere Maurits. 
> 
> Maurits, ben jij niet die blonde en bebrilde 3e of 4e-jaars student van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht? *


Het is de echte, ik heb het hem vandaag gevraagd.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Het is de echte, ik heb het hem vandaag gevraagd.*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Oh dat collegeventje, die met zijn getheoretiseer hier zijn eigen Godsdienst aan de man tracht te brengen. De man heeft naar mijn mening nog nooit in de stront gestaan.
Zegt te beweren dat wij als holllandse baggeraars onze zakken hebben lopen vullen van de Arabieren.
Die kerel heeft geen flauw benul dat je met 84 uur per week alles uit de kast moet halen.
En dat mannetje met zijn reet op de collegebanken geen steen ooit opgetild. Dit zijn nu de mannetjes met hun grote theoretische hooischuur
die denken met hun boeken gelul ons de ware wijsheid komen brengen.
Die lui hebben nog nooit een geweer in hun poten gehad. Nooit onder vuur gelegen.
Wat een soeplui zonder gehaktballen. Links georienteerd, t.z.t. rechts de hoek om.
Nu ik dan tegen de 75 loop zal deze geit mij even de les lezen.
Hij heeft het over onderbuikgevoelens. Hij weet verdomme niet wat darmkanker is. Laat staan suikerziekte. Bah wat een friek.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Oh dat collegeventje, die met zijn getheoretiseer hier zijn eigen Godsdienst aan de man tracht te brengen. De man heeft naar mijn mening nog nooit in de stront gestaan.
Zegt te beweren dat wij als holllandse baggeraars onze zakken hebben lopen vullen van de Arabieren.
Die kerel heeft geen flauw benul dat je met 84 uur per week alles uit de kast moet halen.
En dat mannetje met zijn reet op de collegebanken geen steen ooit opgetild. Dit zijn nu de mannetjes met hun grote theoretische hooischuur
die denken met hun boeken gelul ons de ware wijsheid komen brengen.
Die lui hebben nog nooit een geweer in hun poten gehad. Nooit onder vuur gelegen.
Wat een soeplui zonder gehaktballen. Links georienteerd, t.z.t. rechts de hoek om.
Nu ik dan tegen de 75 loop zal deze geit mij even de les lezen.
Hij heeft het over onderbuikgevoelens. Hij weet verdomme niet wat darmkanker is. Laat staan suikerziekte. Bah wat een friek.


*Hij heeft tenminste de sharia en arabisch bestudeert, komt nog bij dat hij jarenlang in dergelijke landen gewoond heeft, waarbij hij ook moskeepreken aanhoorde. Je hoeft geen geweer te hebben om te weten wat de moslims/arabieren zoal bezig houdt. Hij weet tenminste waar hij over praat en hoeft hij het niet te doen met allerlei vooroordelen en mythes.

----------


## olie

ach in het verleden, zeg maar laatste 20jr misdroegen Marokkanen zich meer als hollanders en da's het enige wat telt. Puur racisme hebben er maar weinig. En tegenwoordig heb je nog maar weinig in Rotterdam die sowieso nog onderscheid maken in cultuur, we hebben heus wel door dat de Marokkaanse gemeenschap zich erg inzet, en jullie hebben heus wel door dat wij dat waarderen. Verder is er een nieuw zicht gekomen op de Islamitische cultuur, dat van dat het ook een nette cultuur is.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Hij heeft tenminste de sharia en arabisch bestudeert, komt nog bij dat hij jarenlang in dergelijke landen gewoond heeft, waarbij hij ook moskeepreken aanhoorde. Je hoeft geen geweer te hebben om te weten wat de moslims/arabieren zoal bezig houdt. Hij weet tenminste waar hij over praat en hoeft hij het niet te doen met allerlei vooroordelen en mythes.*


[QUOTE]Geplaatsyt door Falankinsi.
Wat een kinderlijk denken, de Sharia en Arabisch gestudeerd.
Het barbarisme in de Sharia is erger dan het communisme.
De vrouw wordt als beest behandeld, geslagen, zonodig doodgestenigd,
alle homo"van hoge flatgebouwen afsmijtren. BRRRBRR.
Wat een studie en daarvoor nog gevarengeld waarschijnlijk krijgen ook.
Ik vermoed dan ook met zekerheid is meneer gesponsord op wiens kosten en Arabish grestudeerd. Uitwisseling?? Of hebben de Arabische staten hem uitgenodigd?? 
Naar de preken van de Imams geluisterd. God bewaar me hoe ze hier preken.
De haat wordt als een tsunami over ons land gespoeld. De toestanden
die mevr.Verdonk meemaakt, ik zou niet graag in haar schoenen willen staan.
Tjonge, Tjonge, wat een bijdrage voor de economie van ons land.
ER zijn geen vooroordelen en ook geen mythes. Die woorden liggen 
vaak in de bek bestorven wanneer er geen werkelijke aantoonbare bewijzen worden ingebracht.
Nou van mij mag je achter hem staan, mijn kleur is het niet en ook nooit.
Hoe heeft meneer in zijn onderhoud voorzien?? Gewerkt? Waarin?
Subsidies? 
Hij wijst naar mensen, die havens aanlegden. Ja natuurlijk niet voor niks. De Arabieren hebben toch plentu oliedollars.
Dat wij daaraan hebben verdiend that is clear. Maar ook 84 uur per week werken, ook in weekenden. Dat is andere koek.
Ik ga over ijn nek van zoveel onbenul.

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



Geplaatsyt door Falankinsi.
Wat een kinderlijk denken, de Sharia en Arabisch gestudeerd.
Het barbarisme in de Sharia is erger dan het communisme.
De vrouw wordt als beest behandeld, geslagen, zonodig doodgestenigd,
alle homo"van hoge flatgebouwen afsmijtren. BRRRBRR.
Wat een studie en daarvoor nog gevarengeld waarschijnlijk krijgen ook.
Ik vermoed dan ook met zekerheid is meneer gesponsord op wiens kosten en Arabish grestudeerd. Uitwisseling?? Of hebben de Arabische staten hem uitgenodigd?? 
Naar de preken van de Imams geluisterd. God bewaar me hoe ze hier preken.
De haat wordt als een tsunami over ons land gespoeld. De toestanden
die mevr.Verdonk meemaakt, ik zou niet graag in haar schoenen willen staan.
Tjonge, Tjonge, wat een bijdrage voor de economie van ons land.
ER zijn geen vooroordelen en ook geen mythes. Die woorden liggen 
vaak in de bek bestorven wanneer er geen werkelijke aantoonbare bewijzen worden ingebracht.
Nou van mij mag je achter hem staan, mijn kleur is het niet en ook nooit.
Hoe heeft meneer in zijn onderhoud voorzien?? Gewerkt? Waarin?
Subsidies? 
Hij wijst naar mensen, die havens aanlegden. Ja natuurlijk niet voor niks. De Arabieren hebben toch plentu oliedollars.
Dat wij daaraan hebben verdiend that is clear. Maar ook 84 uur per week werken, ook in weekenden. Dat is andere koek.
Ik ga over ijn nek van zoveel onbenul.


*losse flodders die kant nog wal raken. Te dom voor woorden. Ik zou maar wat aan mijn niveau gaan doen als je wil dat ik je een beetje serieus neem.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *losse flodders die kant nog wal raken. Te dom voor woorden. Ik zou maar wat aan mijn niveau gaan doen als je wil dat ik je een beetje serieus neem.*


[QUOTE]=Falanski.

Wat een slap gelul. Geen behoorlijk verweer. Velen onder ons beschouwen de leugen als de waarheid.
Einde verhaal

----------


## Zwarte Schaap

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
*



=Falanski.

Wat een slap gelul. Geen behoorlijk verweer. Velen onder ons beschouwen de leugen als de waarheid.
Einde verhaal


*Low level borrelpraatjes bestrijden gaat te veel werk inzitten en al helemaal als je te maken hebt met ongeschoolde putjescheppers.

----------


## vanilli

Welkom meneer Berger. Waarschijnlijk behoor ik ook tot de oudere generatie, ik herken weinig van de Nederlandse cultuur die ik geleerd heb. aldus; de zwarte schaap.
cultuur is maar een term: men haalt het naar voren als het slecht gaat met de economie ,,, sinds wanneer maakte het een autochtoon wat uit of een vrouw een hoofddoek draagt of niet!!!!? of dat een negiriaan illigaal hier verblijft of niet!!!? .. etc.
sinds wanneer bemoeide politiek zich met hoe het bestuur van een moskee eruit moet zien of functioneren!!!!? sinds wanneer maakte het de politiek wat uit of de top-ambtenaren teveel verdienen of te weinig!!!!?
sinds wanneer maakte het uit of studio sport bij nos moet blijven of niet!!!? sinds wanneer maakte het de vakbonden wat uit of philips naar polen of thailand verhuist of niet!!!?.

vanilli :knipoog:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door vanilli_ 
> *Welkom meneer Berger. Waarschijnlijk behoor ik ook tot de oudere generatie, ik herken weinig van de Nederlandse cultuur die ik geleerd heb. aldus; de zwarte schaap.
> cultuur is maar een term: men haalt het naar voren als het slecht gaat met de economie ,,, sinds wanneer maakte het een autochtoon wat uit of een vrouw een hoofddoek draagt of niet!!!!? of dat een negiriaan illigaal hier verblijft of niet!!!? .. etc.
> sinds wanneer bemoeide politiek zich met hoe het bestuur van een moskee eruit moet zien of functioneren!!!!? sinds wanneer maakte het de politiek wat uit of de top-ambtenaren teveel verdienen of te weinig!!!!?
> sinds wanneer maakte het uit of studio sport bij nos moet blijven of niet!!!? sinds wanneer maakte het de vakbonden wat uit of philips naar polen of thailand verhuist of niet!!!?.
> 
> vanilli*





> Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
> Gaat het nog goed met Nederland

----------


## Hawa

ik wil graag een stukje publiceren die ik heb gelezen in Nrc-handelsblad.Het gaat over democratie toegestaan onder de islam,zij is zelfs een religieuze plicht..meent sjeik Dia al-Shakarchi..
In de afgelopen kwart eeuw heeft de islam steeds meer politieke invloed gekregen-niet alleen in de islamitische werld-waarbij de politieke islam zich dikwijls heeft geuit in radicalisme en terreur..
Moslims en niet-moslims zijn het niet altijd eens over de vraag in hoeverre dit verenigbaar is met ware islam.Niet alleen onder vrome of gematigd religieuze moslims en onder niet-praktiserende moslims,maar ook onder islamitische geleerden,politieke partijen en organisaties heersen sterk uiteeenlopende opvattingen over islam.Zelfs wetserse deskundigen en critici van de islam zijn het niet eens.Over het geheel genomen zijn er twee botsende visies op de islam:een vreedzame islam,die bereid is tot dialoog en coexistentie,en een fundamentalistische islam,die militant is en zelfs terroristisch.
de misvatting van de heilige teksten van de islam beide interpretaties toelaten,is wijdverbreid.Naar miijn mening ligt de oorzaak van de verschillende-en veelal tegenstrijdige-interpretaties in een ondeskundige en onvolledige aanpak,die afzonderlijke uit hun verband licht en interpreteert zonder diepgaand begrip van de ware geest van de islam. Volgens de benadering van islamitische teksten-die zowel te vinden is bij wereldlijk en religieus ingestelde moslims als bij niet moslims die zich voor het onderwerp interesseren-is het twijfelachtig of islam en democratie met elkaar verenigbaar zijn en ook of de islam in staat is tot vrede en gematigheid.Meer dan tien jaar studie en debat hebben mij echter de overtuiging geschonken dat islam en democratie mt elkaar verenigbaar zijn.Ik meen zelfs dat de democratie niet alleen is toegestaan onder de islam,maar dat zij zelfs als een religieuze plicht kan worden beschouwd...Dit inzicht berust op een principe dat besloten ligt in de grondbeginselen van de islamitische therorie van de juridische logica,die inhouden dat wanneer zwaarwegende religieuzebelangen alleen door middel van een bepaalde handelswijze kunnen worden gerealiseerd,die handelswijze niet langer een optie is,maar tot religeuze plicht wordt.Daarom is het zo dat als wij kunnen vaststellen dat de democratie het middel is om zwaarwegende belangen van de islamitische gemeenschap te realiseren-en ik meen dat zulks het geval is-de democratie kan worden uitgeroepen tot een religeuze plicht onder de islam.Zelfs als de democratie vanuit islamitisch gezichtspunt in de eerste plaats iets slecht zou zijn,is er nog een principe voor interpretatie van religieuze wetten onder de islam,dat inhoudt dat het kleinere kwaad-zelfs als het religieus niet toelaatbaar of in eerste instantie niet aanbevelingswaardig is-toelaatbaar-wordt,wordt aanbevolen,en zelfs verplicht wordt gesteld,als dit het enige is dat een groter kwaad kan voorkomen.

----------


## Hawa

Het belang dat de moslims hebben bij de democratie kan het best worden begrepen door een goed inzicht in de werkelijkheid van het islamitisch bestaan.Zo herbergt een land als Irak een gevarieerde,veelsoortige bevolking;Arabieren en Koerden,soennieten en sjiieten,om nog maar te zwijgen van minderheden van andere religies en etnische groepen.Daar komt bij dat niet moslims hun religeuze plichten naleven,en dat zij die dat wel doen,het op verschillende manieren doen. Daarom kan de religie niet worden opgelegd en moet ieder afzonderlijk haar naar eigen inzicht praktiseren.Dwingend opgelegde religieuze praktijken leiden alleen maar toe afkeer van de religie, Daarom geloof ik dat een politiek stelsel dat de vrije keuze het beste dient-inclusief de keuze van mensen om praktiserend moslim te zijn-de beste keuze voor islam.Uiteraard kan het vraagstuk in hoeverre de islam verenigbaar is met de democratie,vanuit verschillende gezichtspunten worden geanalyseerd.Een van de mogelijkheden is een luiter praktisch gerichte vergelijking van e democratie met alle andere denkbare alternatieven.Naar mijn mening staan voor een islamitisch land slechts vijf alternatieven open...

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Het belang dat de moslims hebben bij de democratie kan het best worden begrepen door een goed inzicht in de werkelijkheid van het islamitisch bestaan.Zo herbergt een land als Irak een gevarieerde,veelsoortige bevolking;Arabieren en Koerden,soennieten en sjiieten,om nog maar te zwijgen van minderheden van andere religies en etnische groepen.Daar komt bij dat niet moslims hun religeuze plichten naleven,en dat zij die dat wel doen,het op verschillende manieren doen. Daarom kan de religie niet worden opgelegd en moet ieder afzonderlijk haar naar eigen inzicht praktiseren.Dwingend opgelegde religieuze praktijken leiden alleen maar toe afkeer van de religie, Daarom geloof ik dat een politiek stelsel dat de vrije keuze het beste dient-inclusief de keuze van mensen om praktiserend moslim te zijn-de beste keuze voor islam.Uiteraard kan het vraagstuk in hoeverre de islam verenigbaar is met de democratie,vanuit verschillende gezichtspunten worden geanalyseerd.Een van de mogelijkheden is een luiter praktisch gerichte vergelijking van e democratie met alle andere denkbare alternatieven.Naar mijn mening staan voor een islamitisch land slechts vijf alternatieven open...*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
Mevr.Hawa,
Wilt u ons meedelen de naam van de schrijver van dit stukje s.v.p
Ik heb een stil vermoeden van wie dit afkomsdtig is.
Als deze heer 10 jaar Arabisch en Sharia en al dies meer heeft gestudeerd dan weet ik uit welk vaatje getapt wordt.
Hoe bestaat het Godsdienst en politiek moeten gescheiden blijven.
Zie Turkije.

----------


## Hawa

hier komen de vijf stellingen voor een leefbare democratie.van Dia-al-Shakarchi.....
Het eerste is een wereldlijke dictatuur.Deze is om twee redenen onaanvaardbaar.In de eerste plaats is een dictatuur op zich lelijk en onaanvaarbaar.In de tweede plaats sluit een wereldlijke dictatuur de islamitische partijen uit van een normale rol in het politieke bestel.Daar hebben wij in het Midden_Oosten volop ervaring mee.Er is nog een mogelijkheid: een islamitische dictatuur.Maar ook deze is onaanvaarbaar.Net als een wereldlijke dictatuur is een islamitische dictatuur lelijk en destructief. Zon dictatuur zou de islam schaden,doordat zij de islam zou associeren met een onrechtvaardig bewind en zij zou de islam vijanden bezorgen.. Een derde mogelijkheid is democratie,maar met seculiere beperkingen voor religieuze partijen.Dat zou een pseudo-democratie zijn,die het recht van religieuze mensen op volledige participatie zou schenden.Evenzo zou een islamitische democratie met beperkingen voor niet-religieuze partijen een karikatuur van de democratie zijn,en schadelijkj voor de islam.Het zou ook onrealistisch zijn,omdat een schijndemocratie in het huidige tijd van globalisering zonder meer door de mand zou vallen.. Daarom is naar mijn mening een echte democratie het enige alternatief,omdat zij realistisch is en de vrede bevordert. Noem het maar een niet-idelologische democratie: een politiek stelsel dat uitsluitend beperkingen toelaat die vanuit het democratische proces zelf worden opgelegd,nooit van buitenaf.Wij moeten erkennen dat de democratie over heel de wereld haar waarde heeft bewezen.Het is de beste manier om een samenleving te organiseren op basis van de realiteit,niet op basis van idealen.Waarom zouden Irakezen niet profiteren van de evidente ervaring van andere volkeren??Sjeik Dia al Shakarchi is sjiitisch theoloog en woont in Bagdad..Project syndicate..ovegenomen uit NRC-Handelsblad maandag 24 januari -2005

----------


## olie

Getuigt van een boel moed van die sjeik, om zo van de daken te schreeuwen als ie midden in die vuurhaard woont.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *Getuigt van een boel moed van die sjeik, om zo van de daken te schreeuwen als ie midden in die vuurhaard woont.*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Wat een wijsheid van die sjeik. Eindelijk een man met een helder verstand.
Wij waren eeuwen bezig om het huidige systeem te vinden.
Zou het ons toch gelukt zijn??

----------


## olie

Falankisi effe de crackpijp neerleggen ok  :knipoog:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *Falankisi effe de crackpijp neerleggen ok *


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Zeg Olie Je bent toch niet op dit uur een steiger in mekaar aan het zetten.??

----------


## olie

lol doe maar alsof je neus bloed

----------


## Hawa

falanski en olie..ik ga echt moe worden van jullie gebrul...Jullie denken dat ik Nederlander haatster ben..Integendeel! Maar we hebben hier een media hype die de moslims in kwade daglicht stellen..En Jullie doen dat ook...Als ik die sjeik hanteer uit het Nrc dat lachen jullie die man vierkant uit...Leuke manier van respekt..Deze man heeft er tien jaar over gedaan.Je kan niet zomaar iets schrijven over de islam,vooral niet in Midden-Oosten..Hier in Nederland ligt de boel dus ook scheef..Nou gelukkig niet overal..In Groningen is een samenkomst geweest tussen moslims en niet moslims..En dat was een groot succes..Daar kunnen ze in alle rust praten over het wel en wee over de Islam..Zelfs de Burgemeester zegt dat Islam een geloof van Vrede is..En hier in de stad Groningen hebben we die gezeur ook niet..Elke week een programma over mede-landers Nederlanders..Iedereen doet hier mee...Zelfs de moskee werd beschermt door de Nedelanders-zeg maar Groningers..Hier in het Noorden zijn de mensen echt wel nuchter..het loopt wel los zeggen we dan....En nog even van die Nederlanders die zijn geemigreerd..die kunnen gewoon hun geloof uitoefenen hoor,die blijven net zo gereformeerd als toen,die veranderen echt geen steek.Maar dit alles staat los van politiek..Kijk hier in Nederland moet het ook los zijn..En dat doen de moslims ook! Alleen door die vreselijke voorvallen,staat Mevr.Verdonk in een keer met haar kousevoeten in Moskee..Nouja,zij weet dat dat niet kan..Maar zij mag alles. Ik geloof mijnheer Falanski en Mijnheer Olie,dat ik jullie gewoon niet bereik..Ik heb het over respekt,over vrede,over rechtvaardigheid,over oorzaak en gevolg. Jullie denken alleen maar aan wrede Islam,nou die bestaat,lees dan bovenstaande artikel,hoe democratie en Islam verenigbaar zijn..Dat is de weg naar vrede..Salaam....

----------


## olie

hee het is falankinski die achter elk bosje een moslim met een kromzwaard ziet. Ik vond dat stukkie wat die sjeik geschreven had juist hartstikke goed!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *falanski en olie..ik ga echt moe worden van jullie gebrul...Jullie denken dat ik Nederlander haatster ben..Integendeel! Maar we hebben hier een media hype die de moslims in kwade daglicht stellen..En Jullie doen dat ook...Als ik die sjeik hanteer uit het Nrc dat lachen jullie die man vierkant uit...Leuke manier van respekt..Deze man heeft er tien jaar over gedaan.Je kan niet zomaar iets schrijven over de islam,vooral niet in Midden-Oosten..Hier in Nederland ligt de boel dus ook scheef..Nou gelukkig niet overal..In Groningen is een samenkomst geweest tussen moslims en niet moslims..En dat was een groot succes..Daar kunnen ze in alle rust praten over het wel en wee over de Islam..Zelfs de Burgemeester zegt dat Islam een geloof van Vrede is..En hier in de stad Groningen hebben we die gezeur ook niet..Elke week een programma over mede-landers Nederlanders..Iedereen doet hier mee...Zelfs de moskee werd beschermt door de Nedelanders-zeg maar Groningers..Hier in het Noorden zijn de mensen echt wel nuchter..het loopt wel los zeggen we dan....En nog even van die Nederlanders die zijn geemigreerd..die kunnen gewoon hun geloof uitoefenen hoor,die blijven net zo gereformeerd als toen,die veranderen echt geen steek.Maar dit alles staat los van politiek..Kijk hier in Nederland moet het ook los zijn..En dat doen de moslims ook! Alleen door die vreselijke voorvallen,staat Mevr.Verdonk in een keer met haar kousevoeten in Moskee..Nouja,zij weet dat dat niet kan..Maar zij mag alles. Ik geloof mijnheer Falanski en Mijnheer Olie,dat ik jullie gewoon niet bereik..Ik heb het over respekt,over vrede,over rechtvaardigheid,over oorzaak en gevolg. Jullie denken alleen maar aan wrede Islam,nou die bestaat,lees dan bovenstaande artikel,hoe democratie en Islam verenigbaar zijn..Dat is de weg naar vrede..Salaam....*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
Geachte Mevrouw Hawa,
Uw toon in uw bovengenoemd stukje wordt al wat lieflijker. Eigenlijk ver-
wacht ik dat dan ook van een vrouw. U moet mij en ook olie niet in een
verkeerd daglicht zetten. Ik heb niet tegen de Islam als godsdienst mijn zegen hebben jullie als dit nog telt.
Zij, die zijn geemigreerd behouden natuurlijk hun godsdienst, maar daar hebben we het toch niet over.
Het hot item is het gedrag van Moslims (radicaal) in onze nette democratie, waar we op een normale en gezonde manier met elkaar om
gaan. Wat olie zegt (natuurlijk een grap van hem) ik droom echt niet dat ik achter elke boom een moslim met een krom zwaard ziet staan.
Voorlopig slaap ik nog zeer vast. Behalve dan in de hongerwinter
van 44/45. Maar daar hebben we het niet over.
Ik dacht dat wij niet aan het generaliseren waren. Maar het moge duidelijk zijn dat wij toch ook het recht hebben de manco zaken van het
Islamisme aan de kaak te stellen. Zo doen wij dat ook met het Christelijk geloof. Daar maken wij geen enkel verschil over.
Dus knoop het maar in je oren. Tegen de Islam als godsdienst hebben
wij niets tegen. Ieder maakt zijn eigen keuze. Of die fout is of goed
merken we zelf wel.
Vanuit het westen waar altijd de zon ondergaat mijn warme wensen
voor een gezegend leven.

----------


## Hawa

Vanavond komt op ned. 3 21.10 komt mijnheer van de AIVD aan het woord over radicalisering van de Islam..Hij zegt hierover,en dat zeg ik ook steeds,dat we zelfs mede oorzaak zijn van die radicalisering..Ik ben benieuwd wat mijnheer Verhultst te zeggen heeft..Wel heeft hij al gezegd dat 5% van de 15.000 moslims hier in nederland afglijdt naar radicalisering en dat 1.000 al radicaal zijn...oke salaam

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Vanavond komt op ned. 3 21.10 komt mijnheer van de AIVD aan het woord over radicalisering van de Islam..Hij zegt hierover,en dat zeg ik ook steeds,dat we zelfs mede oorzaak zijn van die radicalisering..Ik ben benieuwd wat mijnheer Verhultst te zeggen heeft..Wel heeft hij al gezegd dat 5% van de 15.000 moslims hier in nederland afglijdt naar radicalisering en dat 1.000 al radicaal zijn...oke salaam*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

*Wij zullen zien, miss Hawa. Vooral bedankt voor de tip.*

----------


## olie

ik vind het schijnheilig om te zeggen dat de islam het probleem niet is. De meeste Arabiers hebben niet zo'n positief beeld van het gedegenereerde westen met al z'n blote vrouwen op billboards en zo. Je kan best zeggen dat de islam het westen vijandig is. Het is aan persoonlijke individuen om dat onderdeel van de koran in de wind te slaan en om met respect met westerlingen om te gaan. Je hebt gekozen voor dit land, blote billen horen erbij klaar. Aanpassen of verhuizen, je past je aan aan de cultuur van je nieuwe land.
Dat we zelf deel v/h probleem zijn, duh, het is nogal duidelijk dat NL niet handig is met het aanpakken van dit probleem.

En degenen die al helemaal schijnheilig en zelfs evil zijn, zijn de marokkaanse jongeren (de jongens), die blanke meisjes neuken waar ze kunnen, terwijl ze volgens de islam maagd moeten blijven. Terwijl ze die meisjes zien als hoeren.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door olie_ 
> *ik vind het schijnheilig om te zeggen dat de islam het probleem niet is. De meeste Arabiers hebben niet zo'n positief beeld van het gedegenereerde westen met al z'n blote vrouwen op billboards en zo. Je kan best zeggen dat de islam het westen vijandig is. Het is aan persoonlijke individuen om dat onderdeel van de koran in de wind te slaan en om met respect met westerlingen om te gaan. Je hebt gekozen voor dit land, blote billen horen erbij klaar. Aanpassen of verhuizen, je past je aan aan de cultuur van je nieuwe land.
> Dat we zelf deel v/h probleem zijn, duh, het is nogal duidelijk dat NL niet handig is met het aanpakken van dit probleem.
> 
> En degenen die al helemaal schijnheilig en zelfs evil zijn, zijn de marokkaanse jongeren (de jongens), die blanke meisjes neuken waar ze kunnen, terwijl ze volgens de islam maagd moeten blijven. Terwijl ze die meisjes zien als hoeren.*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
Wat zullen hun gevoelens zijn als ze passagieren op de boulevard in de zomer in Scheveningen.
Heel veel bloot op het strand en top=less.

----------


## marocelyas

wah wah dat is goed eh sahbi waarom loop je dan nog te zeuren  :roken:

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door marocelyas_ 
> *wah wah dat is goed eh sahbi waarom loop je dan nog te zeuren *


Beantwoord door Falankinsi.
Was dat voor mij bedoeld?????
Zo ja, dan moet je toch beter lezen jochie.

----------


## marocelyas

niet voor jou voel je je aangesproken ofzo niet gelijk denken dat ik het tegen jou heb

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door marocelyas_ 
> *niet voor jou voel je je aangesproken ofzo niet gelijk denken dat ik het tegen jou heb*


Beantwoord door Falankinsi.
Neem me niet kwalijk. Ik vind het altijd naar als achteraf blijkt dat ik me wat naar uitdruk. Maar dat zit in mij al vanaf 1931.
Extra excuus.
Bye.

----------


## Hawa

Bloot...Alles wat niet mag trek wel aam.Is het niet zo dat de sex-boekjes in koffertjesover de grens gingen naar Marokko.Em in Iran zitten de heren gewoon lekker porno te kijken.Zelfs de arabischevrouwen klagen erover.Ze moeten allemaal handelingen verrichten bij hun man dat ze maar vies en voos vinden..Dus alles gaat in het geniep..Ik ben voor vrijheid,maar ik joudt niet van hypocriet zijn..Met twee maten meten .De man mag alles en de vrouw magniks..Staat in mannenboekjes geschreven nietin koran. Walgelijk. In de tijd van Mohammed had je het zelfde probleem.Heeft Mohammed er niet voor gezorgd dat dit afgeschaft is. Mar blijkbaar luistert niemandnaar hem Macht is het wapen. Ik wil niet zeggen dat al die mannen zo denken. Gelukkig niet Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Bloot...Alles wat niet mag trek wel aam.Is het niet zo dat de sex-boekjes in koffertjesover de grens gingen naar Marokko.Em in Iran zitten de heren gewoon lekker porno te kijken.Zelfs de arabischevrouwen klagen erover.Ze moeten allemaal handelingen verrichten bij hun man dat ze maar vies en voos vinden..Dus alles gaat in het geniep..Ik ben voor vrijheid,maar ik joudt niet van hypocriet zijn..Met twee maten meten .De man mag alles en de vrouw magniks..Staat in mannenboekjes geschreven nietin koran. Walgelijk. In de tijd van Mohammed had je het zelfde probleem.Heeft Mohammed er niet voor gezorgd dat dit afgeschaft is. Mar blijkbaar luistert niemandnaar hem Macht is het wapen. Ik wil niet zeggen dat al die mannen zo denken. Gelukkig niet Inscha Allah!!*


Sorry hoor mevrouw Hawa,
Ik heb geen probleem. Bij mij mag een vrouw alles, mits het binnen zekere grenzen blijft.
Een vrouw heeft altijd mooiere vormen dan een man als zij zich goed verzorgt.
Mohammed haatte de vrouwen toch ook niet????
Groetjes en wees gelukkig met je zelf.

----------


## ~Panthera~

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> *Sorry hoor mevrouw Hawa,
> Ik heb geen probleem. Bij mij mag een vrouw alles, mits het binnen zekere grenzen blijft. Een vrouw heeft altijd mooiere vormen dan een man als zij zich goed verzorgt.
> Mohammed haatte de vrouwen toch ook niet????
> Groetjes en wees gelukkig met je zelf.*



 :moe:  Gaan we weer.
k wordt er een beetje moe van.

----------


## Falankinsi

Ga lekker slapen kind en morgen gezond weer op.
Die kat komt nooit op zijn bestemming. Zou hij/zij niet moe zijn???
Hij wordt ook niet magerder met al dat geren.
Groetjes. Ik vind je best aardig.  :ergleuk:

----------


## Hawa

Overal in Nederland kunnen vrouwen terecht op deze nationale vrouwendag. Vrouwen van overal vertellen hier hun problemen. Ik vind als vrouw dat wij als vrouwen solidair moeten zijn met alle vrouwen op de hele wereld. De vrouwen worden nog steeds onderdrukt.En de kinderen,die niet naar school mogen,als kinder arbeid. Ik wil het over ondderdrukking hebben,verdeel en heers. Hier in Nederland zitten 50.000 vrouwen in een blijf van mijn lijf huis. 1/3 is Nederlands en 2/3 anders taligen..Hoe dat komt is mede oorzaak van de denkwereld van families. Geld speelt ook grote rol. Jaloezie. Agressie. En dan nog even de slachtoffer rol van de vrouw. Een vrouw voelt zich vaak schuldig.Ook al heeft ze niks verkeerds gedaan. Een vrouw, moeder,minnares,voelt zich altijd schuldig. Komt denk ik van de rol van oermoeder. Maar de rol van moeder,vrouw,wordt volgens mij behoorlijk beschaamdt. Ik vind dat de man en de vrouw samen sterk moeten zijn en goede keuze moeten maken vooral in een huwelijk. Ik las in de krant dat 3 op de 5 kinderen buiten echtelijk is.Is ook grote zorg,vooral voor de kinderen.En vergeet ook niet dat hier in Nederland heel veel kinderen worden mishandeld. En daarbij worden er ook nog mannen mishandeld.Hoe kan het nou zo zijn dat in een moderne maatschappij,waar iedereen rechten heeft.Heel veel mensen afglijden in een depressie.En de gevolgen zijn er niet minder om. In deze maatschappij wordt je behoorlijk op de proef gesteld.Het is niet meer het land van de gouden eieren.We moeten sterk zijn, samen met onze mannen,voor een eerlijk en rechtvaardige systeem.Zonder mannen zijn we gewoon nergens.Maarja ssoms kan je ze misssen zoals kiespijn!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door ~Panthera~_ 
> * Gaan we weer.
> k wordt er een beetje moe van.*


Beantwoord door Falankinsi:
*Alleen van har werken word je moe.. Zo te zien heeft de poes gejongd. Wat een gemiauw.*

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Overal in Nederland kunnen vrouwen terecht op deze nationale vrouwendag. Vrouwen van overal vertellen hier hun problemen. Ik vind als vrouw dat wij als vrouwen solidair moeten zijn met alle vrouwen op de hele wereld. De vrouwen worden nog steeds onderdrukt.En de kinderen,die niet naar school mogen,als kinder arbeid. Ik wil het over ondderdrukking hebben,verdeel en heers. Hier in Nederland zitten 50.000 vrouwen in een blijf van mijn lijf huis. 1/3 is Nederlands en 2/3 anders taligen..Hoe dat komt is mede oorzaak van de denkwereld van families. Geld speelt ook grote rol. Jaloezie. Agressie. En dan nog even de slachtoffer rol van de vrouw. Een vrouw voelt zich vaak schuldig.Ook al heeft ze niks verkeerds gedaan. Een vrouw, moeder,minnares,voelt zich altijd schuldig. Komt denk ik van de rol van oermoeder. Maar de rol van moeder,vrouw,wordt volgens mij behoorlijk beschaamdt. Ik vind dat de man en de vrouw samen sterk moeten zijn en goede keuze moeten maken vooral in een huwelijk. Ik las in de krant dat 3 op de 5 kinderen buiten echtelijk is.Is ook grote zorg,vooral voor de kinderen.En vergeet ook niet dat hier in Nederland heel veel kinderen worden mishandeld. En daarbij worden er ook nog mannen mishandeld.Hoe kan het nou zo zijn dat in een moderne maatschappij,waar iedereen rechten heeft.Heel veel mensen afglijden in een depressie.En de gevolgen zijn er niet minder om. In deze maatschappij wordt je behoorlijk op de proef gesteld.Het is niet meer het land van de gouden eieren.We moeten sterk zijn, samen met onze mannen,voor een eerlijk en rechtvaardige systeem.Zonder mannen zijn we gewoon nergens.Maarja ssoms kan je ze misssen zoals kiespijn!*


Beantwoord door Falankinsi:
Miss Hawa je hebt het weer uitstekend verwoord. Het is een plezier jouw commentaar te lezen over belangrijke gebeurtenissen en zeker als het de vrouw aangaat.
Ik weet wat depressies zijn. Ik heb er zelf ok een op mijn dak gehad.
(hoofd bedoel ik natuurlijk) een zg. BURN OUT en ik kan je vertellen dat je dan niet in een knoop zit maar wel in tien. De interesses dalen tot het nulpunt en de behandeling daarvan is langdurig. Ik heb twee jaar nodig gehad om weer op de rails te staan.
Blijf lekker doorgaan met je inzichten over problemen die de mensen beroeren.
Cheerio (Joh).

----------


## Hawa

Met ontsteltenis en pijn in mijn hart heb ik de Marokkaanse moeder Naima,moeder van kinderen gezien,die tot zeven maal een brief heeft gekregen dat zij niet welkom is bij haaar bedrijf. Deze groothandel in vis,waar zij werkt en op handen wordt gedragen door haar directeur.Zij moeder, en hard werkend heeft zelf maar onslag genomen. Dreigementen van diegene die het bedrijf om zeep willen helpen omdat zij moslima is en hoofdoek draagt. Dit vind ik puur fascisme!! Ik hoop dat ze de dader pakken en voor eeuwig opsluiten in katacomben waar die mislukte,waardeloze individu voor eeuwig mag zitten nadenken over het leven. Hij de dader, maakt van democratie, een ware dictatuur. Ik leef erg met Naima mee. Ik vind haar heel erg moedig. En ik hoop dat dit probleem snel wordt opgelost. Inscha Allah!!!

----------


## rljf81

U verwijst in uw artikel naar de stam der moslims, alsof dit een door de nederlanders zelf gecreeerd ding is. dit vindt ik onjuist.
Allereerst omdat het idee van stammen in de kern iets (zoals u dat zo mooi noemt) on-Nederlands is, of je moet een paar honderd jaar terug willen gaan. Toen u in Egypte kopten (niet koten) zag realiseerde u zich toen dat het de arabieren waren en zijn die deze mensen ernstig verdrukken, in sommige van deze landen ben je als christenvrouw verplicht een moslim te trouwen. Het was het sultanaat van Baghdad die mensen van andere religies (dan de islamitische) d.m.v. tekens op kleding en huizen herkenbaar maakte, later is deze methode gebruikt door onze buren om de joden, homo's en zigeuners te vernederen. Maar dat wist u vast wl. Terug naar onze tijd: aan het Amsterdamse mercatorplein bedreigde een marokkaanse man een agent met een mes en werd doodgeschoten (in enig andere buurt terecht maar zowaar niet hier) waarop de versie van de marokkaanse 'stille tocht' zijn intrede deed, leek verdacht veel op demonstraties die we kennen van tv..
Blijkbaar behoorde deze jongeman tot een bepaalde groep (stam?) die het recht had iemand te bedreigen (van een andere stam?). Dit soort voorbeelden zijn talrijk, het komt er vaak op neer dat deze jongeren volledig overtuigd zijn van hun gelijk en waarheid. Het is ronduit t makkelijk om te beweren dat de autochtonen (u noemt ze trouwens Nederlanders, heel apart gezien de insteek van uw verhaal) het wij/zij verhaal in gang hebben gezet. De reden voor het jarenlang ontbreken van n politieke stroming binnen deze gemeenschap is eerder te wijten aan onderlinge twist en het onvermogen om gezammelijk tot een statement te komen. Opvallend (dit vindt u vast ook) is het feit dat binnen de radicalen (abou dyadya etc.) wel animo is voor politiek. Vergeet u dan alstublieft niet dat er veel aanwijzingen dat de geweldadige groep maar een fractie is van het aantal mensen dat van Nederland op de lange termijn een islamitisch land wil maken via de politiek. wij/zij? Doet u er vrolijk aan mee, maar vraag uzelf wel of u dan tegen die tijd nog wel columnist wilt of kunt zijn!

----------


## missygirl

VINDT IK OOK DAN HEEFT HIJ HAAR ZEKER GEBRUIKT!!!dAT LIJKT MIJ WEL LOGISCH VINDEN JULLIE OOK NIET???

----------


## missygirl

jah sekur ze is gewoon gebruikt !!!dat ze het niet in de gaten had echt DOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## missygirl

eey pytagoras daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens wat je zegt er heerst een moslimhaat en dat is so erg joh niet alle marokanen zijn slecht er zijn ook slechte nederlanders die stelen enzovoort maar dat marokanen vernielen komt door de discriminatie mensen discrimineren hun en dan krijgen ze het terug boontjuh komt op zijn loontjuh nietwaar???????

----------


## Hawa

Het blijft maar doorgaan.Elke dag staat er wel iets in de krant.En het wordt er echt niet beter op.Hie in Nederland valt het nog al mee,alhoewel,alles uit kontekst word gehaald.Je hoeft maar een woord te zeggen over de Joden en je bent al anti-semiet. Je hoort trouwens nooit iets over Joodse geloof,het is net of die geloof niet bestaat. Het jodendom onderdrukt ook haar eigen volk en is ook niet vrouw lvriendelijk. Ja een vrouw is onrein,rare boel dus! En het land onderdrukt de moslims in Palestina. Het lijkt erop dat Sharon voor vrede is,maar ik denk het tegendeel. Hij speelt de palestijnen tegen elkaar uit.De ene wordt vrijstaat en de andere staat of dorp zit in totale insolement en onderdrukking systeem., En Bush doet net als hij voor vrede met de Palestijnen is. Ja doekje voor het bloeden. Zo denkt hij Irak steviger in zijn greep te krijgen. In het land Syrie raken de mensen steeds meer fundamentialischer,vrouwen geven geen hand meer. Iedereen voelt zich verneukt door het westen.Kijk naar Tsjestenie,ze hebben masadov doodgemaakt,de geheime dienst van Rusland,ze denken dat hij achter Baslan zat. Mooi niet dus! Als het westen zo doorgaat met hun bekrompen en onrechtvaardige koerslijn kunnen ze op verzet rekenen. En dan maar zeggen dat Islam of Moslim een stelletje gefrustreerden zijn,gaat bij mij er echt niet in. Stelletje hypocrieten bijelkaar. En nu weer Libanon,heeft dat land nog niet genoeg bloed verloren..Hoe zit dat daar inelkaar,olie in de grond zeker.Ja Amerika moet wel zijn best doen voor de olie,ze zijn bijna alles kwijt,let maar op,hoe gemeen ze zijn..En als individu besta je in Amerika ook niet.Als je dood wilt,na 15 jaar coma,gaat die klote president,vanuit zijn vakantie verblijf handtekening zetten,gij mag niet doden.Maar kinderen in Irak liggen nog steeds te wachten op hulp.De grootste fundamentalist is Bush! Samen met Sharon..en ook Poetin..

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door missygirl_ 
> *eey pytagoras daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens wat je zegt er heerst een moslimhaat en dat is so erg joh niet alle marokanen zijn slecht er zijn ook slechte nederlanders die stelen enzovoort maar dat marokanen vernielen komt door de discriminatie mensen discrimineren hun en dan krijgen ze het terug boontjuh komt op zijn loontjuh nietwaar???????*


Beantwoord door Falankinsi.
Jullie weten ook overal wel wat op te vinden discriminatie, racisme, enz.
Verklaar maar eens dat meer dan 75% in de gevangenis van buitenlandse afkomst is.
De zaken moeten wel helder blijven. Van welke afkomst je ook bent:
jatten, de zaak vernielen en alles wat de wet heeft verboden moet worden gestraft. Die wetten dienen overeenkomstig te worden nageleefd. En geen gezeur of je nou Nederlander, van buitenlandse afkomst, bruin zwart geel of welke kleur dan ook: gelijke minniken, gelijke kappen.

----------


## Hawa

Ik geloof het wel wat U zegt,maar toch! Om die jongens is gevangenissen te stoppen is niet goed. Een onderzoeksrechter ook een vrouw van 73 heeft gezegt dat dit niet kan. De criminaliteit wordt alleen maar aangewakkeerd uit die gevangenissen..Deze jongens moeten aan het werk,en meetellen in deze democratie. Ik weet het niet zeker,maar ik ddenk dat Marokkanen strengere straf krijgen dan Nederlanders. We krijgen hier zo langzamerhand Amerikaanse toestanden. Op kleur veroordeeld.En je hebt nog klassenjustitie ook! Laat Marokkanen toch met rust. Nedrlanders moeten hun arrogantie eens dempen.Het is al erg gennoeg wat hier in Nederland gebeurd. In ben het boekje van Geert Mak aan het lezen...!gedoemd tot kwetsbaarheid! Zelf Geert Mak wordt aangevallen..Ja iedereen wordt aangevallen als ze tegenpool hanteren..Wie aangepakt moeten worden zijn onze politici,zoals Verdonk,die schaamteloos hun wetten hanteren,om zichzelf te verschonen,tegen schijn haat. een bitch...samen met die andere bitches..schaamteloos is onze minister,maar ach,Nederlanders weten toch alles beter,en daarom,ben ik verdrietig. Verdrietig om het feit dat we in vrijheid leven,maar een ander niet die vrijheid gunnen..Dubbelloops geweer dus! Met een afgezaagde loop. Ik heb gezegt!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Ik geloof het wel wat U zegt,maar toch! Om die jongens is gevangenissen te stoppen is niet goed. Een onderzoeksrechter ook een vrouw van 73 heeft gezegt dat dit niet kan. De criminaliteit wordt alleen maar aangewakkeerd uit die gevangenissen..Deze jongens moeten aan het werk,en meetellen in deze democratie. Ik weet het niet zeker,maar ik ddenk dat Marokkanen strengere straf krijgen dan Nederlanders. We krijgen hier zo langzamerhand Amerikaanse toestanden. Op kleur veroordeeld.En je hebt nog klassenjustitie ook! Laat Marokkanen toch met rust. Nedrlanders moeten hun arrogantie eens dempen.Het is al erg gennoeg wat hier in Nederland gebeurd. In ben het boekje van Geert Mak aan het lezen...!gedoemd tot kwetsbaarheid! Zelf Geert Mak wordt aangevallen..Ja iedereen wordt aangevallen als ze tegenpool hanteren..Wie aangepakt moeten worden zijn onze politici,zoals Verdonk,die schaamteloos hun wetten hanteren,om zichzelf te verschonen,tegen schijn haat. een bitch...samen met die andere bitches..schaamteloos is onze minister,maar ach,Nederlanders weten toch alles beter,en daarom,ben ik verdrietig. Verdrietig om het feit dat we in vrijheid leven,maar een ander niet die vrijheid gunnen..Dubbelloops geweer dus! Met een afgezaagde loop. Ik heb gezegt!*


Beantwoord door Falankinsi:
Het spijt mij ten zeeerste, mevrouw Hawa maar ik ben het niet eens met uw stelling.
In de eerste plaats dienen de wetten die door de Tweede Kamer en regering worden gemaakt nageleefd te worden. Wie dat niet doet is gewoon de klos en dan moet je op de blaren zitten.
Het is niet fair mevrouw Verdonk de zwarte Piet toe te spelen.
Zij voert alleen de wet uit. Er wordt al genoeg gesjoemeld in dit land en er is al teveel gedoogd. Nu de zaken wat krachtdadiger worden aangepakt schreeuwt men moord en brand. Ik vermoed, en weet haast wel zeker dat in Marokko wel heel wat strengere regels worden gehanteerd en dan is de Nederlandse wetgeving nog behoorlijk soepel.
Iedereen moet eerst maar eens zijn eigen tuintje wieden om het onkruid weg te halen en dan druk ik me nog heel fatsoendelijk uit.
Mijn groeten.
Joh.

----------


## Hawa

U zegt het al weer zelf,laten ze in Marokko berecht worden. Hallo mijnheer Falanski,we wonen hier in Nederland en niet in Marokko. U kan zo op Willy Walden (Geert Wilders ) stemmen. Als je niet aanpast dan het land uit. Wie bepaalt dit,rascistische individuen dus. En iedereen die kritiek heeft ook maar het land uit. Nou mijnheer Falanski iedereen wil zo langzamerhand dit land wel uit. Gewoon die intotlerante politiek. Heeft mevrouw Verdonk niet eens gezegt dat Marokkanen eens op moeten houden over hun zelfbeklag..Ik hoor het haar nog zeggen. En Balkenende vanuit Israel zegt dat het Nederlandse volk positiever moet gaan denken. Ja eerst de duimschroeven aan,sociale verworvenheden worden afgebroken,vrijheid van menigsuiting ingeperkt. En neem maar van mij aan,wie zijn hier opgepakt Marokkanen.De rapgroep THC uit Den-Haag moet voor die tekst bloeden,wat een handicap in dit land. Deze tekst was al voor de moord op Theo van Gogh geschreven,ze vielen Hirchi Ali Ali aan. Nu valt iedereen Hirchi Ali Ali aan. Nou ja de arrogantjes vallen haar niet aan,hun mantelpakjes geneuzel,de bitches politiek.En mijnheer Falanski met u strekking kunt U ook zeggen mevr.Hirchi Ali Ali kan in Somalie ook haar werk doen toch! Vooral die besnijdenissen aan de kaak stellen en die clans eens om de oren wassen.Met hun vreselijke arrogante mentaliteit. Wij leven in Nederland waar alles opgelost oet worden onder de zelfde pet. Zelfde rechten en plichten..En daar horen de Nederlandse Marokkanen ook bij. En iedereen die hier ingeburgelijkt is.Maar kritiek is welkom,en criminaliteit heb je overal.Soms ligt dit aan je grijze brein,maar in een sociaal systeem,waar er nog kinderen rond lopen die nog analfabeet zijn,vraag ik mij af,en waar psychopaaten vrij rondlopen is dit land zolangzamerhand vogelvrij verklaard.

----------


## Falankinsi

Beantwooord door Falankinsi.
Ik ben zo langzamerhand wel gewend aan uw uitgebreide mening die
u vrij onverveerd geeft en daar ben ik best content mee.
U ziet alles wel door een verschrikkelijk donkere bril. Deze verworvenheden die u noemt is de evolutie van vele jaren en niet van vandaag of gisteren. Toen het land na de Tweede Wereldoorlog in puin lag hebben we allen hard gewerkt aan de wederopbouw. Er moest veel tol worden betaald aan ons lijf en leden. Het waren toen niet zulke zachte tijden. Van uitkering zoals vandaag aan de dag was in de vijftiger en zestiger jaren geen sprake. Toen gold de wet WIE NIET WERKT ZAL OOK NIET ETEN. En daar kon je het dan mee doen.
We waren nauwelijks bevrijd toen kregen we de watersnoodramp van 1953 over ons heen en dat heeft ook flink moeite gekost de zaak te dichten.
Er zullen zowel in uw als in mijn ogen altijd ongerechtigheden gebeuren en blijven bestaan. Echter niemand die hier in Nederland woont hoeft niet van de honger om te komen en dat is ergens anders een ander verhaal.
Ik blaf niet tegen Marokkanen of over hun afkomst of welke andere
nationaliteit dan ook. Wij hebben ons aan de WET te houden, zoniet
dan kom je voor de rechter en die man spreekt recht volgens de Nederlandse wetgeving en die geld voor alle ingezetenen.
Je kunt allerlei verhalen er omheen breien maar wet is wet.
Het draait altijd om de kern en bijzaken word je niet op beoordeelt
zoals de Nerderlandse wetgeving luidt.
Dat is mijn antwoord zonder aanzien des persoons.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> *Beantwooord door Falankinsi.
> Ik ben zo langzamerhand wel gewend aan uw uitgebreide mening die
> u vrij onverveerd geeft en daar ben ik best content mee.
> U ziet alles wel door een verschrikkelijk donkere bril. Deze verworvenheden die u noemt is de evolutie van vele jaren en niet van vandaag of gisteren. Toen het land na de Tweede Wereldoorlog in puin lag hebben we allen hard gewerkt aan de wederopbouw. Er moest veel tol worden betaald aan ons lijf en leden. Het waren toen niet zulke zachte tijden. Van uitkering zoals vandaag aan de dag was in de vijftiger en zestiger jaren geen sprake. Toen gold de wet WIE NIET WERKT ZAL OOK NIET ETEN. En daar kon je het dan mee doen.
> We waren nauwelijks bevrijd toen kregen we de watersnoodramp van 1953 over ons heen en dat heeft ook flink moeite gekost de zaak te dichten.
> Er zullen zowel in uw als in mijn ogen altijd ongerechtigheden gebeuren en blijven bestaan. Echter niemand die hier in Nederland woont hoeft niet van de honger om te komen en dat is ergens anders een ander verhaal.
> Ik blaf niet tegen Marokkanen of over hun afkomst of welke andere
> nationaliteit dan ook. Wij hebben ons aan de WET te houden, zoniet
> ...


Mevrouw Hawa U moet mij niet iets (Marokkanen moeten berecht worden in Marokko) in de mond leggen wat nergens in mijn reactie staat.
Dus ik verwacht van u een EXCUUS en mij niet zwart maken want dat stel ik niet op prijs.

----------


## Hawa

Ik leg U niks in de mond,U zegt dit,oke,dus danmaar weer excuus...voor [email protected]@@..Maar het woord ga dan maar afvragen in je eigen land hoe je berecht wordt...lWaarom..Falanski..eigen land! Wat is u eigen land...We moeten samen gaan en begrijpen de dingen die we met zijn allen doorstaan. Het verleden haalt ons in. Nee het heden is nu! En alles wat verkeerd is aan politiek en expansie driift ..Moet een keer rechtgezet worden...Moslims,Christenen,Joden,Bhoedisten,Athei sten,iedereen ddie er is van drongen is...als er iemand moet zijn.....om de onderdrukking te kalmeren of te strijden naar rechtvardigheid,sollidariteit,iedereen gelijk aan elkaar,qua opvatting aan religie,humanisme,atheisme en andere zieleroerselen, een verbond,naar vrijheid van menigsuiting,Inscha Allah!!!(ik ben in de war)

----------


## Falankinsi

Geachte mevrouw Hawa,
Ik ben zo langzamerhand wel gewend hoe u reageert maar het spijt mij te moeten zeggen dat u mijn verhaal niet goed leest. Overigens dank ik u voor het excuus dat ik gaarne aanvaard. 
Laat ik u dit zeggen: Allen die hier in Nederland een status hebben
worden bij overtredingen van de wet berecht overeenkomstig de Nederlandse Wetgeving. En dat is niets meer of minder. Ik heb ook gezegd dat rang, stand of afkomst of nationaliteit geen verschil mag uitmaken.
En zo vind ik dat.
Overigens mijn hartelijke groeten en ik ben zeer content met de kleurrijke taal die u gebruikt.

----------


## Hawa

zie je wel.ik heb 3-aan,Hanneke Groentenman,over Samir A,over zijn berechting...Het is weer te zott voor woorden.Iedereen kakelt maaar door elkaar heen.Achja,dit weekend is het Pasen.Jezus werd gekruizigt,en hoe.Er zijn vele afbeeldingen van.Maar goed,even over Samir. Ik vind dat Nederland veel te overdreven doet. Ze hadden mij dan ook op moeten pakken. Ik heb ooit een tijdschrift gehad,gekocht,op meiviering va socialisten,anti oorlog,gebroken geweertje.Maar ik kocht een blaadje waarin volledig beschrijving stond om iemand uit te gaan schakelen.En bommen en die molotovs..Ja alles ..Ik verborg het ergens,ik wilde niks van weten.Totdat ik later een dubbelspion tegen kwam.Aan hem heb ik het terug gegeven.Hij vond het niet goed iedee,van mij,om zich hier mee bezig te gaan houden.En hij heeft mij de toekomst voorspeld..Maar Samir.Zak ku(ns)t mest.Plattegronden.
Niet zo moeilijk.Schiphol is zo lek als eeen mandje.Maar die straf.Geen stemrecht ook>waarmoet hij op stemmen dan! Oh!..hij mag geen politieke partij oprichtten..Oke! Samir is 20.Is getrouwd,heeft ook een kind,God met [email protected]! En iedereen walst maar over hem heen! Waarom! Ik ben ook moeder.En hij nog vader ook. Nee! Dit is klassenjustitie.Er zitten teveel Marokkantjes in de cel.Veel zusjes of zuster zijn hun broer of broertje kwijt.Ja in de cel.En nu gaat Samir voor terrorisme de bak in.Ik vraag het mij af.Nee inscha Allah!! Zowaar hij is,zowaaar hij ga..

----------


## Falankinsi

Hallo mevrouw Haga,
Ik vind het altijd een lust om je berichtjes en mening te lezen. Vooral dat je de zaken zo lekker dooreen gooit. Ik meen dat ik je al eens eerder had gewezen dat je zo heerlijkvan de hak op de tak kan springen in je bewoordingen maar ik wijd dat aan je levenslust en dat je gedachten al een tijdje vooruit lopen op wat je intoetst. Geeft niks ik vind het nog leuk ook.
Ik ga evenwel niet met je mee in je mening over dat heerschap die aanslagen wil plegen. Mevrouw Haga u gaat hem toch niet verdedigen
een aankomend extremist die meent de zaak te moeten opblazen naar zijn geloofsovertuiging. U bent toch zelf ook een Moslim wat vrede betekent en respect voor elkaar betoont. Ik neem onmiddellijk aan dat u dat niet bedoelt. 
Stel dat u nabij een kerncentrale woont en er gebeurt een aanslag
dan staat u toch niet te juichen. 
Deze lui zijn de luizen in de pels van Nederland en die zijn we liever kwijt dan rijk. Ze worden hier nog menselijk behandeld en krijgen nog een advocaat toegewezen van de staat waarvoor wij nog betalen ook.
Het is van de zotte. In het midden oosten weten ze wel raad met deze vampiers en krijgen ze zeker niet zo"n behandeling als in Nederland.
De thermometer van de tolerantie in Nederland moet ook maar naar
het nulpunt. Misschien helpt dat de veroorzakers van leed en deernis op andere gedachten te brengen.
Salaam Joh.

----------


## Hawa

mijn hart doet pijn. zoveel pijn.ik weet niet meer.Alleen als ik lees van andere kant,het Christelijke geloof,dan ga ik echt bang worden. Ik weet niet wat die christenen denken maar als ze zeggen dat Fatima naar Christelijk geloof is gestapt,en dat dat haar in Marokko als doodstraf wordt aanvaard. Nee Falanski,geloof of geen geloof,dit stelt mij diep triest. Het is pasen,het licht,ik zie alleen maar duisternis. Ik hoop dat iedereen van duisternis naar het licht gaat. Een uitweg. Maar als je jong bent,en in gevangenis zit,alleen en verlaten,dan mag Allah bij je zijn.Ik hoop dat. Niet met terreur,maar met liefde,zoals het hoort. Maar wie geft je dan ddie liefde.Als iedereen tegen Moslims is.En het geloof dom en achterlijk vindt. Wie heeft dit recht van sppreken. Ja die nederlanders spreken hun reht,zoals de Duits Gereformeerde kerk deed in Zuid-Afrika..Een bankje voor de blanken niet een voor de mens die daar was geboren. De zee was nieteens van hun! En nu in dit tijdperk gaat Israel maar gewoon door met hun anexatie drift. Lees de krant dan toch. Het is hersenspinsel om te doen geloven dat Israel Palestijnen vrijheid biedt. Deze vrijheid lijdt tot een burgeroorlog..Let maar op. Mijn gevoel zeg dat. En die jongens die hier worden berecht in Nederland.We moeten toch beter weten. We zien het niet. Of willen niks zien.Oogkleppen op! Het zijn de Christelijke Fundamentalisten die het doen!!! Die zaaien haat en ook hier bestaat totaal geen individuele vrijheid..ik heb gezegd. INscha Allah!!

----------


## Falankinsi

Nou mevrouw Hawa, u stelt mij diep teleur dat u zo over Nederland denkt. In dit land zijn vele geloven en niemand wordt belemmerd zijn geloof te belijden. Eeuwen en eeuwen lang hebben tientallen geloven vreedzaam naast elkaar geleefd. Er was geen wanklank te horen.
Dat er vershillen van opvattingen zijn, het zij zo. Ieder heeft daar zo zijn eigen mening en gedachtengang over. Dat Christenen haat zaaien geloof ik geen sikkepit van. Ja de tolerantie is inderdaad een stuk minder geworden maar dat heeft zijn oorzaken en dat is niet zo eenvoudig. Nu het gedoogbeleid wat wordt teruggedraaid schreeuwt men moord en brand. Men heeft het aan zich zelf te wijten.
Ik ga niet de hele wereld langs om de wereldese problemen te bespreken. Nederland is al meer dan genoeg. Willen we alllen in dit land naast elkaar leven dan is verdraagzaamheid een 1e vereiste. 
In Nederland kennen wij geen eerwraak dat is ons vreemd en onbetaamd. Er kunnen ook geen vetes tussen Islamieten, zoals kort geleden in Zeist is gebeurd, worden uitgevochten. Je overtreedt dan de wet en wordt dan in je kraag gegrepen en wordt recht gesproken en dan krijg je straf. Niets ongewoonst. Dat hier in Nederland fundamentalistische Christenen zijn is niet bewezen en ook niet dat zij haat zaaien. Het spijt te moeten constateren dat van Islamitische zijde
wel extremisten zijn die de haat trachten aan te wakkeren en goede Moslims in diskrediet brengen en dat is diep treurig.
Ik hoop van harte dat de samenleving inziet dat we alleen met gezamenlijke inzet de zaak kunnen klaren.
Groeten Falankinsi.

----------


## anouar25

de media is bezig met een megahype te creeren , wie had dat gedacht van geitenhoeden op een berg in marokko......naar een heuse issue op de agedna van de nederlandse ergo europese politiek.......what, s next sky,s the limit baby

----------


## anouar25

mediahype gecreerd met een doel,al die shit krijg je prat op je smoel
berghoeden in marokko,agendapunt van politiek nederland...what s next
sky,s the limit baby

----------


## Falankinsi

Niets is de media vreemd. Als de premier, J.P.Balkenende naast de pot piest, dan wordt hier een punt van gemaakt en eenshow opgevoerd van je welste.

----------


## Hawa

Na die berichtgeving over D66,waar menigeen lid wil worden van D66 en dan Kabinet laten willen vallen,was gewoon heerlijk een 1 april grap..Haha..naast de pot pissen!! Ik ben er ook in getrapt,ik dacht,al dit zou kunnen..weg met dit waardeloze..intolerante..mekkerigge geiten kabinet..Tariq Ramadan wil dialoog met Islam landen aangaan,vanwege sharia wetten,die vooral in nadeel werken van vrouwen,politieke tegenstanders en arme mensen. Maar Europa wil hem blijkbaar niet.Fransen haken af en Amerikanen willen hem geen baan geven.Is gewoon vechten tegen de bierkaai,denk ik dus maar weer. En dan wordt een meisje van school gestuuurd,die de mannen geen hand wil geven.Laten we toch wel wezen,laat haar toch! Komt wel goed.Moeten we overal zout op slakken leggen.Wat een slijmerlig geheel allemaal. De Paus is er slecht aan toe,iedereen stoomt binnen op het Sint Pietersplein,wat een walhalla. Laat die man toch waardig sterven,die Parkinson sloopt hem,en laat hem zo spoedig mogelijk naar Allah vertrekken,waar deze reispaus recht op heeft. Ze willen weer tribunaal oprichten om de daders in Darfur te gaan berechten..Welke daders bedoelen ze eigenlijk.Waarom niet voorkomen deze holocaust. Kijk naar Joegoslavie tribunaal,nog geen enkele werkelijke dader gepakt.Ja zo helpt je mensen wel aan werk.Heerlijke tijden dus! En sneeuwitje is eindelijk voor goed ingeslapen,weer een issue voor leven in coma of uiteindelijk in echte rust belust.de wereld brand,maar waar het werkelijk omgaat,stapt men met zevenmaals laarsen omheen. En Ali B moet een rampen cenario betreden,en weet je wel hoeveel dit gaat kosten.Ik kots mijn couscous er weer uit..ik ga misslijk worden van al deze gedoe..prettige weekend..fijn weekend..Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Hawa

over de stam van de moslims geen woord meer. Jammer.Als je al die onrecht leest over onze moslimbroeders. Ik bedoel onder moslimbroeders die zicch verbonden voelen met geloof. Je vraagt je af hoe het hier verder moet.Maar niet alleen hier,maar ook in onze buurlanden. Ik ben bang dat alles over de kling wordt gejaagt. Ik ben krities.Ik ben boos dat ze Samir A zo behandelen. En ik ben boos op Mohammed B..waarom praaat hij niet! En waarom praat Hirchi Ali Ali wel.En staat daar in glamourpak vergiffenis te vragen aan Theo van Gogh.Omdat hij onwetend was.Mohammed B zeg iets met je woord. Niet meer met die daden die zo wreed zijn en tegen moslim geloof in gaan.Waarom zeg je niet tegen Hirchi Ali Ali dat ze moet stoppen.Maar op konkrete en humane manier,waarop iedere moslim hier in Nederland en ook daar buiten recht op heeft.Je stelt Nederland in slecht daglicht.De Amerikanen,de vrijheid,de democratie,iedereen kan zich aar vestigen! Denk eens na! Hoe moet een democratie eruit zien. Ja dat kan best wel met moslim geloof.En geloof mij als je het echte humane vredelievende moslim geloof wilt integreren doe het dan nu! Maar niet die zwaard.Het woord de rede...anders meet je je zelf aan ..aan fascisme! Maar Hirchi Ali Ali zegt...dat jihad-jeugd de Koran gebruiken..maar die fascisme dan....Hallo!!

----------


## super ick

Voor mij blijft het een raar fenomeen: Moslimbroeders. Een volledig misplaatste term. Moslims hebben namelijk het meest te vrezen van.......Moslims! Sinds de kruistochten zijn veruit de meeste Moslimslachtoffers gevallen door de hand van ........Moslims. Onderlinge twisten en oorlogen zijn ook momenteel aan de orde van de dag.
Op veel plaatsen worden, binnen het eigen geloof, andere stromingen een kopje kleiner gemaakt. 
Ik vind het dan ook droevig hier met grote regelmaat te lezen dat men gemakkelijk over goede Moslims spreekt. Wat is een goede Moslim? Uiteraard de gelijkdenkende! De ander is een slechte. Daar ligt de bron van veel ellende. Deze gedachtegang hoeft alleen maar uitvergroot en uitgebaat te worden en men heeft de poppen aan het dansen.
Het is een goed recht jezelf als goede Moslim te beschouwen maar geef anderen de ruimte en het recht dat ook te doen. Zonder hen te kleineren of op hen neer te kijken. Als we dat op kunnen brengen kan er veel leed voorkomen worden!
Respecteer elkaar manier van leven en geloven en laat je niet aanzetten tot andere gedachten.

----------


## Falankinsi

Falankinsi:
Dit is mij uit het hart gegrepen. Gelukkig zijn er nog weldenkende mensen die hun afschuw uitspreken tegen geloofsgeweld en andere
misdadige intimiteiten.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door iQra_ 
> *Nou falansiksi eeuwenlng stel je? Zegt dat eens aan de nabestaande van de holocaust en de eeuwenlange vervolging door christenen.*


Falankinsi:
Waar slaat dat onzinnige citaat nou op. Eeuwenlang komt niet voor in het citaat. Voorts is tevens niet genoemd holocaust dat in dit zinsverband niet tersprake komt.
Ik raad je aan beter te lezen en de schrijver zijn bedoeling te begrijpen.

----------


## Hawa

Als je pagina een leest weet je wel waar het overgaat. Maurice Berger vindt dat moslims hier in Nederland zelf maar een zuil mooeten gaan oprichten zoals ook die andere zuilen ooit hebben gedaan. Maar het lukt hen hier niet omdat ze allemaal andere visie hebben. Op de Ned. tv. heb je inderdaad wel discussie programmas waar moslims hun mening kunnen geven. B.v. in romdom tien. Hier ging het over fundamentalisten de laatste keer. Volgens mij onderschatten de Nederlanders de problematiek hier. Als ik hoor dat velen worden gediscrimineerd op hun werk en ook nog zich kapot werken dat doet mij dat vreselijke pijn. Ik vind dat er veel meer televisie moet komen met anders taligen.Humor,veel meer humor ook! Ik mis dat echt wel. Maar discussies over moslim zijn hier in Nederland blijft hot item. Als je hoort dat submission voor Rai dua is uitgezonden,samen achteraf discussie,dan kan je daar niks tegen doen. Ik hoorde dat de ondertiteling nieteens klopte,en dat er rechts radicalen in die zaal zaten.En dat Mevr.Hirschi Ali Ali voor de moslim vrouw opkomt,zij is gepromoveerd als vrijheidstrijdster.Nou echt daar kan ik mij boos overmaken.Je moest eens weten hoe Fox t.v.(Amerikaans) ons land in verkeerd dag licht zet.Dus het nieuws blijft maar manipuleren..

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Als je pagina een leest weet je wel waar het overgaat. Maurice Berger vindt dat moslims hier in Nederland zelf maar een zuil mooeten gaan oprichten zoals ook die andere zuilen ooit hebben gedaan. Maar het lukt hen hier niet omdat ze allemaal andere visie hebben. Op de Ned. tv. heb je inderdaad wel discussie programmas waar moslims hun mening kunnen geven. B.v. in romdom tien. Hier ging het over fundamentalisten de laatste keer. Volgens mij onderschatten de Nederlanders de problematiek hier. Als ik hoor dat velen worden gediscrimineerd op hun werk en ook nog zich kapot werken dat doet mij dat vreselijke pijn. Ik vind dat er veel meer televisie moet komen met anders taligen.Humor,veel meer humor ook! Ik mis dat echt wel. Maar discussies over moslim zijn hier in Nederland blijft hot item. Als je hoort dat submission voor Rai dua is uitgezonden,samen achteraf discussie,dan kan je daar niks tegen doen. Ik hoorde dat de ondertiteling nieteens klopte,en dat er rechts radicalen in die zaal zaten.En dat Mevr.Hirschi Ali Ali voor de moslim vrouw opkomt,zij is gepromoveerd als vrijheidstrijdster.Nou echt daar kan ik mij boos overmaken.Je moest eens weten hoe Fox t.v.(Amerikaans) ons land in verkeerd dag licht zet.Dus het nieuws blijft maar manipuleren..*


Niet alleen Fox maakt zich hier schuldig aan. Wat denk je van de informatievoorziening in Nederland?
Hier wordt ook nogal wat onder de pet gehouden hoor.

----------


## Falankinsi

Beantwoord Falankinsi:
Met Maurice Berger kan ikhet niet eens mee zijn. Zijn denkpatroon is
natuurlijk Westers en dat is nu eenmaal anders dan iemand die een denkpatroon heeft uit een Arabische achtergrond. De verschillen zijn niet
te overbruggen. Als kind word je opgevoed uit een Westers land of wel
uit een Arabisch land. Noch de een noch de ander is zomaar om te bakken. Het zal nog generaties duren voordat hier verandering in komt.
Zolang geen vermenging plaats vindt tussen Westerlingen (op grote schaal) en mensen van Arabische afkomst zullen de tegenstellingen groot blijven. Het is de vraag of we nog naar elkaar kunnen toegroeien
en in het slechte geval de tegenstellingen groter worden.
Echter laten we de hoop niet laten varen want dan zal onze toekomst er niet rooskleurig uitzien.

----------


## Hawa

Ik vind juist wel dat verschillende culturen naar elkaar toegroeien.Alleen het grote obstakel in onderdrukking. Ik zag laatst die film van die Chineze geintegreerde mevrouw op ned.3..Tegenlicht!! Cursisten anderstaligen gingen op visite in Gereformeerde dorp,was het nou Urk of Voldendam,ik weet echt niet meer.Een moslim cursist wees naar het mannelijke ondergoed wat aan was lijn hing.Mannelijk ondergoed met lange pijpen tot op de kuit,maar die kont lag er echter helemaal uit.Hij wilde weten wat dit te betekenen had en liep naar Nederlandse gekostumeerde vroouw in tradito kleren.Maar ach! Zij kon hier geen antwoord op geven en vooral niet met een man.Hoe hij durfde te vragen.Het zijn gewoon schijtbroeken die daar aan de lijn hangen.In middeleeuwen hadden die mannen ook van die broeken.Als je je behoefte wilde doen hoefde je alleen maar te bukken en de hatseflats viel er weer uit.Haha.Over culturen te blijven spreken.Hier in Holland is traditie in sommige gebiedsdelen nog zeer conservatief.Hadden we laatst nog niet epedimie rode hond,waar vrouwen die zwanger zijn ,als ze besmet raken met dit virus een gehandicapt op de wereld zetten.Beseffen die christen broeders dan niet dat bekrompenheid,achterhaaldheid,hun domme kaaskoppen doen geloven dat God eeuwig groot is.En het lijden voorop staat.Mooi! In islam dus niet

----------


## Falankinsi

Van Falankinsi:
Ik kan er wel om lachen Hawa. Ik heb deze komedie gezien op de televisie. Overigens naar mijn mening was het Volendam. Vergeet niet dat dit uitzonderlijkheden zijn. Het Westen van Nederland, hoe klein het land ook is daar zitten enorme verschillen van denkwijzen in. En vooral
ten aanzien van de godsdiensten met elk hun eigen geloofje.
Ach je moet de godsdiensten hier niet in betrekken. Een voorbeeld:
Ik ben in Scheveningen gevoren in 1931 en woonde tot mijn twaalfde jaar in het oude dorp. Hier in dit dorp was men streng gereformeerd of
Hervormd Protestant Christelijk. De manier van leven verschilde al veel met den Haag. Dit soort dorpen hadden hun eigen cultuur en gewoonterecht. Het was zeer moeilijk kontakten te leggen. Elke vreemdeling van buiten het dorp werd met argusogen bekeken en om in zo een dorpsgemeenschap opgenomen te worden ging een lange tijd overheen. Meestal bleef je een buitenstaander.
Tijdens de Tweede wereldoorlog in de hongerwinter van 44/45 verbleven we in een dorpje in Friesland in Blija. Als Hollander komend
vanuit het westen werd je net in de gemeenschap geduld.
Wij, de hollanders uit west Nederland zeiden dan ook dat deze dorpjes
met kranten zijn dichtgeplakt (met andere woorden je kijkt niet naar binnen en komt ook niets te weten). Wij vinden dat oerconservatief.
In kan met niet voorstellen dat deze zaken niet in de Islamitische
gemeenschappen voorkomen. Overigens vind ik je opmerkingen best grappig.

----------


## rljf81

U verwijst in uw artikel naar de stam der moslims, alsof dit een door de nederlanders zelf gecreeerd ding is. dit vindt ik onjuist.
Allereerst omdat het idee van stammen in de kern iets (zoals u dat zo mooi noemt) on-Nederlands is, of je moet een paar honderd jaar terug willen gaan. Toen u in Egypte kopten (niet koten) zag realiseerde u zich toen dat het de arabieren waren en zijn die deze mensen ernstig verdrukken, in sommige van deze landen ben je als christenvrouw verplicht een moslim te trouwen. Het was het sultanaat van Baghdad die mensen van andere religies (dan de islamitische) d.m.v. tekens op kleding en huizen herkenbaar maakte, later is deze methode gebruikt door onze buren om de joden, homo's en zigeuners te vernederen. Maar dat wist u vast wl. Terug naar onze tijd: aan het Amsterdamse mercatorplein bedreigde een marokkaanse man een agent met een mes en werd doodgeschoten (in enig andere buurt terecht maar zowaar niet hier) waarop de versie van de marokkaanse 'stille tocht' zijn intrede deed, leek verdacht veel op demonstraties die we kennen van tv..
Blijkbaar behoorde deze jongeman tot een bepaalde groep (stam?) die het recht had iemand te bedreigen (van een andere stam?). Dit soort voorbeelden zijn talrijk, het komt er vaak op neer dat deze jongeren volledig overtuigd zijn van hun gelijk en waarheid. Het is ronduit t makkelijk om te beweren dat de autochtonen (u noemt ze trouwens Nederlanders, heel apart gezien de insteek van uw verhaal) het wij/zij verhaal in gang hebben gezet. De reden voor het jarenlang ontbreken van n politieke stroming binnen deze gemeenschap is eerder te wijten aan onderlinge twist en het onvermogen om gezammelijk tot een statement te komen. Opvallend (dit vindt u vast ook) is het feit dat binnen de radicalen (abou dyadya etc.) wel animo is voor politiek. Vergeet u dan alstublieft niet dat er veel aanwijzingen zijn dat de geweldadige groep maar een fractie is van het aantal mensen dat van Nederland op de lange termijn een islamitisch land wil maken via de politiek. wij/zij? Doet u er vrolijk aan mee, maar vraag uzelf wel of u dan tegen die tijd nog wel columnist wilt of kunt zijn!

----------


## Falankinsi

[QUOTE]_Geplaatst door rljf81_ 
*U verwijst in uw artikel naar de stam der moslims, alsof dit een door de nederlanders zelf gecreeerd ding is. dit vindt ik onjuist.
Allereerst omdat het idee van stammen in de kern iets (zoals u dat zo mooi noemt) on-Nederlands is, of je moet een paar honderd jaar terug willen gaan. Toen u in Egypte kopten (niet koten) zag realiseerde u zich toen dat het de arabieren waren en zijn die deze mensen ernstig verdrukken, in sommige van deze landen ben je als christenvrouw verplicht een moslim te trouwen. Het was het sultanaat van Baghdad die mensen van andere religies (dan de islamitische) d.m.v. tekens op kleding en huizen herkenbaar maakte, later is deze methode gebruikt door onze buren om de joden, homo's en zigeuners te vernederen. Maar dat wist u vast wl. Terug naar onze tijd: aan het Amsterdamse mercatorplein bedreigde een marokkaanse man een agent met een mes en werd doodgeschoten (in enig andere buurt terecht maar zowaar niet hier) waarop de versie van de marokkaanse 'stille tocht' zijn intrede deed, leek verdacht veel op demonstraties die we kennen van tv..
Blijkbaar behoorde deze jongeman tot een bepaalde groep (stam?) die het recht had iemand te bedreigen (van een andere stam?). Dit soort voorbeelden zijn talrijk, het komt er vaak op neer dat deze jongeren volledig overtuigd zijn van hun gelijk en waarheid. Het is ronduit t makkelijk om te beweren dat de autochtonen (u noemt ze trouwens Nederlanders, heel apart gezien de insteek van uw verhaal) het wij/zij verhaal in gang hebben gezet. De reden voor het jarenlang ontbreken van n politieke stroming binnen deze gemeenschap is eerder te wijten aan onderlinge twist en het onvermogen om gezammelijk tot een statement te komen. Opvallend (dit vindt u vast ook) is het feit dat binnen de radicalen (abou dyadya etc.) wel animo is voor politiek. Vergeet u dan alstublieft niet dat er veel aanwijzingen zijn dat de geweldadige groep maar een fractie is van het aantal mensen dat van Nederland op de lange termijn een islamitisch land wil maken via de politiek. wij/zij? Doet u er vrolijk aan mee, maar vraag uzelf wel of u dan tegen die tijd nog wel columnist wilt of kunt zijn!* [/QUOTE)

Beantwoord door Falankinsi:
De colomnist, de heer M.B. heeft Arabisch en de sjaria bestudeerd.
Hij heeft enige tijd in een islamitisch land in het midden oosten gewoond
en gestudeerd. Met zijn uitspraken die hij aan zijn arabische vrienden deed zoals wij, de hollanders niet zo zeer de godsdienst op een voetstuk zetten vond ik nogal een eigenzinnige opmerking. Het kan toch niet zo zijn dat hij voor het voltallige christendom zo predikt. Overigens is naar mijn mening de uitspraak <de stam der moslims> een zelf door hem verzonnen uitspraak. Wij spreken toch ook niet over de stam der christenen. Ik vind dat de heer B niet objectief is. Ik voel wel aan dat hij door zijn langdurig verblijf in het midden oosten zijn mening beinvloed is.
Wij kennen dit ook als je wordt beinvloed door een buitenlandse mogendheid. Voorveelden te over.

----------


## Hawa

Wat zijn we toch bang voor islam! Nouja je geweten spreekt zeker boekdelen.Hoe kan je nu Abu Jaja als een wolf in schaapskleren neerzetten,want dat stelt U,alleen niet rechtstreeks.U kan altijd U notitie boekje hanteren.Ga nu maar even langs dan in Oezbekistan als u dat belieft.Om te gaan vragen hoe het politieke klimaat daar inelkaar steekt.Nou ik denk dat U notitie boekje gelijk met U samen op brandstapel geraakt waar U dan het een of ander bekend dat U de ware terrorist bent.Ja Zo zit dat dus! En De Amerikanen schreeuwen nu moord en brand en de Engelsen erbij te mekkeren.Ik zeg U. Met islam is niks mis mee.Is beter geloof dan wat de christenen uit kramen,over hun lijdens weg. Islam is vrede! De slam in oezbekistan is niet echte islam,semie islam door oude kolonist Rusland opgelegd,en ze mogen bepaalde dingen van islam.U denkt nu als wij radicale islam partij oprichtten dat Nederland van de aardbodem zal verdrijven.Nee juist niet,dan is het een keer afgelopen met al die scheinheilige huisjes,Nouja ik zeg maar wat. Ik ben niet bang.Alleen ik ben boos en verdrietig,hoe kan een grootmacht als Amerika het Oezbeekse volk zo laten vallen.Kijk.En dat noemt zich ware Christen.En ga nu mij niet vertellen wat islam nu weer heeft uitgespookt.Laat dat maar zitten.Kijk alleen naar het goede van een religie......en niet naar het slechte...Dat zijn stammen..clans....Hier in het westen zijn het imperiums...Jaja Allemaal onderdrukkers dus..We moeten met zijn allen en niet de zaak verknallen..opkomen voor iedereen ..hoort Oezbekistan ook bij.etc.Oeroud land,met vele tradities,de hunnen,de perzen,de ottomanen,turken,mongolen,chinezen,ariers,etc.etc. Denk toch eens na!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Wat zijn we toch bang voor islam! Nouja je geweten spreekt zeker boekdelen.Hoe kan je nu Abu Jaja als een wolf in schaapskleren neerzetten,want dat stelt U,alleen niet rechtstreeks.U kan altijd U notitie boekje hanteren.Ga nu maar even langs dan in Oezbekistan als u dat belieft.Om te gaan vragen hoe het politieke klimaat daar inelkaar steekt.Nou ik denk dat U notitie boekje gelijk met U samen op brandstapel geraakt waar U dan het een of ander bekend dat U de ware terrorist bent.Ja Zo zit dat dus! En De Amerikanen schreeuwen nu moord en brand en de Engelsen erbij te mekkeren.Ik zeg U. Met islam is niks mis mee.Is beter geloof dan wat de christenen uit kramen,over hun lijdens weg. Islam is vrede! De slam in oezbekistan is niet echte islam,semie islam door oude kolonist Rusland opgelegd,en ze mogen bepaalde dingen van islam.U denkt nu als wij radicale islam partij oprichtten dat Nederland van de aardbodem zal verdrijven.Nee juist niet,dan is het een keer afgelopen met al die scheinheilige huisjes,Nouja ik zeg maar wat. Ik ben niet bang.Alleen ik ben boos en verdrietig,hoe kan een grootmacht als Amerika het Oezbeekse volk zo laten vallen.Kijk.En dat noemt zich ware Christen.En ga nu mij niet vertellen wat islam nu weer heeft uitgespookt.Laat dat maar zitten.Kijk alleen naar het goede van een religie......en niet naar het slechte...Dat zijn stammen..clans....Hier in het westen zijn het imperiums...Jaja Allemaal onderdrukkers dus..We moeten met zijn allen en niet de zaak verknallen..opkomen voor iedereen ..hoort Oezbekistan ook bij.etc.Oeroud land,met vele tradities,de hunnen,de perzen,de ottomanen,turken,mongolen,chinezen,ariers,etc.etc. Denk toch eens na!!*


Antwoord van Falankinsi:
Nou Miss Hawa u gaat nogal boos tekeer. Wat is nou beter, je kunt dat niet bewijzen dat de Islam het enige ware geloof is. Ik vind het ernstig
misplaatst dat je hiermee schermt. Je kunt onmogelijk stellen dat de ene godsdienst beter is dan die ander. Als Islam vrede betekent dan zouden ze onderling elkaar niet naar het leven staan. Wat Oezbekistan betreft, daar wordt geen godsdienstoorlog gevoerd maar men wil de dictator daar weg hebben. Men wil een democratie, zoals in Oekraine
e.a. Dat levert spanningen op en komen dan tot een uitbarsting.
Ik zou Abu Jah Jah niet zien als een wolf in schaapskleren maar meer als een vos die passie predikt en wel in zijn eigen belang. Hij maakt op een slinkse manier gebruik van de ontevredenheid van Marokkanen in Belgie. In Nederland zal hij geen voet aan de grond krijgen. De meeste
Marokkanen lusten hem niet. Op een slinkse manier is hij Belgie binnen gekomen. Hij was in feite geen vluchteling. Bovendien studeren op kosten van de Belgische staat. Dat is geen slimheid maar de zaak beduvelen.
Zolang Nederland al eeuwen onder zeeniveau ligt en wij ons behoud danken aan onze waterbouwkundige knappe ingenieurs zie ik Nederland niet een Islamitiesch land worden.
Graag Miss Hawa laat u zich wat genuanceerder uit: wat gij niet wilt dat u geschiedt doe dat ook een ander niet.

----------


## Hawa

U zegt dat ik islam als ware geloof wil hebben.Ik suggereer iets.Wat nu hebben aan wereldpolitiek is toch en dan ook nog onder het motto democratische een ware aanfluiting. Dat bedoel ik ermee te zeggen en als Oezbekistan als voorbeeld.Kijk die dictator is net zo erg als Saddam Hoesein,en Amerika heeft daar buffer gemaakt als vliegbasis,vawege Taliban,cq Alqaida. Dan ligt er nog wat olie in de bodem.En ga zo maar weer door. Amerika houdt die dictator een hand boven zijn hoofd,tenkostte van Oezbeken. En die Poetin ook een vreselijke scheinheilige dictator die al die terroristen heeft kapot geschoten in Beslan.Zo zie ik het Falanski.En hier in Nederland zijn wij bang voor moslims..Lat mij toch niet lachen zeg...U moet toch ook wel weten hoe het echt in elkaar steekt..ik ben benieuwd..

----------


## rljf81

Je kunt heel veel kritiek hebben op de Verenigde Staten, je kunt ook heel goed doorslaan in populistische linkse omware anti-amerika retoriek en je kunt ook heel goed commentaar hebben op de wereldpolitiek zonder te voelen wat de consequenties zijn van het net nemen van een beslissing.... Dit is inderdaad sarcastisch bedoeld.

Je zou je af kunnen vragen waarom Frankrijk als enige (elf) in olie handelde met Irak en dus tegen de oorlog was (chirac is zelfs grootaandeelhouder van elf). Je zou je af kunnen vragen hoe het kan dat wanneer er zoveel 'moslimbroeders' slachtoffer zijn van een tsunami, de hele arabische wereld net zoveel geld doneert als Nederland op 1 avond... Je zou je af kunnen vragen waarom de hele arabische wereld demonstreert vanwege een koran die door de plee is gespoeld terwijl terroristen moskeen gebruiken als sluipschuttersnest, munitiedepots en de koran als bobytrap... Verder zou je je iets meer bezig kunnen houden met de vraag waarom alle arabische regeringen er zo op gebrand zijn hun bevolking dom te houden, niets voor vrouwen doen en eigenlijk nog het meest aan heilgschennis doen namelijk, mensenrechten tot op het bot negeren..

Ten slotte stel ik voor dat je eens een afspraakje met falanski maakt, als je m dan toch spreekt vraag 'm dan eens wat ie nou precies met zijn reactie op mijn stuk bedoeld (zie reactie 'stam der moslims'). Iemand die in het midden oosten heeft gestudeerd zou toch moeten weten dat christelijke mensen behoren tot de kopten.... Vindt je ook niet?

----------


## Hawa

U hoeft mij niet in een hoek te drukken als vrouw.Ik weet al die misstanden wel.En als we steeds maar weer daar ophameren dan schieten we niks op. Ik ga van de ware moslims uit. Moslims die kritisch zijn,hun woord verkondigen en moedig zijn. Veel moslim vrouwen doen dat. En internet is een ware redding om met andere vrouwen uit allerei landen te praten. Maar Israel overtreedt toch keer op keer de wet. Amerika steunt die onderdrukkers door dik en dun.En de vrouwen worden nog harder aangepakt.Alle verworven vrijheden zijn zij ontnomen. Het enigste perspectief in deze onderdrukkings methode is om de vrouwen in Koeweit en later in Saoedie toch maar stemrecht te gaan geven. Nou ik vraag mij af wie hier achter zit. Pakistan de grootste onderdrukker vriend van Amerika. Oezbekistan idem dito.Afghanistan waar onze beroeps militairen zitten.Het gaat om geld en niet om humane menselijke redenen.Daarom ben ik boos en verontwaardigd.En als je de mensen dom houdt,kan je ze lekker manipuleren.Maar ook onze media en onze regering houdt ons dom,terwijl we van alles kunnen halen van internet. Er wordt gemeten met twee maten. En echt moslims zijn dupe ervan..Ik ga ziek worden van al dat fundamentalische gezeik.Ze drijven de mensen in een hoek,die van angst hun nagels afbijten,propaganda angst....En dan maar praten over een achterlijke cultuur.Nee achterlijk is het niet willen weten en vooral niet luisteren...

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *U hoeft mij niet in een hoek te drukken als vrouw.Ik weet al die misstanden wel.En als we steeds maar weer daar ophameren dan schieten we niks op. Ik ga van de ware moslims uit. Moslims die kritisch zijn,hun woord verkondigen en moedig zijn. Veel moslim vrouwen doen dat. En internet is een ware redding om met andere vrouwen uit allerei landen te praten. Maar Israel overtreedt toch keer op keer de wet. Amerika steunt die onderdrukkers door dik en dun.En de vrouwen worden nog harder aangepakt.Alle verworven vrijheden zijn zij ontnomen. Het enigste perspectief in deze onderdrukkings methode is om de vrouwen in Koeweit en later in Saoedie toch maar stemrecht te gaan geven. Nou ik vraag mij af wie hier achter zit. Pakistan de grootste onderdrukker vriend van Amerika. Oezbekistan idem dito.Afghanistan waar onze beroeps militairen zitten.Het gaat om geld en niet om humane menselijke redenen.Daarom ben ik boos en verontwaardigd.En als je de mensen dom houdt,kan je ze lekker manipuleren.Maar ook onze media en onze regering houdt ons dom,terwijl we van alles kunnen halen van internet. Er wordt gemeten met twee maten. En echt moslims zijn dupe ervan..Ik ga ziek worden van al dat fundamentalische gezeik.Ze drijven de mensen in een hoek,die van angst hun nagels afbijten,propaganda angst....En dan maar praten over een achterlijke cultuur.Nee achterlijk is het niet willen weten en vooral niet luisteren...*


Antwoord van Falankinsi:
Nou Miss Hawa een discussie met jou is al heel moeilijk. Je moet je wel bij de feiten houden. Het staat toch als een paal boven water dat vrijwel in alle landen, waar het mohammedanisme wordt gepredikt, de vrouw
geen enkele vrijheid kent zoals hier in het westen. Jullie zouden je in een paradijs moeten wanen. Nou ga ik er geen tientallen landen bijhalen waar de vrouw niets maar dan ook niets, behalve kinderen baren, mag.
Ik haal twee landen aan: Iran en Saoedi Arabie. Ik neem aan dat je kranten leest daar staat het nodige in en de getuigenissen van de vrouwen die deze landen zijn ontvlucht. De achterlijkheid komt van het consevatisme uit dorpen die veraf zijn gelegen in het berggebied, waar de trend van vernieuwing geen kans krijgt. 
Wat vind je eigenlijk van de Marokkaanse mannen die van vakantie terukomen uit Marokko en daar hun vrouwen achterlaten? 
Je zou er zelf maar bij betrokken zijn en wat is je antwoord daarop.
Ik raad je aan je zaakjes systematisch af te wikkelen anders wordt het soep zonder ballen.
Allah zegene je met al je gebreken.

----------


## rljf81

Ik denk dat je onterecht denkt dat ik je als vrouw in een hoek wil drukken, de moslimvrouwen waaraan jij refereert vindt ik (vaak) heldinnen. Maar daar is ook een reden voor: Het wordt niet voor niets heldhaftig genoemd wanneer je in dit soort landen tegen een (fundamentalistische) stroming ingaat.. Dat jij op het internet je mening kan verkondigen is voor veel vrouwen absoluut niet mogelijk en of dat al dan niet met de Islam te maken heeft laat ik in het midden. Ik denk dat het daarom gevaarlijk is wat je zegt over de 'ware moslim', binnen de drie monothestische religies is maar n 'persoon' die daarover uiteindelijk oordeelt.. 

Zaken als olieleveranties aan Frankrijk en het ontheiligen van de koran en jullie gebedshuizen door andere moslims zijn blijkbaar geen reden om boos over te worden.. Denk je niet dat je daardoor voor jezelf een wat eenzijdig verhaal neerzet?

Aangezien Oezbekistan je schijnt bezig te houden, zul je misschien geintereseerd zijn in het feit dat er veel arabisch geld is gestoken in een islamitische opstand met als doel van Oezbekistan een Islamitische staat te maken.. Het is een beetje het verhaal van de Nederlanders die uit indi werden verjaagd door de Japanners (het werd er voor de indonesirs niet beter op)..

Ik ben ervan overtuigd dat je een groot rechtvaardigheidsgevoel hebt, je zult dan echter ook oor moeten hebben voor zaken die niet-moslims worden aangedaan. Wat vindt je van het verhaal van een (ex) kolonel uit het iraanse leger die zichzelf bekeerd heeft tot het christendom maar daarvoor zonder proces is vastgezet ondanks zijn moed en inzet voor het land.. Voorbeelden zoals deze zijn talrijk.. Er bestaat een site die betrouwbaar feiten belicht over dit soort zaken: opendoors.nl

----------


## rljf81

Misschien dat Falankinski wat normaler kan reageren, je verpest je afspraakje met je favo discusiegenoot.. Ik betwijfel ook of iemand op jou zegen zit te wachten. Hou je gewoon aan de feiten, je hebt al laten zien dat je aardig wat feiten kent en deze weet op te noemen..

Snapte overigens niet welke kant je op wou met je reactie op mijn stuk, je deelt in elk geval mijn menig over deze columnist en dat er wat tegengewicht moet worden geboden in dit soort discussies..

----------


## tr_imparator

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> [B]Je moet je wel bij de feiten houden. Het staat toch als een paal boven water dat vrijwel in alle landen, waar het mohammedanisme wordt gepredikt, de vrouw
> geen enkele vrijheid kent zoals hier in het westen.



O ja? Wat versta jij onder vrijheid? Geef is een paar bewijzen?






> Jullie zouden je in een paradijs moeten wanen. Nou ga ik er geen tientallen landen bijhalen waar de vrouw niets maar dan ook niets, behalve kinderen baren, mag.


Dat kan je ook niet.





> Ik haal twee landen aan: Iran en Saoedi Arabie. Ik neem aan dat je kranten leest daar staat het nodige in en de getuigenissen van de vrouwen die deze landen zijn ontvlucht. De achterlijkheid komt van het consevatisme uit dorpen die veraf zijn gelegen in het berggebied, waar de trend van vernieuwing geen kans krijgt.


Iran en Saoudi Arabie kan je ten eerste niet als maatstaf nemen voor andere islamitische landen. Ten tweede is het zo dat de Islam juist voor gelijkwaardigheid staat en tegen vrouwenondrukking is. Het is dus iets cultureels. Maar wist je ook dat er in SA het laagst aantal gevallen van verkrachting zijn. In Amerika gebeurt het dagelijks en niet 1 keer ook.




> Wat vind je eigenlijk van de Marokkaanse mannen die van vakantie terukomen uit Marokko en daar hun vrouwen achterlaten?



Ik vind het betreurenswaardig. Maar gelukkig zijn het er heel weinig( tientallen). Het is zeker moeilijk voor die personen als Verdonk op basis van foutieve informatie die vrouwen niet terug wil halen, maar dat wist je al.




> Je zou er zelf maar bij betrokken zijn en wat is je antwoord daarop.
> Ik raad je aan je zaakjes systematisch af te wikkelen anders wordt het soep zonder ballen.
> Allah zegene je met al je gebreken.


 :Confused:  Op de persoon spelen wordt vaak gebruikt om de bewijslast te onderduiken, danwel bij gebrek aan argumenten.

----------


## Hawa

Soep met ballen eet ik tegenwooordig al niet meer.Er zit allemaal hormonen in. Een vrouw is een en al hormoon zal u nu wel denken. En vergist U zich niet Islamitische vrouwen. Die weten zo alngzamerhand wel hoe ze met hun mannen om moeten gaan hoe hard ze het in hun bestaan ook hebben. Ze doen hun best. En we moeten het niet voor hun in gaan vullen hoe ze daar moeten leven of hier moeten gaan leven. Voral de Nederlanders niet die hebben teveel kaas gegeten en boter op hun hoofd,en die ballen er nog bij. Nog even over Oezbekistan. Dit volk heeft enorm te lijden gehad onder USSR..Communistisch Rusland. Het Aral mmeer is door irrigattie totaal verwoest,vanwege katoen plantages.Water iis daar heilig.En in die tijd mocht je geen geloof belijden.In de tijden van Glasnost kregen Oezbeken meer vrijheden.Het ging weer beter,vrije handel werd ook weer toegestaan,in beperkte mate.Oppositie partijen zijn verboden. En Karimov,voormailge partijbons is niet alleen president maar ook premier.In het autoritair geleide Oezekistan komen de mensenrechten er bekaaid af.We heeft Karimov zelf een oppositiepartij opgericht,de Partij voor de Progressie van het Vaderland.Lekker makkelijk.Hij is dictator en Amerika houdt hand boven zijn hoofd.Nu mag de VN niet naar binnen.Er is heel wat mis
in Oezbekistan..onschuldige mensen..en daar gaat het om..

----------


## Hawa

Echt mijnheer Falanski U bent wel super negatief.U vertelt alleen maar negatief nieuws over moslims. We moeten van het positieve uitgaan.En als we daar van uit gaan kunnen we mensen die zo denken een andere weg wijzen.Meestal zijn deze mensen zelf al onderdrukt.Vooral in Marokko.Ook de vrouwen van Marokko zijn sterk en met een doorzettingsvermogen waar menig Nederlandse vrouw nog iets van kan leren. De meeste moslims zijn juist blij met Nedrland.Vandaag de dag wordt de Koran op allerlei manieren misbruikt..Is gewoon kleineren. En daar gaat het om.Kleineren. Dat is toch vreselijk dom. Maar goed.Vrouwen worden overal onderdrukt. Vroeger was dat niet zo. Ook onder moslims niet. Vrouwen hadden eigen handel en mochten gewoon handel drijven. In Zuid-Afrika waren sommige stammen ook gelijkwaardig aan elkaar vooral man en vrouw. Maar sinds de komt van de kolonisten is dit snel veranderd.In Nederland was geen vrouw die werkte.Later pas.Nog niet zo lang geleden.Het begon met Dolle Mina.baas in eigen buik.Even later feministische bewegingen die zo door schoten dat alle mannen sukkels waren.Nu lopen vrouwen op straat in een Heksentocht tegen seksueel geweld,vrouwen worden hier zo langzamerhand als seksobjecten gezien.Tienerseks bijvoorbeeld.Het schiet hier ook behoorlijk door.Er is nog veel werk aan de winkel..vrijheid.wat is vrijheid..niet die [email protected]@

----------


## Falankinsi

Bittere nasmaak.
Van Falankinsi:
Geachte Mevrouw Hawa,
Het moet mij van het hart u te zeggen dat u mij teleurstelt in uw rechtstreekse opmerkingen aan mijn persoon. Ik betreur het ten zeerste
dat u mij met mijn notitieboekje en mijn persoon de brandstapel op moet. U plaatst mij op een voetstuk als een negatieveling. Laat ik u zeggen dat ik in de 74 jaar dat ik op deze aardbodem verblijf mij niemand ooit op een dergelijke manier heeft benaderd. 
Ik zal dan nimmer iemand beoordelen op zijn doen en laten daar draagt hij of zij zelf de verantwoordelijkheid voor.
Ten tijde dat de Amerikanen zich in de strijd wierpen toen zij werden aangevallen door de Japanners waren zij het die onze bevrijders waren.
Toen de Amerikanen met talloze vliegtuigen ons van de hongerdood redden tijdens de verschrikkelijke hongerwinter van 1944/45 waren zij het die in Normandie in Frankrijk landen en waar talloze jonge soldaten sneuvelden. Om die reden en om de reden dat zij ons de vrijheid brachten heb ik nog steeds respect voor hen. Dat er zaken gebeuren die in feite het daglicht niet kunnen verdragen keur ik deze dan ook zeer af. 
U suggereert dat de Amerikanen de Oezbeken laten barsten. Dat bestrijd ik. Zij zouden zich immers met de binnenlandse politiek bemoeien. Zelfd president Karimov van Oezbekistan (een dictator)
voelt er niets voor om de Verenigde Naties een onderzoek te laten doen naar het bloedige geweld in zijn land. Volgens hem is de situatie onder controle. Ik betwijfel dat. Overigens wist ik van het bestaan van Oezbekistan niets af. Om de feiten vast te stellen verwees Karimov de president van Oezbekistan naar de diplomaten en journalisten die op bezoek zijn geweest in Andijan. Er komen verder maar schaarse berichten uit die streken naar het Westen. Een juist beeld kan men niet vormen. Dat het mis is duidelijk. En of de opstand is georganiseerd door de Islamieten is niet duidelijk.
Ach mevrouw Hawa u haalt vrouwen aan met baas in eigen buik en al wat dies meer. Dat heeft zozeer niet te maken met vrijheid van mening.
Dit is een persoonlijke zaak en het is in feite van een groep extremen.
Er zijn zoveel soorten vogeltjes die anders gebekt zijn. Ik hoop dat u mij begrijpt anders praten we weer langs elkaar heen en komen we nimmer tot een eenduidige mening.
Overigens beschuldigt u Mons. Rijf dat hij beweert u te onderdrukken.
Ik kan er geen woord over vinden nog dat ik tussen de regels door lees
dat hij dit suggereert.
Hoewel van andere zijde ook nog wordt beweerd dat de vrouw in landen zoals SA en Iran niet wordt onderdrukt en notabene opmerkingen worden geplaatst van verkrachtingen in Westerse landen is dit ten hemschreiend. De lezer heeft totaal niet begrepen dat je twee verschillende zaken niet met elkaar kan verenigen.
Een naar onze maatstaven (westers bedoel ik) is een verkrachting een misdaad. Onderdrukking van de vrouw is het mogen slaan in die landen van een vrouw. In SA geen auto besturen, studeren, ho maar etc.
Het vervelende vind ik dat zij, die islamiet zijn zich immer in een slachtofferrol bevinden. Gaan een paar islamitiesche meisjes met hoofddoek naar een tea-room waar staaat vermeld dat men welkom is zonder hoofddoek, dan hollen die meisjes onmiddellijk naar de rechter en voelen zich gediscrimineerd.
De vrouw wordt in de democratie en dat is alleen in die landen waar vrijheid heerst gelijkwaardig behandeld.
Dus kom me niet aanzetten , miss Hawa dat u zich onderdrukt voelt
of in een hoek gedrukt wordt.
U bent toch vrij hier uw mening te vertolken. Maar blijft wel dame.
Het hoogste goed is elkaar te verstaan en te dulden met al onze gebreken.
Uw Allah moge u dagelijks terzijde staan met uw lief en leed.

----------


## Hawa

Ouzbekistan is het hart van Zuid-oost Azie. Een voormalig kolonie van Rusland,destijds Stalin...Rusland staat nogal groot op de kaart van Europa maar die landen zoals Ouzbekistan,Kirgiezie,Kazachstan..Tadzjikistan..Tu rkmenistan....allemaal voormalige kolonies van Stalin tijdperk..Bresjnev..Chroetsjov..en dan CoGorbatsjov..en nu die Poetin..Dit land is al miloenen jaar oud.Het land ook van de zijderoute..van helemaal China naar Turkije..Instanboel..De Perzen de ottomanen..de islamieten...Djenghis Khan..en wie al niet....Vergelijk het maar met de Afrikaanse kolonien waar voor die tijd de gouden route bestond tussen Marokko en Timboektoe...Lees maar boeken en verhalen en je hebt een beeld over al deze alnden die later met de meetlat van de koonisten is verdeeld.Zo ook in Centraal Azie...Alles is n de war gemaakt...Maar Oezbikistan is seculiere staat. Kamirov is zelfs nog naar Mekka geweest..Maar hij laat oppositie niet toe..En door Iran die ayatollahs is ook alles anders geworden..terroristische organisaties zijn onstaan in Iran.Iran is shiitische .Oezbekistan is soeninitisch..In Oebekistan liggen ook de wortles van de Perzen..Door Afghaans conflict waren de Russen niet meer zo geliefd in Oezbekistan..De werkloosheid onder de jongeren is er vrijgroot.Er zijn eerder etnische onlusten in de ze gebied geweest.Maar Amerika heeft echt wel rol.Oezbekistan is lid van VN..Wereldbank..Door Alqaida is anders veranderd.Amerika heeft basis in Oezbekistan een buffer. Maar al deze staten met allemaal gemengd bloed,zijn allemaal soennitisch..En vergeet het goud...aaardgas en olie niet...Ra ra....En deze landen zijn inferieur op de kaart...Stratego...Ik hou van Oezbekistan...Deze cultuur..is al zo vaak verkwanseld...maar heeft ook de vruchten geplukt..iedereen kan lezen en schrijven...Yulduz..zangeres uit Oezbekistan,lekkere muziek,aziatische,arabische,mongoolse en christelijke invloeden.Mooie en prachtige jurken,zo mooi,sprookjes van duizend en een nacht.Teksten van haar worden ook gesensureerd,dus Kamirov...deugd niet...en die martelingen en liquidaties...oke...Boeiend land!Informatie van Wim van Ginkel..Reishandboek Oezbekistan en Kirgizstan...

----------


## Hawa

Ik ben echt serieus mijnheer Falanski..maar ik wil U echt nniet op brandstapel,U leest het verkeerd.Ik bedoelde het ook als een grapje..Maw wat wij hier allemaal mogen in een vrij land,als je dat daar doet beland je gelijk op een brandstapel..U niet..wij niet..niemand niet...Dus spijt mij dat U dit weer verkeerd heeft opgevat...Ja dde Amerikanen..zekers..maar wil niet zzeggen dat alles wat van maar Amerika komt bij ons door de strot moet worden gedrukt.Hetzelfde geld voor de Israelisch..Ja ik ken genoeg Joden die er ook tegen zijn...Wie wil nu niet in vrede leven...Gezond verstand...

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Ik ben echt serieus mijnheer Falanski..maar ik wil U echt nniet op brandstapel,U leest het verkeerd.Ik bedoelde het ook als een grapje..Maw wat wij hier allemaal mogen in een vrij land,als je dat daar doet beland je gelijk op een brandstapel..U niet..wij niet..niemand niet...Dus spijt mij dat U dit weer verkeerd heeft opgevat...Ja dde Amerikanen..zekers..maar wil niet zzeggen dat alles wat van maar Amerika komt bij ons door de strot moet worden gedrukt.Hetzelfde geld voor de Israelisch..Ja ik ken genoeg Joden die er ook tegen zijn...Wie wil nu niet in vrede leven...Gezond verstand...*


Antwoord van Falankinsi:
Ik wilde het uit uw mond vernemen wat u bedoelde. Uw excuus wordt door mij geaccepteerd. Ik nam eigenlijk aan dat u dat ook niet zo bedoelde maar ik stel wel vast dat u zeer snel met de tong bent.
Wat Oezbekistan aangaat moet ik u zeggen dat ik daar niet zoveel mee heb. Het is een par duizend kilometer van ons verwijderd en ik vermoed dan ook dat het Westen nauwelijks handel drijft met Oezbekistan.
Ik ken dan ook niet veel van de Oezebeken, behalve dan dat het land op de kaart staat. Dat daar een dictator heerst zegt al genoeg.

----------


## Hawa

we hebben het niet geweten.....Ja daar gaan we weer....Oezbekistan is de bakermat...Vergist U zich daar aub niet in. China gaat groot worden.En als ik krant lees van gisteren NRC_handelsblad..dan gaat China ..Amerika voorbij streven....Alleen al strategisch kunnen ze Amerika op alle fronten aanvallen.China breidt zich uit en heeft overal de baken al uit staan..Ook in Afrika doet China veel. Kijk naar Iran waar regering Kernenergie wil doorzetten. Het belangrijke materiaal wordt aangeleverd door China en Rusland. Straks gaaan we stemmen voor Grondwet..Daar gaat het om...Een Europees act te gaan vormen tegen Amerika en China...Lagelonen landen politiek...Hoe gaat dit aflopen...We kunnen wel beter verbond sluiten inclusief met Turkije...Mensen rechten! De rechten van de mens worden op grove manier geschonden,door iedereen....Als we niet gaan stemmen gaat deze problematiek gewoon door....Geld..geld...naar de mensen kijken ze niet...propaganda wordt ons door de strot gedrukt...Natuurlijk kan je de slachtoffers niet vergeten en de redders ook niet...Maar nu! Hier moeten wij als burgers tegenwicht bieden maar hoe....Met zijn allen zijn we allang slachtoffer van al die bullshit...Inscha Allah!!

----------


## Will3ant

Godsdienst is het stomste wat er op deze planeet bestaat. Alle godsdiensten!Wat hebben ze al gepresteerd?De mensen onderdrukken en tegen mekaar opzetten,want ik heb de waarheid in pacht! Er bestaat geen god en geen paradijs of hel .Boven ons zijn er alleen planeten,zonnen ,sterrenstelsels en zwarte gaten, maar niks anders,arme gelovigen!!

----------


## Hawa

Geloof is mooi als je helemaal in gelooft. Ik denk ook wel vaak dat moslim geloof een van de betere is. Maar voor al die geloven aan deed men veel met astrologie. Kijk nu nog maar even naar Marokko,waar het water nog steeds geregeld wordt door water Sjeiks,van oorsprong hebben ze dit via astrologie berekent,zeg maar wiskundig. En nu wil weer die maroc-regering iets anders bedenken of doen met dit water..Er is een boekje dat heet water en de profeten....Studie gemaakt in al die islamitische landen die dit systeem hanteren. Oorlog wordt er ook nog steeds gevoerd over water dus... Kijk maar naar Ethiopie..Of naar Israel en Palestina...Ik wil nog wel even zeggen dat Bin Baz,een echte gelovige moslim met macht die vertelde gewoon dat de aarde niet draaide..(moslim broederschap-saoedie-arabie) De Nasa heeft hem beelden gestuurd en hem er van overtuigt dat mijnheer Bin Bas niet goed op de hoogte is..Dus m..a.w. Yosra zijn er genoeg die in het geloof manipuleren....En als je denkt dat er geen God is mag ieder een weer zelf weten...Wetenschappers die met zwarte gat bezig zijn,die zeggen echt niet,durven ze ook niet,om te zeggen dat er geen God bestaat. Dus het blijft raadselachtig....Maar we zijn hier niet voor niets...We zijn hier maar even....inderdaad om het goede te doen....Een tien voor jou Yosra..

----------


## jan1974

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Ik denk ook wel vaak dat moslim geloof een van de betere is.*


Dit lijkt me logies voor een moslim. Anders kun je beter overstappen.

----------


## Will3ant

godsdienst is het opium van het volk zei Lenin en Marx en ze hadden gelijk.Mensen die gestudeerd hebben ,zien toch wel in dat er geen god bestaat.Ik heb medelijden met al die mensen die hun hele leven afstemmen op god en wachten op het paradijs.Wat een desillusie! Als je dan nu weer in Pakistan de mensen hoort vertellen dat de aardbeving een straf van god is en in Amerika is daar dan een senator die ook de orkaan in de stad New Orleans een straf van god noemt vanwege de speelhuizen en de homo's,waar zijn we mee bezig?In plaats van geld te besteden aan kerken,moskees en synagoges zouden we beter de arme mensen helpen en hun een goede opvoeding proberen te geven! Als je nu alleen nog maar eens naar de schatten kijkt die er in het Vaticaan zijn,dat is toch beschamend!!

----------


## Will3ant

Islam ,de ware godsdienst? Doe me niet lachen .De profeet heeft bijna alles uit de Bijbel gehaald en dan lopen die duizende mensen rond die granieten blok in SA Je zou beter eens wat meer lezen over China en hun geschiedenis die duizenden jaren ouder is dan de mijne en de jouwe! Ik bewonder je omdat je alles geloofd wat er in de Koran staat ,maar aan mij is het niet besteed.Terwijl jullie je bezig houden met het dragen van een hoofddoek-wat niet verplicht is door de profeet,maar aangeraden wordt,wat toch wel een verschil is-zitten wij binnen 15 jaar op de planeet Mars he!

----------


## Will3ant

Islam een godsdienst van vrede? Belachelijk,waarom worden er dan zoveel islamieten gedood in Irak?Heeft Allah dat bevolen,waarom mogen de meeste islamieten hun mond niet open doen in praktisch alle islamitische landen?Verklaar dat dan maar eens.En wie zijn de terroristen...juist islamieten

----------


## Hawa

In die geschiedenis van jou waren er alleen maar goden..In China,inderdaad heb je veel taoisme en niet te vergeten onze wijsgeer Foe Hsi 3000 jaar voor christus..en dan nog Confucius 551 voor christus..Confucius stichtte een school voor iedereen met een actieve en onderzoekende geest,waar hij de principes van het regeren en de juiste levenshouding onderwees. Hij was tweeentwintig toen hij hier mee begon. In 517 voor christus ontmoette confucius Lao Zi,die algemeen wordt gezien als de vader van het taoisme.. Oke dus! Maar zijn deze verlichte Chinesen nu wel vrij? Is het niet de Chinese regering die deze bevolkings groepen onderdrukt. Moslims zijn er ook. Deze bevolkingsgroep wordt ook onderdrukt..En kijk even naar Tibet..Tibet moet je ook niet vergeten,zeer belangrijk land. Het tibetaanse dodenboek..Deze Tibetanen worden ook onderdrukt.. Het maakt van mij niet uit wat je gelooft....als je maar nadenkt....het goede doet....leren en gaan leren, staat ook in koran...Er staat genoeg in de koran dat positief is...Maar door stammen strijdt krijg je het gedonder in de glazen..Er zijn genoeg vrouwen die hun handen en energie uitsteken in slamitische landen om kinderen (naar school) en vrouwen aan werkprojecten helpen..Er gebeuren genoeg goede dingen..Praat niet zo over moslims, dan kan ik genoeg shit schrijven over christen...En dat is nu ook weer niet de bedoeling...Ja onze planeet is er niet voor niks..Misschien hebben de bombardementen iets te maken met die zware aardbeving....iemand zij..je moet 3.000 atoombommen hebben,,zo veroorzaak je aarbeving.... Mijn gedachten gaan uit naar de slachtoffers..is vreselijke ramp...De zoveelste vreselijke ramp....De christenen geloven in Armangedon......die doen hun best helemaal niet...kijk maar naar Bush...er is ook nog iemand die deze Bush met zwart geld heeft betaald voor zijn verkiezingsstijdt....doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Will3ant

Hawa, je hoort mij niet vertellen dat Bush een goed mens is!Voor mij hadden ze hem niet moeten verkiezen.Voor dat hij president geworden is,heb ik ieder jaar de USA bezocht,soms wel 3keer per jaar,maar nu niet meer want Amerika is veranderd,maar niet ten goede,denk ik.Heeft waarschijnlijk ook te maken met 9/11(de aanslagen) Zo is Nederland toch ook wel veranderd na de aanslag op Van Gogh.Gelukkig hebben wij in Belgi nog zo'n dingen niet meegemaakt,maar wij hebben dan ook geen soldaten in Irak.

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *
> 
> En Pythagoras je hebt gelijk, de generatie die de tweede wereldoorlog heeft meegemaakt is nog niet verdwenen en er dienen zich al genoeg gegadigden om de verdefelijke theorien van voor de tweede wereld oorlog te praktiseren.*


Je bedoelt de ontwerpers van de Betuwelijn ?

gr.
sjo

----------


## Poesjkin

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Hoe kon ik 'm vergeten, de tweede favoriete zondebok, de joden en hun staat.
> 
> Maar jij houdt vol dat de tweede oorlog er vrijwel altijd terecht wordt bijgesleept? Puur om ons er aan te herinneren? Please, er is elk jaar dodenherdenking. En jodenhaat is er in Nederland nooit geweest hooguit passiviteit.*


Les 1 Geschiedenis voor Burgertrutten

Toen de weinige overlevenden uit Auschwitz en andere hellen op aarde terugkeerde in het Nederlandse vaderland, bleken van velen de huizen door anderen in bezit genomen te zijn. Geld was verdwenen. Kunst was ontvreemd en ga zo nog maar even door.

Daar sta je dan. Familie dood, bezittingen weg en je krijgt nog bijna het verwijt "waarom leef jij nog?". 

En dan durft Christiaan te beweren dat er in Nederland geen jodenhaat is geweest? Kneus. Tegenwoordig is het sport om moslims zo hard mogelijk te kwetsen. 

Maar het burgermansfatsoen van Christiaan heeft dat niet in de gaten.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door jan1974_ 
> *Dit lijkt me logies voor een moslim. Anders kun je beter overstappen.*


[QUOTE]Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
Kan je mij uitleggen waarom dat zo is??????????????????????????
Ik eet liever biefstuk dan varkensvlees als ik deze vergelijking even mag maken.
Ik geloof dat een ieder zijn twijfels heeft.
Ik ben benieuwd op reacties zowel negatief als positief.

----------


## jan1974

> _Geplaatst door Falankinsi_ 
> Kan je mij uitleggen waarom dat zo is??????????????????????????
> Ik eet liever biefstuk dan varkensvlees als ik deze vergelijking even mag maken.
> Ik geloof dat een ieder zijn twijfels heeft.
> Ik ben benieuwd op reacties zowel negatief als positief.


Ik denk dat iedereen tevreden is met z'n eigen geloof. Of je nu christen of moslim bent. Als ik het moslim geloof beter zou vinden dan het christen geloof dan zou ik wel overstappen. 

Ik ben bevooroordeeld, maar de levenswandel van Jezus spreekt mij meer aan dan de levenwandel van Mohammed(vzmh). Dit is een van de belangrijkste redenen om aan het christendom vast te houden.

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door jan1974_ 
> *Ik denk dat iedereen tevreden is met z'n eigen geloof. Of je nu christen of moslim bent. Als ik het moslim geloof beter zou vinden dan het christen geloof dan zou ik wel overstappen. 
> 
> Ik ben bevooroordeeld, maar de levenswandel van Jezus spreekt mij meer aan dan de levenwandel van Mohammed(vzmh). Dit is een van de belangrijkste redenen om aan het christendom vast te houden.*


Geplaatst door Falankinsi.

Je moet wel gegronden reden hebben om van geloof te wisselen.
Tenslotte is het geen jasje dat je zo maar even uit doet.

----------


## Hawa

De meesten Nederlanders die gelovig zijn opgevoedt hebben dat jasje allang weggegooid..De meesten willen er niks meer van weten..Alleen maar ellende,dommigheid en tweespalt heeft dit teweeg gebracht. Ik vind het overigens betreuringswaarig dat ik nu weer in journaal hoor...mogen topsporters van Allah wel drinken? Wat een gotspe zeg! Ik zie al die Nederlanders al weer krom liggen voor de buis..In tijd van Ramadan weten de moslims wel wat er van hun wordt gevraagd en ook niet word gevraagt. Ze kunnen beter die idioten van Saoedie Arabie ten toon stellen die zeggen dat voetbal niet heilig is. Ze hebben een nieuwe systeem voor voetballers ontwikkelt om voor de waare jihad te gaan strijden. Als je deze fatwas leest denk je dat je met een een April grap te maken hebt. De lijnen van het veld moeten verdwijnen,zelfs de bovenste doelpaal moet het ontgelden iis allemaal in opdracht van de goddelozen de christen en de joden. Ook dient men niet meer in tenue te komen met die korte broek liever in pyjama. En als de overwinning er is of een andere overtreding dan is niet de scheids het middelpunt..nee...de scheids is ook weer iemand van de goddelozen..Deze lieden willen islamitisch recht laten spreken. Omhelzen is uit den boze.Wedstrijdt afglopen gelijk het veld af en maar denken aan de heilige jihad..dit betreft dus Irak..Intellectuelen in SA hebben hierover een beklag al geleverd...Kijk dit is iets om te melden en niet te melden mogen topsporters wel een Extrantje of een glaasje water...Bah! Wat een dom nieuws...Nee moslims zijn zelfde als andere geloofsovertuigingen alleen die klote oorlog en die jihad en radicalisering,mede veroorzaakt door het westen en nieuwsvergaring zetten je haar recht overeindstaan...Ramadan moubarek maar weer....Laten ze maar over de kerst gaan zeiken hoeveel er over de balk wordt gesmeten, nee, dat streelt de economie,maar heeft niks met kindje jezus te maken,sommigen doen nog met echte kaarsjes en de wereldse boodschap...en die boodschap is ook voor mij heilig...Een boodschap voor vrede en dat willen moslims ook...en wie niet dan!!

----------


## Falankinsi

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *De meesten Nederlanders die gelovig zijn opgevoedt hebben dat jasje allang weggegooid..De meesten willen er niks meer van weten..Alleen maar ellende,dommigheid en tweespalt heeft dit teweeg gebracht. Ik vind het overigens betreuringswaarig dat ik nu weer in journaal hoor...mogen topsporters van Allah wel drinken? Wat een gotspe zeg! Ik zie al die Nederlanders al weer krom liggen voor de buis..In tijd van Ramadan weten de moslims wel wat er van hun wordt gevraagd en ook niet word gevraagt. Ze kunnen beter die idioten van Saoedie Arabie ten toon stellen die zeggen dat voetbal niet heilig is. Ze hebben een nieuwe systeem voor voetballers ontwikkelt om voor de waare jihad te gaan strijden. Als je deze fatwas leest denk je dat je met een een April grap te maken hebt. De lijnen van het veld moeten verdwijnen,zelfs de bovenste doelpaal moet het ontgelden iis allemaal in opdracht van de goddelozen de christen en de joden. Ook dient men niet meer in tenue te komen met die korte broek liever in pyjama. En als de overwinning er is of een andere overtreding dan is niet de scheids het middelpunt..nee...de scheids is ook weer iemand van de goddelozen..Deze lieden willen islamitisch recht laten spreken. Omhelzen is uit den boze.Wedstrijdt afglopen gelijk het veld af en maar denken aan de heilige jihad..dit betreft dus Irak..Intellectuelen in SA hebben hierover een beklag al geleverd...Kijk dit is iets om te melden en niet te melden mogen topsporters wel een Extrantje of een glaasje water...Bah! Wat een dom nieuws...Nee moslims zijn zelfde als andere geloofsovertuigingen alleen die klote oorlog en die jihad en radicalisering,mede veroorzaakt door het westen en nieuwsvergaring zetten je haar recht overeindstaan...Ramadan moubarek maar weer....Laten ze maar over de kerst gaan zeiken hoeveel er over de balk wordt gesmeten, nee, dat streelt de economie,maar heeft niks met kindje jezus te maken,sommigen doen nog met echte kaarsjes en de wereldse boodschap...en die boodschap is ook voor mij heilig...Een boodschap voor vrede en dat willen moslims ook...en wie niet dan!!*


[QUOTE][B].Geplaatst door Falankinsi.
Goedenavond mevrouw Hawa,
Je hakt er weer eens behoorlijk in en zegt het recht voor zijn raap.
Voetbal is spelen voor het en van het volk. Grote bedragen lopen op het veld. Blijkbaar heeft Sep Blatter, de voorzitter van de FIFA nu pas gehoord dat er jaarsalarissen worden betaald per man van 10 millioen EURO. Dat deze bedragen hem nu ter ore zijn gekomen is voor mij een raadsel. Hij gaat er wat aan doen (vanaf). 
Ga zo door.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Geloof is mooi als je helemaal in gelooft. Ik denk ook wel vaak dat moslim geloof een van de betere is. Maar voor al die geloven aan deed men veel met astrologie. Kijk nu nog maar even naar Marokko,waar het water nog steeds geregeld wordt door water Sjeiks,van oorsprong hebben ze dit via astrologie berekent,zeg maar wiskundig. En nu wil weer die maroc-regering iets anders bedenken of doen met dit water..Er is een boekje dat heet water en de profeten....Studie gemaakt in al die islamitische landen die dit systeem hanteren. Oorlog wordt er ook nog steeds gevoerd over water dus... Kijk maar naar Ethiopie..Of naar Israel en Palestina...Ik wil nog wel even zeggen dat Bin Baz,een echte gelovige moslim met macht die vertelde gewoon dat de aarde niet draaide..(moslim broederschap-saoedie-arabie) De Nasa heeft hem beelden gestuurd en hem er van overtuigt dat mijnheer Bin Bas niet goed op de hoogte is..Dus m..a.w. Yosra zijn er genoeg die in het geloof manipuleren....En als je denkt dat er geen God is mag ieder een weer zelf weten...Wetenschappers die met zwarte gat bezig zijn,die zeggen echt niet,durven ze ook niet,om te zeggen dat er geen God bestaat. Dus het blijft raadselachtig....Maar we zijn hier niet voor niets...We zijn hier maar even....inderdaad om het goede te doen....Een tien voor jou Yosra..*


Een echte gelovige Moslim met macht die niet wist dat de aarde draaide. Ik zie er de humor wel van in.

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *In die geschiedenis van jou waren er alleen maar goden..In China,inderdaad heb je veel taoisme en niet te vergeten onze wijsgeer Foe Hsi 3000 jaar voor christus..en dan nog Confucius 551 voor christus..Confucius stichtte een school voor iedereen met een actieve en onderzoekende geest,waar hij de principes van het regeren en de juiste levenshouding onderwees. Hij was tweeentwintig toen hij hier mee begon. In 517 voor christus ontmoette confucius Lao Zi,die algemeen wordt gezien als de vader van het taoisme.. Oke dus! Maar zijn deze verlichte Chinesen nu wel vrij? Is het niet de Chinese regering die deze bevolkings groepen onderdrukt. Moslims zijn er ook. Deze bevolkingsgroep wordt ook onderdrukt..En kijk even naar Tibet..Tibet moet je ook niet vergeten,zeer belangrijk land. Het tibetaanse dodenboek..Deze Tibetanen worden ook onderdrukt.. Het maakt van mij niet uit wat je gelooft....als je maar nadenkt....het goede doet....leren en gaan leren, staat ook in koran...Er staat genoeg in de koran dat positief is...Maar door stammen strijdt krijg je het gedonder in de glazen..Er zijn genoeg vrouwen die hun handen en energie uitsteken in slamitische landen om kinderen (naar school) en vrouwen aan werkprojecten helpen..Er gebeuren genoeg goede dingen..Praat niet zo over moslims, dan kan ik genoeg shit schrijven over christen...En dat is nu ook weer niet de bedoeling...Ja onze planeet is er niet voor niks..Misschien hebben de bombardementen iets te maken met die zware aardbeving....iemand zij..je moet 3.000 atoombommen hebben,,zo veroorzaak je aarbeving.... Mijn gedachten gaan uit naar de slachtoffers..is vreselijke ramp...De zoveelste vreselijke ramp....De christenen geloven in Armangedon......die doen hun best helemaal niet...kijk maar naar Bush...er is ook nog iemand die deze Bush met zwart geld heeft betaald voor zijn verkiezingsstijdt....doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


Denk jij dan nooit: Was dat nou echt nodig Allah die aardbeving met al die ellende op grote schaal. En er wonen nog wel zoveel mensen die u zo vroom aanbidden?

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *De meesten Nederlanders die gelovig zijn opgevoedt hebben dat jasje allang weggegooid..De meesten willen er niks meer van weten..Alleen maar ellende,dommigheid en tweespalt heeft dit teweeg gebracht. Ik vind het overigens betreuringswaarig dat ik nu weer in journaal hoor...mogen topsporters van Allah wel drinken? Wat een gotspe zeg! Ik zie al die Nederlanders al weer krom liggen voor de buis..In tijd van Ramadan weten de moslims wel wat er van hun wordt gevraagd en ook niet word gevraagt. Ze kunnen beter die idioten van Saoedie Arabie ten toon stellen die zeggen dat voetbal niet heilig is. Ze hebben een nieuwe systeem voor voetballers ontwikkelt om voor de waare jihad te gaan strijden. Als je deze fatwas leest denk je dat je met een een April grap te maken hebt. De lijnen van het veld moeten verdwijnen,zelfs de bovenste doelpaal moet het ontgelden iis allemaal in opdracht van de goddelozen de christen en de joden. Ook dient men niet meer in tenue te komen met die korte broek liever in pyjama. En als de overwinning er is of een andere overtreding dan is niet de scheids het middelpunt..nee...de scheids is ook weer iemand van de goddelozen..Deze lieden willen islamitisch recht laten spreken. Omhelzen is uit den boze.Wedstrijdt afglopen gelijk het veld af en maar denken aan de heilige jihad..dit betreft dus Irak..Intellectuelen in SA hebben hierover een beklag al geleverd...Kijk dit is iets om te melden en niet te melden mogen topsporters wel een Extrantje of een glaasje water...Bah! Wat een dom nieuws...Nee moslims zijn zelfde als andere geloofsovertuigingen alleen die klote oorlog en die jihad en radicalisering,mede veroorzaakt door het westen en nieuwsvergaring zetten je haar recht overeindstaan...Ramadan moubarek maar weer....Laten ze maar over de kerst gaan zeiken hoeveel er over de balk wordt gesmeten, nee, dat streelt de economie,maar heeft niks met kindje jezus te maken,sommigen doen nog met echte kaarsjes en de wereldse boodschap...en die boodschap is ook voor mij heilig...Een boodschap voor vrede en dat willen moslims ook...en wie niet dan!!*


Bijna mee eens, op 1 klein puntje na dan.
Blij dat jij ook kotst van die radicalisering maar een beetje zwak dat je als medeveroozaker 'het westen' noemt.
Die radicalisering komt toch echt van de moslim zelf. De groeperingen die aanzetten tot die daden worden in alle moslimlanden nog harder aangepakt dan in 'het westen'. Als vijandbeeld en schuldige van alle ellende wordt 'het westen' gebruikt maar het had ook wat anders kunnen zijn. 
Steek de hand liever eerst in eigen boezem en kijk eens naar de misstanden in moslimlanden die veroorzaakt worden door moslims zelf. Hoe gaan ze daar om met mensen die een andere sexuele geaardheid hebben, een ander geloof aanhangen of gewoon andersdenkend zijn?
Het westen wordt daar intens gehaat en komt er geeneens binnen.

----------


## Abu Hasjies

> _Geplaatst door Christiaan_ 
> *Hoe kon ik 'm vergeten, de tweede favoriete zondebok, de joden en hun staat.
> 
> Maar jij houdt vol dat de tweede oorlog er vrijwel altijd terecht wordt bijgesleept? Puur om ons er aan te herinneren? Please, er is elk jaar dodenherdenking. En jodenhaat is er in Nederland nooit geweest hooguit passiviteit. 
> 
> Maar dat komt veel mensen niet zo goed uit natuurlijk. Het is gewoon lekker om elke kritiek te smoren met verwijten in de trant van; deze sfeer heerste ook in de jaren voor de tweede wereldoorlog, dus pas op hoor. Jaaaaa, en dan kun je niks meer zeggen, potentiele deportaties enzo. Triest hoor.
> 
> Je moest eens weten hoe vaak ik onterecht verwijten van discriminatie naar m'n hoofd kreeg geworpen van Marokkanen. Nu ga jij natuurlijk beweren dat ze waarschijnlijk wel terecht waren. Maar ik trek me d'r sinds lang niks meer van aan. Allemaal misplaatst.*


Maar reageer nou eens inhoudelijk op die "tweede favoriete zondebok"??!!

----------


## Hawa

Als U dat zegt: al die mistanden van anders denkenden,anders zijn,zich anders voelen,heb je in dit land ook.
Maar godzijdank gaat in deze roerige tijd die Imam uit Denemarken,Nederland tov Denemarken nog op een voetstuk zetten.
Mede,zegt deze Imam,mede door de koloniale tijd heeft Nederland meer in hun mars dan Denemarken die er maar passief bijhangt.
Ik heb hier ook mijn vraagtekens bij: We hebben hier wel Mohammed B,de Hofstadgroep,en dan nog die extra wetten eromheen,maar is dat vrijheid!
De Moslims in Denemarken voelen het zelfde leed,ze voelen zich niet welkom! Allemaal wetten die ingevoerd worden,zoals hier, in Nederland.
En dan die cartoons als een broodje gelijk! Broodje gelijk heb je ook inderdaad niet in Midden-Oosten. B.v. Als de Moslimas demonstreren,in autoos gaan zitten,en zeggen we zijn volwaardige burgers,terwijl hun het vermogen en doen en laten van autorijden is ontzegd,en onslagen worden voor jaren lang.
Zijn de moslimas hier in Nederland zich wel bewust als je daar verkracht wordt dat je in de gevangenis belandt.(b.v. land als Pakistan).Waar de muren opgetrokken zijn,zodat je als vrouw niet naar buiten kan kijken. Ik heb genoeg verhalen over deze shit. Maar ik vind dat de moslimas,de muselmannen zich hier in Nederland hun best doen.
En dan op alle fronten worden ze aangevallen; ben je het er niet mee eens?""Ga dan maar terug naar eigen land! En ze krijgen alles en dan ook alles aan hun voeten geworpen,en daar breekt mijn snaar. Dan breekt mijn hart. Dan moet ik huilen. We moeten voorzichtig met elkaar omgaan,Islam geloof is sterk. Veranderingen duren lang,maar niet zolang als je weet vanelkaar wat je nu echt aanelkaar hebt.
Voor mijn gevoel is het de politiek die het verknald,neem nu die voorbeeld Pastors of Geluk. Pastors op Pim zijn stoel,die staat te beweren dat hij weg gepest is. En Geluk daarentegen die wel weet hoe een religie inelkaar steekt. Die zich inzet voor de moslims,en hun heilige huisje laat staan waar het recht op heeft. Zo onstaat er volgens mij een groei,zo ook in Midden_Oosten. Als iedereen volwaardig meedoet,zich niet gediscrimineerd voelt,komt het hier wel goed. Maar als populisten met hun haatzaaierij,echt in mijn ogen haatzaaierij,bereiken we nooit iets. Vertrouwen is de basis,ook in Midden-Oosten,zoals een onderzoekster medeelde,het heeft mij twee lange jaren gekost,voordat ik daadwerkelijk aan mijn onderzoek kon beginnen,Deze mensen zijn dierbaar,lief en kostbaar,alleen het kost enige moeite.In S.A.

----------


## Hawa

Maurits Berger blijft aktueel. De stam der moslims!
Hoe treurig ligt de wereld wel niet. Stam der moslims,ligt in mineur.
Vooral in Irak! Hoe bloedig en gek kan je wel niet worden van stam!
Grote stam:Amerika,samen met Israel(die kon echt niet wachten,des te eerder Irak aangevallen des te beter senario van Israelische patienten(holocaust)
Maar achmadinejad,zegt van nee,geen holocaust,en raakt ze aan en bwschimt,
Welke spychiater kan deze volkeren nog helpen,als God,al niet mee helpt!
Verzuip maar,
met zijn allen in oliedomheid...
Maar de olie is er niets voor niks....
is niet alleen voor jou?
Asjemenouw,
wees eens trouw
in bondgenoten
buur
is beter 
dan verre vriend!

----------


## rifia83

sorry mag ik ook ff reagere ik ag net dat het ook ff over arabieren en imazighen ging kijk ik heb nix tege arabieren ofzo voor ht geval dat jullie er anders over gaan denken ik vind dat ja als je terug gaat in de geschiedenis marokko is van imazighen kijk dat arabieren daar zijn gekomen om ons de islam bij te brengen, het enige wat ik de regering kwalijk neem is zij praten ook geen arabisch maar darija en darija kan je ook niet echt schrijven, dus eigenlijk is het net als tamazight. waarom hebben zij dan wel macht en imazighen hebben nix te zeggen ze mogen niet eens hun mening geven over politiek anders wordt je kop eraf gehakt. nogmaals begrijp me niet verkeerd heb nix tegen arabieren vraag me alleen af of dit wel rechtvaardig is tegenover de imazighen?  :zwaai:

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Nogmaals er bestaan geen arabieren in Marokko.*


Het zou niet logisch zijn als alles in het Arabisch zou zijn en dan nog aanhalen dat er geen Arabieren zouden zijn in Marokko.

Geef tenminste haar wortels toe, behalve dat ze een 'dialect' spreken.

----------


## I'mNumber1

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> *Dat misdragen is een negatieve aspect van uitgaan maar wat bij Marokkanen steevast een eigen leven leidt. Dat is ook een beetje normaal als je dag in dag uit over Marokkanen slecht praat in de media en politiek dan ga je dat uiteindelijk geloven ook. Dat heet de selffulfilling prophecy..
> 
> Maar de echte reden dat Marokkaanse vrouwen welkom zijn in discotheken en de mannen minder is om het volgende:
> 
> Dat komt omdat Marokkaanse vrouwen een vagina en borsten hebben, vaginas worden door mannen nooit afgewezen. Aangezien de mannen de discos runnen zijn vaginas van andere soorten vrouwen meer dan welkom. Concurerende mannen minder. Zo gaat dat in de dierenwereld.
> 
> De disco is niets meer en niets minder dan een podium om je sexuele fitheid aan het andere geslacht te tonen en waar concurerende mannen vaak buiten gesloten worden.*


 :haha:  ik ga stuk .. groot gelijk heb je!

----------


## Raffi

> Wilders:Onze westerse op christelijk-joodse en humanistische waarden gebaseerde cultuur is vele malen aangenamer, ontwikkelder en dus ook beter dan de islamitische.
> [/B]


wat is nou christelijk joodse humanistische cultuur?

Wordt hier echt niet goed van...

Jodendom en Islam zijn voor 95% het zelfde

Dag in Dag uit leven van gewone traditionele families joden en moslems (in israel ) lijkt erg op elkaar
wij eten het zelfde slachten vrijwel op de zelfde manier
religieuse vruwen dragen hoofdoekjes of bedekken hun haar op een andere manier
We geloven in de zelfde G'd op de zelfde manier
Humanistisch gezien hebben we veel de zelfde weten
(tsadaka bijvoorbeeld dat je 10% van je inkomsten aan benodigden moet geven)
En behalve dat lijken de helft van de israeliers en palastijnen uiterlijk ook nog op elkaar ...
Veel joden hier lijken meer arabier dan menig arabier hier hahaha

En wanneer in europa hadden de joden het best zonder vervolging en 100% vrijheid van godsdienst en bescherming , en onder welk bewind was dat???

Juist ja Onder Islamtisch bewind dat in spanje heersten brak de zogenaamde gouden eeuw aan vor joden dankzij het toenmalig islamitisch bewind 
Joods en islamtische cultuur bloeide op zowel gedichten verzen als wiskunde astronomie geneeskunde....

Totdat de christelijke cultuurbrengers het bewind terug pakten en de uitroeing van moslems en joden in spanje begon...

En oke een aantal joden kon vluchtenm naar nl en \hadden relatief meer vrijheid...(nou ja vrijheid wat met die gilden??) maar nooit keerde de vrijheid terug die het onder islamitisch bewind had zowel menselijk als religies en cultureel.....

----------


## sjo

> _Geplaatst door Zwarte Schaap_ 
> * Racisme is meestal gericht op de man. 
> 
> Marokkaanse meiden komen met gemak in een discotheek. Ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat een marokkaanse vrouw geweigerd is bij een discotheek.*


Das niet verkeerd.........
ben altijd voorstander geweest van een gender-selectief toelatings beleid.

gr.
sjo

----------


## anouar25

> _Geplaatst door sjo_ 
> *Das niet verkeerd.........
> ben altijd voorstander geweest van een gender-selectief toelatings beleid.
> 
> gr.
> sjo*


 zakforce dit zijn allemaal pseudocultuurknakkers...in de coffeeshop hebben we interessantere en duidelijker conclusies en oplossingen....dit zijn me toch een stelletje insurgents.....dus je kunt ze stuk voor stuk doorkrassen..sergeant connors....steek liever die shit op en paas naar de rechterkant...i need medic!!!!..hahahahaha........peace laterssssss

----------


## Hawa

zakforce dit zijn allemaal pseudocultuurknakkers...in de coffeeshop hebben we interessantere en duidelijker conclusies en oplossingen....dit zijn me toch een stelletje insurgents.....dus je kunt ze stuk voor stuk doorkrassen..sergeant connors....steek liever die shit op en paas naar de rechterkant...i need medic!!!!..hahahahaha........peace laterssssss

By the way
you are the magic

Peace laterszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
 :wijs:

----------


## Shemharosh

Tussen Amerika,Europa en Japan zit een woestijnvlakte vol barbaren die niks nutigs kunnen maken en doen behalve oorlog en chaos,een paar lichtpuntjes daar buitengelaten als Singapore,Z-Korea,de rest verkeert in de apocalyptische zone.

----------


## Hawa

Tussen Amerika,Europa en Japan zit een woestijnvlakte vol barbaren die niks nutigs kunnen maken en doen behalve oorlog en chaos,een paar lichtpuntjes daar buitengelaten als Singapore,Z-Korea,de rest verkeert in de apocalyptische zone.

Ach wat. Singapore was in tweede wereldoorlog een miniscull landje;daar bestreden de \jappen, de Aziaten elkaar.
Apocayptische dreigingen zijn er nog steeds. Vandaag is het zoveel jaren later na die atoombom op Hiroschima en nagasaki.
De Japanse regering wil een atoomvrije wereld.....
Maar de Amerikanen doen er niet aan mee, die doen nergens aan mee.
Die leggen de raarste restricties op,b.v. aan Iran.
Hoeveel geld heeft Amerika wel niet beschikbaar voor Egypte, Saoedie Arabie en vooral Israel....Miljarden dollars voor gevechtsvliegtuigen, en andere verderfelijke materialen, om maar burgers te gaan doden,niet die woestijn nomaden,die ook maar gewoon leven in armoede,zonder water,begroeiingen voor hun kudde aan kamelen,geiten en koeien....
Is de wereld niet allang op zijn kop!
Singapore is nu een land van wolkenkrabbers, geld en de aandelen en de handel,maar ze weten niks van het water reservoir die er nieteens meer is, om al die mensen die erwonen er van te voorzien, van goddelijke water....
Project is van het zoutewater zoet water te gaan maken,zelfde is aan Libie voorgelegd, om van middelandse zee, het water omtezetten in water voor de mensen en de dieren en de natuur.
Citaat uit een Afrikaans boek:Choga Regina Egbeme(de verboden Oase).
blz. 65...Kinderen van de onwetenheid:
Het is de angst...die het handelen van de mensen bepaalt....De angst heeft een rampzalige broer: DE HAAT. Hun MOEDER is de onwetenheid en ze zijn GETROUWD met de JALOEZIE en de VIJANDSCHAP.
Hun KINDEREN zijn HONGER, ZIEKTE en OORLOG.
Je kunt deze rampspoed niet de wereld uit helpen, als je niet eerst de grootmoeder en de ouders geneest.
Daarom is het onze taak iets aan die onwetendheid te doen,zodat ze de angst en de haat niet met de paplepel binnenkrijgen.......
Dit is het land Nigeria, waar christenen en moslims wonen, zoals ook in Soedan, waar ze elkaar uitmoorden.....
In Afrika heeft altijd een stabiliteit bestaan waar iedereen ongeacht geloof, of fetische geloof, naast elkander leefden...
Dit gaat ook op in Zuid-Oost Azie,waar men ook vredelievend met elkander om gaat.
In Nederland is niet meer vredelievend,terwijl wij in Nederland een vrij leven kunnen beoefenen, maar dit is ook al niet meer waar.
Maar Nederland heeft de koers aan Amerika, die inval in Irak.
Dat geouwehoer in Israel....
In Afghanistan.....
Blauwhelmen laten de oorspronkelijke mensen in de steek,kijk maar naar Ruwanda...100.000 doden....
Hoeveel doden moeten er nog bij?
Is niet acopolytische koers van mensen, die willen water en voedsel,die willen die bommen niet.....(hoevel bommen doen wel niet schade aan milieu?)
Brand in Kroatie....er liggen allemaal landmijnen,ze kunnen niet zomaar die branden bestrijden.
Landmijnen,bommen in de zee, zelfs gifbommen in de zee,vaar je nog wel mee op Klipper op die geweldige Zee.
Geld kan je niet vreten, geld maakt de wereld kapot......
Democratie bestaat nieteens, is een gotspe.....
Voor ons is democratie belangrijk, maar voor mij is die democratie allang ontheiligt in een sfeer van vergeldingen....opleggingen,uitsluitingen,en vooral discriminatie.....
Maar ja,als homoos meer rechten krijgen dan mannen bv. van islam oorprong,die vanwege hun geloof en naam geen rechten kunnen krijgen,en als je blank en homo bent wel?
Iedereen heeft rechten en plichten,mar onze democratie werkt daar nieteens aan mee.
Het is schijn democratie......
Schijnheilig dat is de rijke wereld nu een maal.
En de rest, die meeheult,verdragen die onrechtmatig worden getekent,de angst die men aanwakkert,de angst voor terror, moet de angst wel zijn, voor de rijken, die de wereld kapotmaken, de cultuurmens hebben afgeslacht,de Indianen,de Incaas,de mens in oerwoud van bomen, de Auborinials, In Australie, de andere primitieve volkeren in New Zealand, het buureiland, helemaal uitgeroeid door de Engelsen, de onrechtmatige bezetting van Israel,waar nog nieteens een oplossing voor is...
Ja MIljarden aan wapens, miljarden aan vernietingswapens,wapens waar de wereld en vooral de mensen niet om staan te schreeuwen.
Mensen willen water, voedsel, en een bestaan met iedereen,mar dat is niet democratische waarde,
Democratische waarde is een los omhulsel aan een kwal.....
Een kwal heeft een glibberig omhulsel, zoals onze schepper voor iedereen iets gemaakt heeft.
Maar vernieting,heeft als je in een god gelooft,nooit bedoeld, ook als je niet gelooft, dat zijn we wel erg opweg, naar een niets uitziende wereld, maar die wereld ligt nog steeds in de handen van het geld.
En niet aan die woestijn nomaden, waar je koppie thee krijgt, en gevuld wordt met spijs,dat doen de rijken niet, ze laten je creeeperen........en manipuleren, en frustreren....
Weg met het groorkapitaal, weg met die zooi, en gebouwen,er woedt niet voor niets een jihad.....
Maarja....onwetenheid is nog het ergste......Haat en Jaloezie.....
Elkaar niks gunnen, alles maar vernietigingen,je eigen gedachte,je eigen zijn, vernietigt,albij de daad, de aanplant....
Mensen, waarom heetten we dan mensen........Mensen van Irak,Syrie,Iran,en Egypte,vroeger,die boeken en geschriften,die veel zeggende teksten, over leven, over goed en kwaad.
Maar we zijn nog steeds op weg, en hebben |Irak vernietigt,kapot gemaakt, de mensen en het leven, de historie en de pre historie,
De Taliban maakt ook kapot, in Bamiyan, die Boedhha beelden, we maken allleen maar kapot, we maken alles kapot,en waarom,ja de Haat!

----------


## Shemharosh

> _Geplaatst door Hawa_ 
> *Tussen Amerika,Europa en Japan zit een woestijnvlakte vol barbaren die niks nutigs kunnen maken en doen behalve oorlog en chaos,een paar lichtpuntjes daar buitengelaten als Singapore,Z-Korea,de rest verkeert in de apocalyptische zone.
> 
> Ach wat. Singapore was in tweede wereldoorlog een miniscull landje;daar bestreden de \jappen, de Aziaten elkaar.
> Apocayptische dreigingen zijn er nog steeds. Vandaag is het zoveel jaren later na die atoombom op Hiroschima en nagasaki.
> De Japanse regering wil een atoomvrije wereld.....
> Maar de Amerikanen doen er niet aan mee, die doen nergens aan mee.
> Die leggen de raarste restricties op,b.v. aan Iran.
> Hoeveel geld heeft Amerika wel niet beschikbaar voor Egypte, Saoedie Arabie en vooral Israel....Miljarden dollars voor gevechtsvliegtuigen, en andere verderfelijke materialen, om maar burgers te gaan doden,niet die woestijn nomaden,die ook maar gewoon leven in armoede,zonder water,begroeiingen voor hun kudde aan kamelen,geiten en koeien....
> ...


en Finland vroeg iets 15 jaar geleden een loon aan bij het IMF dat bedoelt was voor derde wereld landen en nu is dat stukje hel op aarde een van de rijkste en meeste ontwikkelde landen ter wereld ...wist je dat de aarde niet echt rond is?...als de "europeanen" blijven denken als jij zal Amerika en Russland en zelfs een mug als Kadafi,zuigen wat ze willen.

----------


## Hawa

en Finland vroeg iets 15 jaar geleden een loon aan bij het IMF dat bedoelt was voor derde wereld landen en nu is dat stukje hel op aarde een van de rijkste en meeste ontwikkelde landen ter wereld ...wist je dat de aarde niet echt rond is?...als de "europeanen" blijven denken als jij zal Amerika en Russland en zelfs een mug als Kadafi,zuigen wat ze willen.

Ja Khadaffi is een bedoeien, een nomad, een kamelendrijver, van een stam....
Hoe kan een bedoeiin een eerste wereldland begrijpen, met zijn regels en wetstelsels, die niet aan hun stammen is toebedeelt....
Zoals Friesland niet het geld krijgt vanuit Den Haag waar zij recht op heeft...
Maar wel weer het toerisme die bevolking trotseert, de oevers beschadigt, in de melkbussen schijten, en lak hebben aan de gedachten reeks, het cultuur van de Friezen, waar men op schijt en zich zelfve verblijdt?

Zo is het met de mens, de andere reageert over de andere en die andere wil niet.....
Zoiets met vakantie aar de Rode Zee?
Vakantie naar Turkije(daar heeft men hele stad nagebouwd, een Amsterdamse grachtengordel, lang leve Nederland)
De muziek van de Nederlandse zogenaamde cultuur balkt over de folkrore van traditie, en de ene traditie verdrijft de andere traditie, en men telt het geld, en men stilt elkar in nietzijnde woorden......
\Men kent de taal nieteens....Men kent nieteens, je wilt de natuur nieteens zien, je verdiept je in badpak, in Hollandse glorie en welzijn, je neemt je eigen haringen mee, en die aardappelen in kiloos in camper,je wilt Nederland promoten, maar je promoot je eigen tekortkomingen, in je eigen angst en shit...\
Andre Hazes die schreeuwt met volle borst: En je gelooft in mij?
Maar niemand gelooft in iemand anders, ze geloven in zichzelf, en die anderen een broertje dood.
En als ik OUm Kalthoum hoor, en vertelt over het leven.het verdriet en het wachten op die eeuwige habibi, dan is dat voor iedereen...
Men wacht en wacht,doet bescheiden, en is met elkaar,zoals het leven van de mens een natuur verschijnsel is geworden. Men wacht op de regen en de oogst, het huwelijk en het stammen zijn,van iedereen is geluk alom aanwezig, maar dat is vervlogen als een boerenzwaluw....
De pijn is het verdriet van iedereen, maar men wil niet weten, men schreeuwt er over heen....

----------

